# June 2013 first time bump buddies wanted



## pinkwaters

Hey ladies, 

This is my first pregnancy after and oh so long wait (thank you god) very grateful and thankful, very nervous, anxious and excited! 
Looking for first time bump buddies due June next year :happydance: 

Please fill out and lets help each other through this first trimester :flower:

Name: Sarah 
How long ttc: 9 months 
Age: 25 
Due date: around June 13th 2013 - IVF pregnancy 
Current symptoms: moodiness :growlmad: , very sore bbs, light cramps, no nausea just light headed 
First Scan Date: October 16th *can'twait*

Current mood: ANXIOUS


----------



## twilightgeek

Hey Sarah

Name: Emily
How long ttc: ntnp for 4 months
Age: 20 (21 when baby is born!)
Due date: 6th june
Current symptoms: sore boobs :( crampy but good crampy just light and stretchy feeling, headaches, breaking out in spots, nausea 24/7 :/ 
First Scan Date: dont know :( but first appointment with midwife is 7th nov :)

Current mood:YAYYYY


----------



## pinkwaters

twilightgeek said:


> Hey Sarah
> 
> Name: Emily
> How long ttc: ntnp for 4 months
> Age: 20 (21 when baby is born!)
> Due date: 6th june
> Current symptoms: sore boobs :( crampy but good crampy just light and stretchy feeling, headaches, breaking out in spots, nausea 24/7 :/
> First Scan Date: dont know :( but first appointment with midwife is 7th nov :)
> 
> Current mood:YAYYYY

ohh so sorry for your nausea, hope it eases off! mine hasn't kicked in yet, I keep hoping I'm one of those lucky ones! With you on the breakouts though! It's hard to keep it a secret when I'm so bloated too haha 
My scan is early I think because it's an IVF pregnancy they need to rule out ectopic (trying not to think about the possibility of that god forbid) 

Lots of baby dust :dust: may our beans stick stick stick


----------



## No Doubt

Hi ladies, I would love to join!

Name: Ebony
How long ttc: 2 year
Age: 27
Due date: June 5th 2013 - natural pregnancy 
Current symptoms: nausea, fatigue, very sore bbs, light headaches
First Scan Date: October 30th

Current mood: relaxed and sleepy


----------



## pinkwaters

No Doubt said:


> Hi ladies, I would love to join!
> 
> Name: Ebony
> How long ttc: 2 year
> Age: 27
> Due date: June 5th 2013 - natural pregnancy
> Current symptoms: nausea, fatigue, very sore bbs, light headaches
> First Scan Date: October 30th
> 
> Current mood: relaxed and sleepy

Hey No Doubt! 
Congratulations on the pregnancy!:happydance:
Welcome onboard! 
I hope your nausea eases off soon! 
My backache got worse today I think its because.of last nights wedding reception, fun but sitting for so long eek 

I skipped a work meeting this morning feel guilty but I just couldnt get up 
Still no nausea though happy about that for now

Current mood: Sluggish


----------



## pinkwaters

Sorry so tired I didn't even notice the name! Welcome ebony ;p


----------



## twilightgeek

my beans flown away already :/ sorry girls :/


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sorry twilight. Don't apologize hun, I hope you are doing ok.


----------



## twilightgeek

i'm not but dont wanna jinx anyone else or ruin anyone elses wonderful experience


----------



## No Doubt

Don't feel that way hunny. You're not jinx and you're not going to ruin anyone else's experience. Have you been to the docs yet? What did they say? Don't answer if you don't want, and I'm sorry if it's too soon.


----------



## twilightgeek

went to an early pregnancy unit at the hospital they took bloods and told me if hcg was over a certain amount they would scan me if not they would carry on doing blood tests to see whats going on. rang them for results when they told me too and she said there was probably no point doing another blood test as levels were at 11 and i was loosing whatever was in there :/ no idea what else i'm meant to do tbh :/ she just said theres no point going to them coz it wasnt a viable pregnancy anymore :/ sighh


----------



## No Doubt

Maybe a second opinion? Have you started bleeding or anything?


----------



## twilightgeek

yep and its getting quite heavy now :( meh


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sorry hun.


----------



## pinkwaters

twilightgeek said:


> my beans flown away already :/ sorry girls :/

So Sorry about your loss twilight. I know this must be very tough but hang in there and I'll be praying your back here very soon. Take Care of yourself


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey Ebony! 
How's your pregnancy going? 
Nausea and back pain are currently playing games with me 

Anymore first time June mommies?


----------



## No Doubt

Pregnancy is going well. All day nausea and being hungry. I keep going in and out of the periods of bloat and constipation so I'm fine for a few days then uncomfortable for a few days. And still exhausted, lol. So I'm doing great, lol.


----------



## pinkwaters

No Doubt said:


> Pregnancy is going well. All day nausea and being hungry. I keep going in and out of the periods of bloat and constipation so I'm fine for a few days then uncomfortable for a few days. And still exhausted, lol. So I'm doing great, lol.

lol well as long as it gives breaks in every few days thats great! I couldn't finish my oats this morning it was just a huge head spin, so by 2 I was starving and I binged on frozen yogurt :munch: (feel so guilty) I added chocolate crunch, granola and loads of berries so its good and bad I guess 

Don't feel like anything else - sipping away at cold water


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Mind if I join you?

Name: Jen
Due: June 3
Age: 27
TTC: pregnant first IUI cycle (same sex couple)
Symptoms : mild nausea, appetite that rages, then disappears. Very sore BBs, changing nipples, fast growing belly and BBs, fatigue.
First scan: Oct 10- fetal heart rate 116, healthy gestational sac and yolk sac.
Next scan: Oct 31


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome 27! How exciting that you had your first scan already! Ours is Oct 30. She wanted to do 10 weeks, but I will be 8+6 so I snuck in a week early, lol. We're anxious, lol.

Pink, I don't see anything wrong with that diet, lol. Yesterday I binged on Italian. I made spaghetti. I do Mariana and Alfredo with crumbled up Italian sausage. Yum. I realized I forgot the garlic bread when I ate so I had to set that straight and made a couple of prices, heated up some sauce and that was dinner, lol.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

I pretty much eat what I can, when I can. Had ham and scalloped potatoes last night, ham didn't look fantastic to me, so I ate more potatoes and beans. Depends on the day!


----------



## pinkwaters

No Doubt said:


> Pink, I don't see anything wrong with that diet, lol. Yesterday I binged on Italian. I made spaghetti. I do Mariana and Alfredo with crumbled up Italian sausage. Yum. I realized I forgot the garlic bread when I ate so I had to set that straight and made a couple of prices, heated up some sauce and that was dinner, lol.

I felt so bad for all the chocolate! haha mmmmm Italian sounds so tempting! Its weird this nausea thing, one moment your off all foods the next you want everything and anything haha, My dinner tonight is very healthy though, Quinoa with tomatoes, zucchini, carrots, some onion and garlic, some unsalted soy sauce, some lime and chilli .... yes I'm starving!! :blush:


----------



## pinkwaters

27yrsTTC said:


> Mind if I join you?
> 
> Name: Jen
> Due: June 3
> Age: 27
> TTC: pregnant first IUI cycle (same sex couple)
> Symptoms : mild nausea, appetite that rages, then disappears. Very sore BBs, changing nipples, fast growing belly and BBs, fatigue.
> First scan: Oct 10- fetal heart rate 116, healthy gestational sac and yolk sac.
> Next scan: Oct 31

Welcome to the group and congratulations 27!!! 
How super exciting you got to your first scan :happydance: 
My first is tomorrow I wonder how I'll sleep tonight :dohh: 

I'm definetly with you on the raging then disapearing appetite! Driving me crazy! Getting used to the heavy sore boobs and sore nipples (TMI) 
I have a huge bloat too I find it weird, hiding it already :wacko: Some of my pants I leave open i feel it would hurt my seseme seed sized baby ;P (crazy I know) 

H&H 9 months to come! :dust:


----------



## No Doubt

I'm like that too. Get the belly band. Works wonders! I also got some pant extenders. You just snap then in where you'd normally button your pants and you got a few extra inches.


----------



## pinkwaters

No Doubt said:


> I'm like that too. Get the belly band. Works wonders! I also got some pant extenders. You just snap then in where you'd normally button your pants and you got a few extra inches.

I saw those on amazon! I think I'll order one after my scan!


----------



## pinkwaters

Had my first scan! :happydance:

Measuring at 6 weeks 1 day, 1 lovely bean :thumbup:
The heart beat was there but hard to hear, the doctor could detect it though and all seems fine so far! 
There was a second embryo in there but much much smaller and my doctor seemed to think it will either bleed out lightly or the body will re absorb it as it hasn't grown:cry:

I'm super happy with my one bean & praying it stays healthy and strong!


----------



## No Doubt

Wonderful news hun! Sorry to hear about your other little beanie, but glad that you are pleased with the results!

No news about me, other than in so jealous that you guys have had your scans already, lol. Still wishing I had more sleep. The nausea is backing off a bit and I've finally given up on trying to "suck it in". I used the pant extender today, thank goodness for that cause yesterday these pants were not my friend. Had to change before coming to work, lol. Its like if it's not one symptom its another, but I'm taking it all in stride and letting it be a reminder that what I've wanted for so long is finally happening.


----------



## pinkwaters

No Doubt said:


> Wonderful news hun! Sorry to hear about your other little beanie, but glad that you are pleased with the results!
> 
> No news about me, other than in so jealous that you guys have had your scans already, lol. Still wishing I had more sleep. The nausea is backing off a bit and I've finally given up on trying to "suck it in". I used the pant extender today, thank goodness for that cause yesterday these pants were not my friend. Had to change before coming to work, lol. Its like if it's not one symptom its another, but I'm taking it all in stride and letting it be a reminder that what I've wanted for so long is finally happening.


Thank you dear! 
Awww I look forward to your scan update!! 
I bet the pant extender would be a miracle worker for me right now, I keep wearing longer tops and have my buttons undone haha 
My nausea kicked in fully last night! I felt like I was on a plane all night :dohh:
but like you said, as bad as it is it reminds me that I made it here and that I'm truly grateful! 
Other than the nausea, I got used to the sore heavy boobs and bloated belly really. 
Nibbled on some fruits this morning, it was all I could bear for breakfast


----------



## No Doubt

Yeah, I broke the pant extenders today, lol. My nausea for the most part has lifted. Still peeing a lot and my boobs are still tender. A stream of water hit my nipple in the shower this morning and I wanted to punch the water in the face. Needless to say, it hurt...a lot.


----------



## pinkwaters

No Doubt said:


> Yeah, I broke the pant extenders today, lol. My nausea for the most part has lifted. Still peeing a lot and my boobs are still tender. A stream of water hit my nipple in the shower this morning and I wanted to punch the water in the face. Needless to say, it hurt...a lot.

lol maybe I should just give up and buy bigger pants now that you say that :laugh2: 
I find my nausea hits hard at night! I wake up thinking oh great its gone! By mid day it starts to peep around :growlmad:
My Pee (TMI) became much darker than before too even though I drink water all day to avoid nausea 
I definetly need to go shopping soon ... bigger pants and bigger bra's!! :dohh:


----------



## No Doubt

Oh wait, I meant to say broke out the pant extenders. I only needed that extra inch and they worked like a charm. Geesh, if I would have broken them I would have out myself on a hardcore diet, lol. Yeah, I'm getting to the bigger bra phase. Still peeing like ita going out of style, lol.

T-13days til scan day. I'm nervous, but excited. Just have to trust God.


----------



## pinkwaters

Oh my, I think my brain really is elsewhere!! 
Everything will be great don't let worry ruin the fun of being pregnant for you (said the woman who was nervous as sh** before her scan) haha 
My second scan will be in 19 days - ish that sounds so far away! 

Time - FLY!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Congrats on the healthy little bean, pinkwaters. I am sorry to hear about the other one, :angel: 

I have a lot of side zip pants, which is why I haven't tried the extenders. Still in love with the belly bands. Yesterday was the first day some of the bloat was down, but it came back throughout the day.

Sometimes I forget I'm pregnant, if I'm busy at work, etc. Or I wake up wondering if it was a dream. And then I roll onto my boobs and go, nope, not a dream. Ouch.

I have an appointment in 6 days with my regular ob/gyn so that she can take over my care next month. Ultrasound on Halloween with the fertility specialist (9 weeks then!).

I'm liking blender drinks in the morning. Seems frozen drinks sit well with my empty tummy. Going to make a strawberry / orange smoothie today and try some toast!

@NoDoubt- I had a bath yesterday morning for exactly that reason. The shower seems like torture some days.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Has anyone actually thrown up?
I have not. I'm feeling very lucky, but still sort of waiting for the other shoe to drop...


----------



## No Doubt

I will be 9 weeks exactly on Halloween 27! Be careful with the baths...not to hot. My doc said hot tubs, whirl pools, etc cause of the heat.

I haven't thrown up, but the morning sickness today is kicking my but. A lot of dry heaves and really bad nausea. I actually just sat and cried for a second, hormones I guess. I'm just not used to being sick like this is all. If I get sick its a cold, worst case scenario its the other end, so throwing up or even just dry heaves take their toll on me.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

I've heard that as well, about the bath. I've been using a digital thermometer to check the temperature. Just the kind that goes in your mouth. I make sure that the temperature isn't over 100° usually 98. I really don't seem to have much of an appetite the last few days. 

I'm sorry to hear that you've been teary. I understand. I have weird moments as well. I think I've been pretty good though, considering I'm usually a very emotional person. Don't let it worry you. From what I understand that's very, very normal.


----------



## pinkwaters

27yrsTTC said:


> Congrats on the healthy little bean, pinkwaters. I am sorry to hear about the other one, :angel:
> 
> I have a lot of side zip pants, which is why I haven't tried the extenders. Still in love with the belly bands. Yesterday was the first day some of the bloat was down, but it came back throughout the day.
> 
> Sometimes I forget I'm pregnant, if I'm busy at work, etc. Or I wake up wondering if it was a dream. And then I roll onto my boobs and go, nope, not a dream. Ouch.
> 
> I have an appointment in 6 days with my regular ob/gyn so that she can take over my care next month. Ultrasound on Halloween with the fertility specialist (9 weeks then!).
> 
> I'm liking blender drinks in the morning. Seems frozen drinks sit well with my empty tummy. Going to make a strawberry / orange smoothie today and try some toast!.

Thank you 27! :hugs:
Yea it really only takes touching your boobs for it all to click in, I can't sleep on my tummy at all already and that's my most comfortable position :cry: 

I can't seem to have any breakfast ;s Haven't thrownn up (thank god) but extremely nauseous I feel my head won't stop spinning and just imagining food makes me want to cry. 
I actually cried a little on my way to work just because I felt so tired ;s Hormones Hormones 
Changed my vitamin brand today as well, pregnaplan was making me even more nauseous as soon as I take it!!


----------



## pinkwaters

Good luck on your halloween scans ladies! Very exciting


----------



## Ylanda

Ladies, may I join?! I got my BFP today, estimated due date is 29th June 2013.

Still in shock, it hasn't really sunk in yet...


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats ylanda and welcome! It still feels surreal to me too. I remember calling my doctors office saying "I got a positive pregnancy test yesterday" like had found it in the street, lol, not "I just found out I'm pregnant". Its sinking in as the symptoms come and go and get worse and better though.

Pink sleeping on my stomach is a bit of pain right now too. My pregnancy tracker says that this week the uterus is expanding more and has thickened considerably. I think this may be the reason why. First thing I bought was a body pillow. Works wonders for me trying to get comfy and sleep on my side.


----------



## Ylanda

Thanks for the welcome! :flower:

I called my doc earlier and they didn't even ask what I wanted the appointment for... I just feel like testing over and over again just to be sure it's true. I've already tested twice with two different brand digital tests but I just want to see that wonderful word appear again! Silly me! ;)


----------



## MrsKibler

Congratulations everyone!!!!! So exciting!!! 

Name: Stacey 
How long ttc: 13 months 
Age: 24
Due date: around June 24th 2013 
Current symptoms: Tender BB's, crampyness, constipation and frequent urination, some food adversion, and random bouts of nausea (have not thrown up- knock on wood)
First Scan Date: November 14

Current mood: Unbelieving (Is that a word? lol)


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome kibler and congrats!


----------



## Ylanda

Welcome along Stacey!

I'm Jen, 26, BFP in my 2nd cycle TTC, 5 weeks(ish) today, due around the 24th June 2013. Booking in appt with midwife 29th Oct. :D Can't wait!

Symptoms: hot flushes and hugely increased appetite!!! I could eat for England at the moment! ;)

Mood - very excited! Being newly pregnant AND going on holiday tonight is almost too much to handle! :)


----------



## MrsKibler

Ylanda said:


> Welcome along Stacey!
> 
> I'm Jen, 26, BFP in my 2nd cycle TTC, 5 weeks(ish) today, due around the 24th June 2013. Booking in appt with midwife 29th Oct. :D Can't wait!
> 
> Symptoms: hot flushes and hugely increased appetite!!! I could eat for England at the moment! ;)
> 
> Mood - very excited! Being newly pregnant AND going on holiday tonight is almost too much to handle! :)

Congratulations ylanda! These holidays are going to be wonderful! Are you guys planning on using them as a time to announce? We are! :)


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Welcome newbies!! :thumbup:


----------



## 27yrsTTC

No Doubt said:


> I will be 9 weeks exactly on Halloween 27! Be careful with the baths...not to hot. My doc said hot tubs, whirl pools, etc cause of the heat.
> 
> I haven't thrown up, but the morning sickness today is kicking my but. A lot of dry heaves and really bad nausea. I actually just sat and cried for a second, hormones I guess. I'm just not used to being sick like this is all. If I get sick its a cold, worst case scenario its the other end, so throwing up or even just dry heaves take their toll on me.

Felt like crap all day at work yesterday, nauseated and gurgling tummy. Kept making mistakes. Finally took the last hour off as holiday time. Cried the whole way home. Cried buying groceries last night. Sheesh. Feeling ok this morning, glad it's the weekend!


----------



## No Doubt

Lol...amazing how fast our emotions are changing. After the morning sickness calmed down I was fine and smiling by the afternoon myself. On hoping my body is getting used to pregnancy cause the my symptoms have calmed a bit. A few different ones have picked up, but nothing to bad. At least it feels like they've calmed...I'm still running to pee every so often and in fact am peeing more in the night time. Still hungrier than usual , hut combating that and the morning sickness with more filling meals. Bobbies still hurt, but now it's like they are alternating between which one is gonna bring me more pain each day. Had anyone experienced their nipples being hard all the time? I don't think they haven't been since I found out I was pregnant. And my boobies are a bit bigger. Kind of felt like they were floating up to my face yesterday, lol. My sciatic nerve has been acting up, that's new. And no more sleeping on my tummy. Still sleeping a million hours a night though.


----------



## pinkwaters

Congratulations on your BFPs Ylanda and Stacey!! 
Welcome onboard!! 

Sorry I have been out of it for a few days, been throwing up anything I eat. Finally discovered crackers! It calms down for an hour and then its back on fire the next! Can't wait for the sickness to stop I haven't been able to keep up with work or family! 

Hope your all doing well! Scans coming up yay


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry you haven't been feeling well hun. Hope the ms wears off soon.


----------



## MrsKibler

PinkwAters that doesn't sounds fun!. Hopefully it will calm a bit soon! I have been feeling good, just ready tired all the , I sleep so much!
And crampy on and off anyone else? freaked me out at first but looks like it's pretty normal...it's not totally same as af cramps. 
First appt isn't until nov 5, and first ultrasound isn't until 14th.... So far away!


----------



## Mouse189

hi guys congrats to all of you :happydance:
im also due with my first on 22nd June i think!! - i think that i am 5weeks+4 but thats me inputting my last menstral date into an iphone app! recently moved to a new area so have just registered with the dr this week, and have my appt with gp next tuesday. im having cramps and feeling very hot. just want to know this is normal? the cramps i would say are relatively mild and have been happening since a few days since i expected my period. Is 12 weeks the earliest the nhs will do a can? when is the best time to have a scan so that you can see a heart etc (and what can i expect to pay?) eesh so nervous!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Kibler, I had cramps at first, I think they faded in week 5, definitely were gone by 6. Mild.

Welcome, Mouse! Sorry, I'm not much help with costs (ah Canadian socialist healthcare!). I'm sure some of the other ladies know. 

Feeling not too bad, still just mild nausea off and on, better if I snack. Saw my regular ob/gyn yesterday (not the fertility doc, this is the one that will follow me all the way through). She did a pap smear and an internal exam (soooo fun, bleh). She said to expect that the nausea will get worse in the next month and then go away. 

I did however get a wicked headache yesterday afternoon that hasn't gone away yet. Yuck.

Looking forward to my ultrasound Halloween with the fertility doc. Hoping we can get a clear picture!


----------



## Young1stMom

Id love to join!!! 

Name: Kyla
How long ttc: weren't trying trying but 8 months
Age: 21
Due date: around June 30th 2013. 
Current symptoms: Very sore boobs, nausea all day long, and hungry like a hippo lol
First Scan Date: None yet, making one today when i go see the doctor :)

Congratulations on everyone's pregnancy :) !!!!

Current mood: ANXIOUS


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome mouse and young and congrats on your bfps!

Sorry mouse I can't help with anything nhs...over in America. But the feeling hot and mild cramps are normal. I was really hot too at first and had cramps the day at was supposed to come. Had slight twinges every now and again, I'm assuming cause of things stretching, hut nothing I would call a cramp.

Haven't checked in in a while. Sorry ladies. I'm doing pretty good. The nausea has backed off but the days its bad, its really bad. Still no vomiting which I think is a plus. 8 weeks today and yesterday noticed there was a little pop of the belly. Tried to suck it and that was a no go, lol. So I guess keeping it under wraps until around 5 months is a no go. I don't know why I ever thought I would be able to. Currently my boobies aren't as sore, but my nips are still pretty tender. Boobs are growing though. Feeling really horny...thank you hormones, and my sleep pattern is becoming a wreck which sucks cause I'm still tired all the time. Still running to the potty all day...and might for that matter. Nothing else new with me. Scan next Tuesday!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

No Doubt said:


> Welcome mouse and young and congrats on your bfps!
> 
> Sorry mouse I can't help with anything nhs...over in America. But the feeling hot and mild cramps are normal. I was really hot too at first and had cramps the day at was supposed to come. Had slight twinges every now and again, I'm assuming cause of things stretching, hut nothing I would call a cramp.
> 
> Haven't checked in in a while. Sorry ladies. I'm doing pretty good. The nausea has backed off but the days its bad, its really bad. Still no vomiting which I think is a plus. 8 weeks today and yesterday noticed there was a little pop of the belly. Tried to suck it and that was a no go, lol. So I guess keeping it under wraps until around 5 months is a no go. I don't know why I ever thought I would be able to. Currently my boobies aren't as sore, but my nips are still pretty tender. Boobs are growing though. Feeling really horny...thank you hormones, and my sleep pattern is becoming a wreck which sucks cause I'm still tired all the time. Still running to the potty all day...and might for that matter. Nothing else new with me. Scan next Tuesday!

Congrats, Kyla! Welcome!
I'm feeling pretty good too, less nausea, although doc told me to expect it to get worse before it gets better. Ultrasound on Halloween is getting close! I'm very excited. Boobs are not nearly as sore,still sensitive, and still growing.I told my mom someday I'd have boobs like the other kids!!;)
We leave on our honeymoon in 6 days, going to Disneyworld for a week! Looking forward to some sun and swimming after snow and an early Canadian winter here. Crossing my fingers that the feeling good holds out.
I am not horny, interestingly enough, I have no desire whatsoever. Frustrating. 
My belly has popped a bit too, OB told me my uterus is right in the front. Which explains registered maternity clothes from 5 weeks. I had gained 6 pounds as of yesterday, but today I had lost two! Feeling less bloated lately, so I'm ok with that. 
Hope everyone else is doing okay!!


----------



## No Doubt

Wow 27. We sound so much alike as far symptoms. We could pretty much mirror each other. I'd gained 7lbs, now if I could only lose a couple, lol. I'm pretty feeling everything else that you are. My boobs are sensitive and only feel really sore if I lay on them accidentally. Hope you have a wonderful time on your trip!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

No Doubt said:


> Wow 27. We sound so much alike as far symptoms. We could pretty much mirror each other. I'd gained 7lbs, now if I could only lose a couple, lol. I'm pretty feeling everything else that you are. My boobs are sensitive and only feel really sore if I lay on them accidentally. Hope you have a wonderful time on your trip!

Hahaha that's sweet :) glad to have a buddy! All I can say is I've been drinking more water and eating more fresh pineapple... 
I did have a headache yesterday, first one in well, 9 weeks, and I was nauseated, but I'm pretty sure it was more from the headache than anything. Glad to be off for the weekend relaxing.


----------



## MrsKibler

Glad your guys' symptoms are calming down! Welcome kyla and mouse!

Mine have calmed as well- cramping is gone and BB's aren't as tender but still slightly tender...still have to go to the bathroom alll the time and im tired all the time! Took a HPT again today for the heck of it and it was so funny how fast the line popped up! The last ones I took were still pretty faint. 
Currently stuck at home all weekend on the couch with a sinus infection...Hope it leaves soon as I can't take much medicine to help it...I've been avoiding taking anything since I can deal with it.
Hope everyones weekend is fabulous!! :)


----------



## 27yrsTTC

MrsKibler said:


> Glad your guys' symptoms are calming down! Welcome kyla and mouse!
> 
> Mine have calmed as well- cramping is gone and BB's aren't as tender but still slightly tender...still have to go to the bathroom alll the time and im tired all the time! Took a HPT again today for the heck of it and it was so funny how fast the line popped up! The last ones I took were still pretty faint.
> Currently stuck at home all weekend on the couch with a sinus infection...Hope it leaves soon as I can't take much medicine to help it...I've been avoiding taking anything since I can deal with it.
> Hope everyones weekend is fabulous!! :)

Aw, hope you're feeling better soon! Antibiotics are ok for the most part, and actually so are a few decongestants. Go to the doc if its not getting better!! Otherwise it's steam and lots of TLC :) is the post nasal drip making you queasy? I haven't been sick but I've had a runny nose and I swear that's what upsets my tummy sometimes!!!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Oh my God, the smell of seafood in Safeway today just about did me in. I still thrown out, but it got awful close. So of course, I was almost in tears as I left. Sheesh. I felt better after a supper tonight, I think I slept in too late this morning and didn't have enough food in my tummy.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Food of the day: mashed potatoes and creamed corn.


----------



## pinkwaters

Welcome onboard Mouse & Kyla!!! 
Thanks for your well wishes everyone! 
I only just managed to get back to work, ms really had me on a spin! 
I feel much better now but still very picky on what to eat and not, I keep my nose shut almost all the time juuust incase :dohh: 

Have a wedding to attend on Thursday, don't know how I'm going to drag myself to that one! 

My sex drive has been very weird, I want to have sex but when HB is up for it I almost want to ask him to stop :wacko: No pain or anything, it just doesn't feel the same

How did the halloween scans go?

Can't wait for mine next Monday :happydance:


----------



## No Doubt

Glad you're feeling better pink. I've had that experience with hubbs too. I feel bad cause he thinks he's done something wrong and he hasn't, but just that quick my emotions change. He's understanding though. Im sure your hubbs understands too. Scan is tomorrow. Nervous, but still excited.

27, what a food choice. I'm not big on masked potatoes or creamed corn. That actually just made ny stomach churn, lol. I could handle the potatoes, but the corn, blah. My mom used to make that growing up and I just couldn't handle trying to swallow it down. Yep, you're definitely preggo, lol.


----------



## Ylanda

Hi ladies, sorry for not being around much recently, been on holiday.

I'm not having many symptoms at all, apart from my boobs going up about one cup size in the space of a few days. My tummy feels funny but I don't actually feel sick (touch wood), I just need to eat regularly.

Emotionally, I feel a bit fed up with it all today. Even though the baby is still sooooo tiny it has already forced me to give up many things I love (soft and blue cheese, coffee, alcohol, rowing) and has started changing my life already within the 10 short days since I got that bfp. It's slowly starting to hit home that nothing will be the same ever again and that my life really is changing. I wonder if I've been kidding myself - maybe I'm not ready for a baby after all?! I refuse to believe that, I hope this is just an adjustment phase until I've "found myself" in this new situation...

Sorry for the essay! :(


----------



## No Doubt

I know it's hard now, but it will pass. Yes its true a baby means your life is no longer your own and sure you have yo give up a lot, but you don't have to give up everything forever. Just keep telling yourself its all worth it.


----------



## pinkwaters

No Doubt said:


> Glad you're feeling better pink. I've had that experience with hubbs too. I feel bad cause he thinks he's done something wrong and he hasn't, but just that quick my emotions change. He's understanding though. Im sure your hubbs understands too. Scan is tomorrow. Nervous, but still excited.

Thhankyou :hugs:
I felt so bad because we haven't done the deed in a while due to IVF procedures but ya he was very understanding, he was worried he'd hurt the baby the whole time too haha 

Yay on your scan! Can't wait for updates :happydance:


----------



## pinkwaters

Ylanda said:


> Hi ladies, sorry for not being around much recently, been on holiday.
> 
> I'm not having many symptoms at all, apart from my boobs going up about one cup size in the space of a few days. My tummy feels funny but I don't actually feel sick (touch wood), I just need to eat regularly.
> 
> Emotionally, I feel a bit fed up with it all today. Even though the baby is still sooooo tiny it has already forced me to give up many things I love (soft and blue cheese, coffee, alcohol, rowing) and has started changing my life already within the 10 short days since I got that bfp. It's slowly starting to hit home that nothing will be the same ever again and that my life really is changing. I wonder if I've been kidding myself - maybe I'm not ready for a baby after all?! I refuse to believe that, I hope this is just an adjustment phase until I've "found myself" in this new situation...
> 
> Sorry for the essay! :(

Hey Ylanda 
I hope ms stays away from you! Nasty thing! 

:hugs: Your body is going through so many changes now and hormones are just flying all over the place which magnifies every single feeling you have. I know how you feel, I've wanted a baby for so long but soon as it happens you start thinking of all the things you can't do now.

I want to workout but I'm too scared, I've stopped eversince I started IVF and now I just feel its too risky but I Keep telling myself that once the baby is here it'll bring so much joy to our lives and I can start picking up on my old habits eventually and it'll all feel great! 

Remember this is very temporary and very much worth it! Don't let the nasty hormones get you (said the girl who was crying last night for no reason what so ever :dohh: haha) they are nasty buggers! 

Lots of love


----------



## Ylanda

Thank you Pink! :hugs:

I hope this passes, I really hate feeling like this, I want to be happy and excited. But I'm just not. I'm hungry all the time and have to eat but I don't want to because I can't exercise like I used to so I'm worried I'll get fat. I can't be bothered talking to my mum or MIL about the pregnancy/baby even though I know they're just being nice and want to help and be involved. All I want right now is my life back... This really isn't how I expected to feel after getting that BFP. ;(

Anyway, I appreciate your support ladies, and hope you're all feeling well! :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Trust me you're not the only one that feels that way sometimes. I was just complaining to the hubbs about not being able to eat certain things and then having to be picky with the parts I can eat. Its such a chore that sometimes I just push the food away and go for a snack. Can't go wrong with chips or price of fruit. I miss my wine something terrible, especially when I'm having my emotional times. It hurt my heart to give almost a full bottle away the other day, lol. I know it's hard, but I think you will start to feel differently over time.


----------



## Ylanda

Thanks, No Doubt! :) I'm already feeling a bit better this evening, might have something to do with the fact that I was finally able to go to the loo today - sorry tmi! So my tummy isn't in quite as much turmoil anymore which is already helping loads! :D


----------



## No Doubt

No tmi at all. I completely understand. I was excited about being able to go when that was happening to me. I would tell my hubbs...finally went to the bathroom... He would just say, that's good honey, lol. That can totally put a damper on things for you.


----------



## Ylanda

Haha, I told my hubbs as well! He gave me the "omg I married a real lady"-type response - he really is as sympathetic as a brick! ;) He's great really! :)

Just had a big dinner, skyped with my lil bro, and will now head for a nice long shower and then curl up in front of the telly for the rest of the night!


----------



## melastar86

Name: Pam
How long ttc: weren't trying I was actually on birth control pills!
Age: 26
Due date: june 23rd
Current symptoms: sore boobs, hungry, a cold that won't go away, tired
First Scan Date: was supposed to have it yesterday but with the hurricane it was cancelled and i need to reschedule


Current mood: excited and sick feeling..


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome melastar and congrats!


----------



## Ylanda

Welcome along, Pam! :)

I'm 26 as well, and my due date is also the 23rd June!!! :)


----------



## pinkwaters

Welcome onboard Pam! 
Hope they give you a close date! 

Currently snacking on some fruits to make sure I don't get too constipated again ;s ! 
Wedding tommorow! yay and urgh haha it feels good to dress nicely and look good for a change (being sick all the time and sluggish) but I won't be able to dance or do much and sitting for long hours can be a killer - I'm still going! 

Finally told my work place even though I think its too soon but I'm so sick they wouldv'e figured it out eventually! 

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Welcome Pam! June 23rd is our first anniversary :) 

Ultrasound today, very,very Very nervous. I don't know why other than I've been reading too many damn forums. Sticking to our group now.

In the first 6 weeks or so I would swap out my prenatal vitamin for a regular multivitamin once in a while to help with the bathroom situation. But my body seems to have settled in now and I'm back to my usual habits. I was worried I would be constipated for 9 months, maybe it gets worse again later?


----------



## 27yrsTTC

No Doubt said:


> Trust me you're not the only one that feels that way sometimes. I was just complaining to the hubbs about not being able to eat certain things and then having to be picky with the parts I can eat. Its such a chore that sometimes I just push the food away and go for a snack. Can't go wrong with chips or price of fruit. I miss my wine something terrible, especially when I'm having my emotional times. It hurt my heart to give almost a full bottle away the other day, lol. I know it's hard, but I think you will start to feel differently over time.

Speaking of booze, I've never been a big drinker, but we often make a fancy drink with dinner. A paralyzed, or a mojito... Even wine. I didn't realize i was missing it until I came across an awesome book from the library, "the Newly Non-Drinking Girl's Guide to Pregnancy" which I'm pretty sure was written for alcoholics, but nonetheless has 50 awesome mocktail recipes. I woke my wife up at 7 am yesterday and told her she HAD to make me the coffee syrup while I was at work. It serves as fake Kahlua and we had "paralyzers" last night!!! Made me feel a little normal again. 

Renewed my swimming pass, going back to lane swimming and hopefully prenatal aquasize. Also very worried about getting fat.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

No Doubt said:


> Glad you're feeling better pink. I've had that experience with hubbs too. I feel bad cause he thinks he's done something wrong and he hasn't, but just that quick my emotions change. He's understanding though. Im sure your hubbs understands too. Scan is tomorrow. Nervous, but still excited.
> 
> 27, what a food choice. I'm not big on masked potatoes or creamed corn. That actually just made ny stomach churn, lol. I could handle the potatoes, but the corn, blah. My mom used to make that growing up and I just couldn't handle trying to swallow it down. Yep, you're definitely preggo, lol.

How was your scan??!


----------



## No Doubt

Omg, I have to get that book. I wonder if I can download it to my nook. A good margarita or pina coloda would be nice.

My scan didn't go. They don't even do them in my docs office. I just completely broke down. She checked all of my symptoms and asked if I'd been having any bleeding or cramping which I haven't and told me not to worry as all my symptoms were normal and the bleeding and cramping were main signs for concern and I didn't have any. I think everything just came to q head for me yesterday. She did at least try to find the heart beat on the Doppler but told me which wasn't expecting to hear anything as its just too soon and they never even try until 10 weeks for that reason. So I go back to see her in a couple weeks. She asked if I'd done another preg test and I told her no cause I'd been too scared thinking it may come up negative. I was worried everything was in my head. So she did another test and it was of course positive which did make me feel better. She told me not to worry and that everything was fine and that even my anxiety is a normal part of pregnancy. To ease my fears though she did get me a prescription for an u/s so I can see and hear Thumper which I'm having tomorrow afternoon. I just felt so bad for completely breaking down. I was crying uncontrollably and couldn't even answer her questions. My hubbs had to answer everything. But I'm feeling better today. Read a good passage in the bible on my way into work this morning, and tomorrow I will finally have an u/s to confirm that yes I'm insane and that everything is fine, lol.

Good luck with your scan 27! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

No Doubt said:


> Omg, I have to get that book. I wonder if I can download it to my nook. A good margarita or pina coloda would be nice.
> 
> My scan didn't go. They don't even do them in my docs office. I just completely broke down. She checked all of my symptoms and asked if I'd been having any bleeding or cramping which I haven't and told me not to worry as all my symptoms were normal and the bleeding and cramping were main signs for concern and I didn't have any. I think everything just came to q head for me yesterday. She did at least try to find the heart beat on the Doppler but told me which wasn't expecting to hear anything as its just too soon and they never even try until 10 weeks for that reason. So I go back to see her in a couple weeks. She asked if I'd done another preg test and I told her no cause I'd been too scared thinking it may come up negative. I was worried everything was in my head. So she did another test and it was of course positive which did make me feel better. She told me not to worry and that everything was fine and that even my anxiety is a normal part of pregnancy. To ease my fears though she did get me a prescription for an u/s so I can see and hear Thumper which I'm having tomorrow afternoon. I just felt so bad for completely breaking down. I was crying uncontrollably and couldn't even answer her questions. My hubbs had to answer everything. But I'm feeling better today. Read a good passage in the bible on my way into work this morning, and tomorrow I will finally have an u/s to confirm that yes I'm insane and that everything is fine, lol.
> 
> Good luck with your scan 27! Let us know how it goes.

HUGS. Which passage did you read?? 

I have the book on my PlayBook ereader got the ebook from the library!! I'll post you margarita and pina coloda recipes tonight :)


----------



## No Doubt

I read Deuteronomy 31:1-8. I know it doesn't really seem like it relates to being pregnant, but sometimes this is a struggle for me and sometimes I do worry and fear the unknown. And I have to have faith that the Lord goes before and makes everything alright, and jot fear anything because He is always with me. Enough of my soap box, lol.

Ooh, can't wait for the recipes...thank you, thank you, thank you! Can't wait to hear about your scan!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Hello! Hope I can join u. I'm due June 13th with our first :) got our first midwife appt tomorrow


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats MustBe!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

No Doubt said:


> I read Deuteronomy 31:1-8. I know it doesn't really seem like it relates to being pregnant, but sometimes this is a struggle for me and sometimes I do worry and fear the unknown. And I have to have faith that the Lord goes before and makes everything alright, and jot fear anything because He is always with me. Enough of my soap box, lol.
> 
> Ooh, can't wait for the recipes...thank you, thank you, thank you! Can't wait to hear about your scan!

Scan was really good!!! Which was good, because I was having an extremely frustrating day at work! I was extremely grouchy, and irrational today, and very, very nervous about this scan. Wife assured me today and every other day, that everything is fine. She was right! At first we couldn't see anything, just block on the screen. I was getting very nervous, when the Dr. finally explained she was looking for my ovaries. They were hiding. Wife mentioned that she could see the baby. When the doctor realized I was freaking out, She promptly went back to baby! When I started to cry, the doctor looked at my wife and said "oh, was she nervous?" Uh, yes.

Baby was exactly 1 inch, heart rate 185. She told me it wasn't necessary but I could come back in 4 weeks for another ultrasound if I want. I want!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

No Doubt said:


> I read Deuteronomy 31:1-8. I know it doesn't really seem like it relates to being pregnant, but sometimes this is a struggle for me and sometimes I do worry and fear the unknown. And I have to have faith that the Lord goes before and makes everything alright, and jot fear anything because He is always with me. Enough of my soap box, lol.
> 
> Ooh, can't wait for the recipes...thank you, thank you, thank you! Can't wait to hear about your scan!

Recipes!!

Virgin margarita:
1 1/2 oz Sour Mix
1/2 oz lime juice 
1/2 oz orange juice
Lime wedges for garnish
Pour over ice, or blend with ice and serve garnished in a margarita glass! Alternative is to use lime or lemon margarita mix if you aren't of a do it yourself mood.

Pina Coloda
1/2 cup ice
1 1/2 oz crushed pineapple 
2 oz cream of coconut 
1 oz pineapple juice
Pineapple wedge and/or maraschino cherries for garnish
Blend at slow speed until smooth, pour into a Collins glass and garnish!

To make coffee syrup, use equal parts simple syrup and brewed coffee (both must be cold to mix). Simple syrup is equal parts sugar and water boiled and cooled. Use coffee syrup in place of Kahlua for White Russians and Paralyzers.

Last but not least my breakfast drink of choice the last few days...
Shirley Temple (my way)
3-4 drops lime juice
3-4 drops lemon juice
3-4 drops cherry syrup or grenedine
Add these over ice cubes in wine glass, top with half a glass of orange juice (pulp free), and half a glass of gingerale. 

Feel free to adjust any and all recipes to your prego taste and enjoy happy hour once more!!!!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

No Doubt said:


> I read Deuteronomy 31:1-8. I know it doesn't really seem like it relates to being pregnant, but sometimes this is a struggle for me and sometimes I do worry and fear the unknown. And I have to have faith that the Lord goes before and makes everything alright, and jot fear anything because He is always with me. Enough of my soap box, lol.
> 
> Ooh, can't wait for the recipes...thank you, thank you, thank you! Can't wait to hear about your scan!

AND Last post for now... I think Deut 31 is exactly applicable to Pregnancy and particularly the unknown. A woman could worry herself into an ulcer quite easily these days. Thank you :)


----------



## 27yrsTTC

MustBeMummy said:


> Hello! Hope I can join u. I'm due June 13th with our first :) got our first midwife appt tomorrow

Welcome!!!!


----------



## No Doubt

So glad your scan went well 27! Hubbs keeps reassuring me everything is fine and I know he's right. I'm feeling less uneasy today and more excited. Just have to get through this day is all now. And thanks so much for the recipes. I will definitely be trying those, maybe this weekend. Feel free to post anything else that strikes your fancy.

My skinny jeans are getting a little too skinny, lol. The spreading has definitely begun, lol.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

No Doubt said:


> So glad your scan went well 27! Hubbs keeps reassuring me everything is fine and I know he's right. I'm feeling less uneasy today and more excited. Just have to get through this day is all now. And thanks so much for the recipes. I will definitely be trying those, maybe this weekend. Feel free to post anything else that strikes your fancy.
> 
> My skinny jeans are getting a little too skinny, lol. The spreading has definitely begun, lol.

Ha join the club!

Leaving for Orlando tomorrow morning, so if I don't post, don't worry, I'm just busy soaking up some sun!! Have a wonderful week everyone, and I'll talk to you when I'm back!


----------



## No Doubt

So jealous right now! Soak up some sun for me. Have fun!


----------



## No Doubt

One perfect little Thumper! HB 172! I'll post a pic later.


----------



## No Doubt

Here's my Thumper!

She's all balled up in there, lol. Hubbs could see the heartbeat. I couldn't cause I was crying when she showed us, lol. She tried to show me again, but my eyes were still blury. I am so relieved. I think I was actually holding my breath and when she put the nobby on my belly there she was right away! I had to pee so bad, but I held it for about an hour and I guess that helped. She thought she might have to do an internal scan, but my baby was right there.


----------



## pinkwaters

Welcome mustbemommy!!! 

OMG Great news everyone! So exciting!! COngrats on the scans 27 and No Doubt! 

27 I'm stuck at work soak up some sun for me too :cry: haha hope you have a great time!!



No Doubt said:


> Here's my Thumper!
> 
> She's all balled up in there, lol. Hubbs could see the heartbeat. I couldn't cause I was crying when she showed us, lol. She tried to show me again, but my eyes were still blury. I am so relieved. I think I was actually holding my breath and when she put the nobby on my belly there she was right away! I had to pee so bad, but I held it for about an hour and I guess that helped. She thought she might have to do an internal scan, but my baby was right there.

Awww look at baby Thumper :hugs:

My scan is on Monday I'll be 9 weeks I don't even know how I waited I'm so anxious! 
Got busy with my sister in laws wedding on Thursday it was exhausting for me I had to take my heels off 20 minutes in! But great fun! I did dance a little at the reception :blush: 

I feel like I'm missing out on all the fun, my friends and sisters keep asking me to join them out but I just want to lay down at home and if I do go out I'd end up back early because of the smell of food at cafes and restaurants ... All worth it in the end I keep reminding myself ... All worth it! 

Hubbs leaves in a week for 6 months for a course in Paris (jealous and upset I am) It's so exciting for him, wish I could visit but can't leave work! It'll be weird not having him around for the scans and all, he's pretty upset about that too! I feel all teary eyed this morning


----------



## No Doubt

Aww pink. That sucks. I'd be a bit teary eyed too. Why can't you visit? You guys will at least be able to talk or video chat right? And for so long, he'll be back when you're about ready to pop. I'm sorry hun. He can't get it changed? My hubbs just has a 4 day deal down in Texas for his work in a couple of weeks. He's gonna miss hearing the baby's heart beat for the first time. I just thought of that. I wish I never would have oked it, but I wasn't pregnant then and I really didn't care if he went. It was no big deal and it was for work so why not... So I can't even imagine what you feel like for 6 months. How's the ms going?


----------



## pinkwaters

No Doubt said:


> Aww pink. That sucks. I'd be a bit teary eyed too. Why can't you visit? You guys will at least be able to talk or video chat right? And for so long, he'll be back when you're about ready to pop. I'm sorry hun. He can't get it changed? My hubbs just has a 4 day deal down in Texas for his work in a couple of weeks. He's gonna miss hearing the baby's heart beat for the first time. I just thought of that. I wish I never would have oked it, but I wasn't pregnant then and I really didn't care if he went. It was no big deal and it was for work so why not... So I can't even imagine what you feel like for 6 months. How's the ms going?

I'm trying to save the full on weeping till his actually on the plane, I trust my hormones will get me going for a while :cry:
I wasn't pregnant when we planned for his study trip too so it was all fun and exciting and I planned to visit for new years (Paris in new years *aah*) 
I took too many days off from work for IVF and my morning sickness so I have to save as many days as I can for the delivery later. He said he'd try to visit during christmas break though which would be great! 
Will be video chatting for sure, I plan to have him on speaker phone at every visit, especially when I find out the gender, I want him to be the first to know 

Plan on keeping myself as busy as I can with work (soon as morning sickness wears off) 
Its going much better thanks for asking, some days are a blessing, then today for example is a nightmare but I think it's because of the wedding exhaustion

Ah well .... all for that pretty pretty baby ! haha


----------



## 27yrsTTC

You guys. Florida is amazing. I woke up and it's summer outside. Unbelievable considering our plane was delayed two hours by a SNOWSTORM!!

Congrats on the scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so so happy everything went well for you!!

Pink- my heart is breaking for you. Video as much as you can with him. It'll be ok... Sounds like he's going to miss you and little bean and much as you two will miss him!!! 

Love to all of you and the little ones, we're having a Shirley temple for you right now on the deck!


----------



## No Doubt

Aww pink where do you live if you don't mind me asking? When me and hubbs were engaged we lived in two different states and he came to visit me three months before the wedding. When he left I completely lost in the airport. My mom was with me and kept saying everything would be fine and I'd see him again. Duh, it wasn't like hd was going off to war and there was that possibility of him not returning, but I just wanted to be underneath him every single second. I told him I just wanted to curl up in a ball and jump in inside him so he could take me with him, lol. So I know what you mean.

27 I'm still super jealous right now, lol. So glad you are having fun though. I swear I got hit by a snowflake yesterday when I was leaving work. I live in PA do I guess I should expect it right? I want the ice 70s back though. I'm a sucker for spring and fall. What all do you guys have planned while there?


----------



## pinkwaters

27 that sounds lovely!! Enjoy your time there! Fingers crossed hubs will manage to visit in christmas!




No Doubt said:


> Aww pink where do you live if you don't mind me asking? When me and hubbs were engaged we lived in two different states and he came to visit me three months before the wedding. When he left I completely lost in the airport. My mom was with me and kept saying everything would be fine and I'd see him again. Duh, it wasn't like hd was going off to war and there was that possibility of him not returning, but I just wanted to be underneath him every single second. I told him I just wanted to curl up in a ball and jump in inside him so he could take me with him, lol. So I know what you mean.

Aww I know how that feels! Me and Hubbs have been in different places too many times! You'd think you get used to it but not really! We're from Australia so we were in different states through university when we were going out, a lot of tears and a lot of trips, that was fun though! We're both working in the middleeast now - Kuwait. 
I've been very 'tired' yesturday and today ... its not that I'm tired as much as that I just want to stay in and just sit with him, ah I think he's on to me anyway cz he's being super nice! I'm glad he's here for tomorrow's scan!


----------



## pinkwaters

Scan update!! 

My bubs is measuring at 9 weeks exactly :hugs:
Had to do a transvaginal My dr couldn't see anything on the normal one 
But yay me I got to hear the heart beat so exciting! I felt like getting up and doing a little dance! 
So tiny and precious!

Finally released to choose an OBGYN and stop those damn cyclogest tablets!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Have an appointment on the 8th with an OBGYN not for a scan just to see if I like him :blush: .... I can be quite picky and since my hubby is leaving on the 11th I want him to meet the OBGYN before he leaves! 

How are you all doing today?


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for the scan and good appt! Picture?


----------



## pinkwaters

Thank you :happydance:
I just attached two, not too clear but I still stare every 5 minutes haha


----------



## No Doubt

So cute. I stare all the time too, lol. That will be er end. Then I just start crying everytime I look at it.


----------



## Ylanda

Lovely pics, Pink! :)

I've had a rough time over the weekend, I'm just not coming to terms with it all as well as I thought I would. I see being pregnant as a chore right now, not a joy, and I'm really upset with myself for feeling that way. Luckily I seem to get the hang of how my body is ticking now, so I manage to keep the sickness at bay most of the time. 

Got my 12 week scan appointment on the 10th Dec and I'm really hoping that after that I can start to feel more positive about everything.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sorry hun. I think you will though. I was watching a tv show and there was a woman who was 7 months and hadn't had not one u/s. She felt like you. She lived a busy life, owned her own n company...that sort of thing and felt like being preggo was a chore. Once she saw her baby, her entire perspective changed. She feel in live with maternity clothes, started taking it easy a bit, when changed her plan to go straight back to work to stay home for a bit. Not everyone takes to pregnancy right away so don't feel bad or beat yourself up. It is a huge change and like any other change it may take some time getting used to.


----------



## MrsKibler

Awe congrats on the good scan pink!!! How exciting! 

Ylanda, its okay to feel that way- pregnancy can just be miserable. Once you see your baby maybe it'll change...or once you hit the 2nd trimester. :)

I had my first appt today with my RN- Just went over medical history, and had blood and urine tests done. :) Not too exciting of an appointment but made it a happy day :) Scan will be next wednesday and I'm dying here waiting now!!

I hope everyone else is feeling good, or dealing with side effects anyway...!! Happy Monday!


----------



## pinkwaters

Thank you ladies :wohoo: 

Ylanda its all very normal hun :hugs: Its not as fancy as I thought really, I wonder where the pregnancy glow is everytime I have to rush to the toilet to throw up :dohh: But it really is surreal when you get to a scan and see the baby, just kinda hits you. Really is all worth it! Looking forward to your scan pics !! I don't have a new scan date until I meet with the new OBGYN this thursday - really looking forward to it 

MrsKibler - I don't know how to describe the symptoms anymore, they keep changing and playing games with me - morning sickness really ought to be called evening sickness for some of us - my recent change has been sleepy and tired all day then can't sleep and nauseous all night :wacko: Been keeping three pillows to raise my head up when I sleep, relieves the sickness a little 

Hope all you wonderful ladies are doing great!! I'm currently sleepy and grumpy and stuck at work writing diets for people haha


----------



## Ylanda

Yeah, Pink, the pregnancy glow sure is evading me too! I'm quite lucky, really, that I "only" feel sick without actually throwing up but I feel so drained and knackered and grumpy all the time, it's soooo unlike me. Bleurgh! Things better start to improve soon, I'm trying hard to keep faith. 

Sending :hugs: to you all and hope you're feeling perky and cheerful on this boring Tuesday.


----------



## No Doubt

Morning ladies, my symptoms are changing too. They don't know what they want. I was up last night feeling ick. This was actually the first time where ms got me in the nighttime. I want my glow too, lol. There is another girl at my job who is 7 weeks ahead of me and finally got her glow...at least I think so, lol.

I know what you mean about seeing the scan. It definitely changed for me. Kind of made it real to see this little person bouncing around inside me, lol. The most beautiful thing I ever saw. And although women are pregnant everyday, it really made me feel like omg there is living being growing inside me, how dies that happen, lol.


----------



## pinkwaters

Thanks Ylanda :hugs: sure hope this day picks up!! 

Haha I think I'll add that to my prayers - dear god please give me that pretty glow I hear so much about 

My sister in law is 4 months ahead of me and she got a hint of a glow going after her first trimester - here's for some hope!! 

No Doubt - Very true - I still can't get over it! I feel like one of those obsessive mothers right now. It's so unreal I keep forgetting the image (or atleast telling myself I forgot) and then I stare for 5 minutes at the scan to go awww there he/she isssssss :hugs:

I don't know whats worse, morning or evening ms :dohh: I want both gone soon as!! 
Really looking forward to 2nd tri - hope it is that wonderful break in the middle I hear about 

One hour left and I can head home and juuuuust :sleep:


----------



## Ylanda

I don't know how much longer I'll be able to put up with feeling this crap! Have really high hopes for 2nd tri - surely it's GOT to get better, right?! ;)


----------



## No Doubt

That's what they ylanda. Here's hoping!

Definitely evening ms is worse. It keeps me up and I just want to sleep.


----------



## pinkwaters

I agree, last night I kept waking up to move the pillows just to find a comfortable position with my head!! 

Oh trust me I'm starting to have VERY high hopes for second trimester!


----------



## pinkwaters

I just read this post on first trimester page, a what do you feel you're having post ;p 

It'd be funny if we're right about this so I figured we could start guessing! 

On my scan both me and DH got that feeling that we're looking at a baby boy! Everyone I showed the scan to said the same thing - I just think it'd be funny if we're actually right about this! 

Did any of you get that feeling where you think you know what you're having yet? :D


----------



## No Doubt

I think girl for me.


----------



## Ylanda

Currently I think I'm carrying some sort of very troublesome little monster! ;) No, seriously, I have no idea if it's a boy or a girl - maybe it's twins?!??! ;) Scan on the 10th Dec will clear that one up I guess. Are you guys wanting to find out what you're having or are you staying team yellow?


----------



## No Doubt

We are split. Hubby will find out, I won't.


----------



## pinkwaters

oh we both want to find out for sure! haha no patience
Ylanda I hope it is twins!!!


----------



## pinkwaters

I'll be seeing my new OBGYN today, any idea what I should be asking him? I feel clueless. 
There is no scan involved so I feel like I should use the appointment to ask as many questions as I need 
I really hope I like him! Don't wanna be running around looking for a good OBGYN!


----------



## No Doubt

Hopefully it goes well. I have no idea what you should ask. My obgyn is good at guiding the appts.


----------



## pinkwaters

I hope this one is the same! 
I'm too tired to think anyway been extremely sleepy and dizzy at work today and hubbs leaves in 2 days so I can't be bothered to write down or think of questions - Hoping he's a good OBGYN - that'd lift the mood a little 

I also met a great OBGYN today at the same clinic I work at, different floor, I just didn't want to go to someone I'd see everyday :S


----------



## MrsKibler

I had just a few questions written down, and they had answered them by the end of the appointment that I didn't really need to ask anything!!! :) :thumbup:

I'm thinking a boy for me. I really want a girl but really want my children to have an older brother so that has to come first. (I could be having twins to from the fertility medicine I was one...I'd be super excited) :) We shall see!! Scan in 6 days!!...impatiently waiting......tic tock....

Does any one else feel extremely bloated or feel like they are starting to show already?? I've been so bloated I feel like I look at least 3-4 months pregnant!!


----------



## Ylanda

Yes, Mrs Kibler - me!!! My tummy is all swollen and horrible, wearing tight clothes is uncomfortable to painful and my digestive system is all over the place even though I'm trying to eat plenty of fibre! I'm very bloated, which I've never been before pregnancy, and I'm not loving it at all! You're not alone! :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

How did the appt go pink?

Sorry you ladies are all bloated. But I understand about the clothes not fitting. I already had to retire a pair of pants and I almost suffocated in a bra the other day. It was freshly washed...I think it shrunk, lol.

I also found out from my u/s result that I'm 2 days further along so I am actually 10+4 today instead of 10+2. 2nd tri, here I come!


----------



## SW33TI

Name: Toni
How long ttc: 11 months
Age: 25
Due date: June 12 2013
Current symptoms: sore bbs, light cramps, no nausea just light headed and hungry
First Scan Date: November 1

Current mood: hungry


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats sweeti!


----------



## pinkwaters

MrsKibler said:


> Does any one else feel extremely bloated or feel like they are starting to show already?? I've been so bloated I feel like I look at least 3-4 months pregnant!!

I feel VERYYY bloated too!! Feels really weird! I already wear looser tops than I used to, feel like it shows!


----------



## pinkwaters

No Doubt said:


> How did the appt go pink?
> 
> Sorry you ladies are all bloated. But I understand about the clothes not fitting. I already had to retire a pair of pants and I almost suffocated in a bra the other day. It was freshly washed...I think it shrunk, lol.
> 
> I also found out from my u/s result that I'm 2 days further along so I am actually 10+4 today instead of 10+2. 2nd tri, here I come!


Hey No Doubt, 

Appointment went great! No scan ofcourse :cry: haha 
He was nice and funny, kept everything very simple which is better than the ones who freak you out! He gave me an appointment 6th of December - I would be more than 13 weeks. I feel like I'll move it sooner ;p Don't think I can wait that long!! 
He asked a few questions, I didn't I just sat there haha - Mind block! 

I think I'll stay with him, seems very relaxed. 

Hubby leaves tomorrow morning, bohoo, I'll have to be at work soon after he leaves which I'm dreading really. Ah well! 

Anyone exercising? I'm still terrified to start


----------



## pinkwaters

SW33TI said:


> Name: Toni
> How long ttc: 11 months
> Age: 25
> Due date: June 12 2013
> Current symptoms: sore bbs, light cramps, no nausea just light headed and hungry
> First Scan Date: November 1
> 
> Current mood: hungry

Welcome onboard Tony & Congratulations!! 
How did your scan go and did they give you the next date?
Finding it hard to wait here


----------



## No Doubt

I plan on starting as soon as I can find a pregnancy yoga DVD. Still haven't gotten that cause everywhere I go doesn't have one.

Glad your appt went well!


----------



## Whatsername

Helloooo girls!

Looking for some bump buddies to natter with through this pregnancy :happydance:

Name: Sara
Age: 29
Due date: 2nd June 2013
Current Symptoms: morning sickness, VERY emotional :cry:
First Scan Date: November 19th

Current mood: Happy but anxious at the same time - first scan can't come quick enough!

Looking forward to chatting with you all :happydance:


----------



## Young1stMom

welcome Sara !!!!!! Congratulations on your lil spud !


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Welcome Sara!

Well everyone, I'm back! I've been following posts all along :) came home to a foot or so of snow, but it's still good to be home. 10 weeks 5 days today, and... Morning sickness? Very queasy overnight, I've been gaggy and dry heaving all morning off and on. Haven't been sick until now! Glad we had a good trip, I more or less felt good the whole time! 

Baking bread and cinnamon buns today, bread *anything* seems to sit well. 

I lost another pound while on holidays, all the walking I assume. I do have a pregnancy yoga DVD, my wife found it for me. It's ok. I renewed my swimming pass, loved swimming while we were in Florida!

Speaking of seeing your Gyne doc all the time, I work in the hospital pharmacy here, and I never see mine- in 7 years I've seen her twice at the hospital. Oh except since I saw her for baby! I've seen her at least three times a week since my first appointment. Haha oh well, what are you going to do!

Boobs have been sore again the past few days, pain in my nipples (fairly sharp) comes and goes. A little weird but not unbearable.

Also- I made a batch of pickles weeks ago, and cliche as it is, the super salty dills sure make my tummy feel better at times!!

My bloating has been more or less gone, honestly I think all the walking helped. I did buy a pair of maternity jeans though, I refuse to buy more clothes that will only fit for another month. I was very bloated right from the beginning. I think I'm showing less now than I was 2 weeks ago!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats to all the newbies!

27 glad you are back and had fun!

I went to a wonderful sale today and found furniture for the nursery, just waiting to see what's going to happen with the dresser and then it will be on it's way here! Hubbs finished the nursery, so we are on our way!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

No doubt!!! I am so jealous. I should upload a picture of baby's room here so you can see what a nightmare it is hahaha. We did buy a few baby outfits at the outlet mall while we were in the States, but I'm still nervous something's going to happen. I feel better with each passing week, but still. I think we're going to do an official announcement middle of this week, I'll be 11 1/2 weeks. That should be ok right??


----------



## melastar86

anyone going to do a private 3D scan to find out the gender early? there is a place near me that does it for less than $80 starting at 14 weeks.... I think I may do it. i am just so curious to find out!!


----------



## pinkwaters

Welcome onboard Sarah! :happydance: & welcome back 27!! Glad you had a nice trip! Funny enough I think my bloat has reduced a little too, scared me at first then I read that a lot of people experience that around weeks 9 - 10 

I feel horribly down today, I'm at work and I keep getting this urge to just break down into tears ... Hubby left this morning and I didn't think it would affect me this much :cry: I can't wait to finish my shift so I can ball up into bed and just cry it out!!! I feel so suffocated right now


----------



## pinkwaters

melastar86 said:


> anyone going to do a private 3D scan to find out the gender early? there is a place near me that does it for less than $80 starting at 14 weeks.... I think I may do it. i am just so curious to find out!!

I'm really curious too! But I think I'll wait till it shows on the normal scan. I don't know, a lot of people keep saying the 3D scans are dangerous, probably not true but I'll wait it out either way 
I have a feeling its team blue for me


----------



## No Doubt

27 I think whenever you want to announce you should. I understand what you are saying but you have to keep being positive everything is fine and everything will be fine. I told the hubbs that he could announce when were 13 weeks which originally was our anniversary, but now that's two days earlier so it's two weeks from tomorrow. Besides here's how I think about it. You can't hide it forever, lol. So if you want to announce then I think you should.

I was going to have a 3d scan just cause, not for the gender, just cause I wanted one with all the definition.

Pink I'm sorry hun. My hubby left this morning too. I know yours will be gone for a while, so I'm sure that doesn't help much, but I think your extra sensitive to it cause of you being preggo. That's how I feel about me. Normally I would never think twice and now I want him back.

Are any of you thinking of cloth diapers?


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey No Doubt, Thank you. 
I know pregnancy hormones are messing my head up, one moment I'm fine the next I want to ball up and cry. Grateful today is keeping me busy and I need to tidy up our place start making space for the baby, that should distract me. 
I keep reminding myself he's doing something he loves and has waited a long time for! 

I already anounced my pregnancy, even told my boss at work. I know its very early but I was away due to morning sickness for a while and a lot during the IVF process. Still haven't told all my friends though. 

I'm not going to be doing cloth diapers but my friend did, I'll be back to work 2-3months after delivery so mum will be taking care of the baby for a while, easier for her too.


----------



## pinkwaters

I called up a yoga place and they said its too early to start now ;/ 
Said after 11 weeks should be safe, has anyone started yet and what did you hear about that?


----------



## No Doubt

My doctor said working out was fine, just nothing to heavy. She said walking and that sort of thing and that preggo yoga should be fine.


----------



## pinkwaters

I really want to start, my BMI is 26 already and I don't want to loose muscle I've stopped aall workouts since IVF procedures. I just called another place up and they said after 4 months! huh 
I'm still searching online for more places. I make sure I'm moving throught out the day, the weather is beautiful in Kuwait now (very rare), and only lasts till March - April so I'll be enjoying the outdoors until then as much as I can! 
I have a weak back so I think Yoga will really help me for delivery later on!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

When I first went for IUI the nurse told me nothing that made me red in the face or break a sweat. Preggo yoga will do neither, I promise. Do not hold your breath, ever, and be careful not to overheat. Which is why they say yoga, swimming, and walking are perfect!

I think the 3d scans are a bit creepy... Lol. We want to be surprised an I change my mind almost every day whether I think it's a girl or a boy!

Although I like the *idea* of cloth diapers, I don't think it would last long in our house. So, Pampers it is. I am hoping to breastfeed, and to make as much baby food out of what we're eating as we can. We'll see.

Remembrance Day here today, church should be good and emotional for preggo me! Grateful for all the people who have served, and that no one in my family is serving now.


----------



## SW33TI

pinkwaters said:


> SW33TI said:
> 
> 
> Name: Toni
> How long ttc: 11 months
> Age: 25
> Due date: June 12 2013
> Current symptoms: sore bbs, light cramps, no nausea just light headed and hungry
> First Scan Date: November 1
> 
> Current mood: hungry
> 
> Welcome onboard Tony & Congratulations!!
> How did your scan go and did they give you the next date?
> Finding it hard to wait hereClick to expand...

Scan was good, everything looked great. my 12 week scan is November 29th. 3 days after my birthday so hoping for more good news


----------



## MrsKibler

I want to do cloth diapers! There is a great shop somewhat close to me that is geared toward cloth diapers and others things a well but they offer classes on everything too! Of course we will use disposable as well, for when the baby is being watched by other people. I still don't know about much as far as which ones are best or anything but I'm excited! 

First ultrasound is wednesday! I can't freaking wait!!


----------



## pinkwaters

Oh that's great Toni! I hope everyone here continues to hear good news! 
Mrs Kibler! That is so exciting! Plz upload a picture!! 
I'm annoyed my next scan isn't on my 12 week mark, the doctor placed it at week 13 I don't think I CAN wait that long haha

I'm binging on some nutella on bread as I type - sad to admit :blush: - BUT so yummyyyyy right now :shrug: 

Feel like taking a nap on my desk - ah back to paper work!


----------



## No Doubt

Morning ladies. On my way into work and seeing how hubby is out of town right now I have to take the germ infested bus. Ick...I'm such a germophobe. Anyway, there's nothing new with me. I woke around midnight last night and couldn't go back to sleep so I called the hubby for q few minutes and I fell asleep shortly after.

He sent the sweetest text last night that said he was finishing up with the first conference and that he didn't call cause he didn't want to wake me, but all he could think about was me and the baby and that he loves me. I saw that when I woke at midnight and didn't want to wake him so I didn't respond, but ended up calling him anyway, lol. He said he really misses me which I was glad to hear so I know it wasn't just me with the I miss you blues.

So excited that I am 11 weeks today and believe it or not I can feel Thumper to the touch. That has been a help in finding the heartbeat cause I know where she is, so I after I feel the hardness in that area, I know where to put the probe. So there is no turning back now as far as the pants not fitting, so I think it's time to maybe invest in some maternity pants...especially cause I had to chase the bus a little and my pants were falling down as I was running cause they're not zipped, lol.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

SW33TI said:


> Scan was good, everything looked great. my 12 week scan is November 29th. 3 days after my birthday so hoping for more good news

Welcome Toni and congrats on the good scan!!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

No Doubt said:


> Morning ladies. On my way into work and seeing how hubby is out of town right now I have to take the germ infested bus. Ick...I'm such a germophobe. Anyway, there's nothing new with me. I woke around midnight last night and couldn't go back to sleep so I called the hubby for q few minutes and I fell asleep shortly after.
> 
> He sent the sweetest text last night that said he was finishing up with the first conference and that he didn't call cause he didn't want to wake me, but all he could think about was me and the baby and that he loves me. I saw that when I woke at midnight and didn't want to wake him so I didn't respond, but ended up calling him anyway, lol. He said he really misses me which I was glad to hear so I know it wasn't just me with the I miss you blues.
> 
> So excited that I am 11 weeks today and believe it or not I can feel Thumper to the touch. That has been a help in finding the heartbeat cause I know where she is, so I after I feel the hardness in that area, I know where to put the probe. So there is no turning back now as far as the pants not fitting, so I think it's time to maybe invest in some maternity pants...especially cause I had to chase the bus a little and my pants were falling down as I was running cause they're not zipped, lol.

Bahahahahaha... I hear you. I'm 11 weeks today too and very excited. I've been able to feel that little bump since about 8 weeks. They told me my uterus is right in the front. Oh good, i should be enormous! LOL no wonder my clothes don't fit. I love my new maternity jeans, especially when I'm bloated. 

My mom is bringing her sister and my two teenage boy cousins in for a visit today, we're pretty excited to tell them tonight. My aunt will be ecstatic. Back at work tomorrow :(

When they say the baby is the size of a lime, I'm pretty sure they mean a key lime. Because the next size is plum. Unless we just have monster limes in Canada?


----------



## pinkwaters

No Doubt said:


> Morning ladies. On my way into work and seeing how hubby is out of town right now I have to take the germ infested bus. Ick...I'm such a germophobe. Anyway, there's nothing new with me. I woke around midnight last night and couldn't go back to sleep so I called the hubby for q few minutes and I fell asleep shortly after.
> 
> He sent the sweetest text last night that said he was finishing up with the first conference and that he didn't call cause he didn't want to wake me, but all he could think about was me and the baby and that he loves me. I saw that when I woke at midnight and didn't want to wake him so I didn't respond, but ended up calling him anyway, lol. He said he really misses me which I was glad to hear so I know it wasn't just me with the I miss you blues.
> 
> So excited that I am 11 weeks today and believe it or not I can feel Thumper to the touch. That has been a help in finding the heartbeat cause I know where she is, so I after I feel the hardness in that area, I know where to put the probe. So there is no turning back now as far as the pants not fitting, so I think it's time to maybe invest in some maternity pants...especially cause I had to chase the bus a little and my pants were falling down as I was running cause they're not zipped, lol.

Haha I'm not zipping my pants either :D Have to pull them up everytime I get off my desk - I think it's time to atleast get bigger pants :blush:

Your hubby is so cute - very thoughtful of him (knowing how hard it is to get to sleep its a nightmare when I wake up in the middle of the night) 

Last night was the first time I sleep alone on our bed in 2 years now - I spoke to hubby a little at 12am he had just arrived in Paris. I stayed up fussing around in bed till 3am - waking up to work was no fun. 
But I feel like I'm starting to adjust to him being away a little - better than yesturdays crys every hour or so haaha

27 I don't get the fruit thing at all :shrug: certainly feel more bloated than the size of a kumquat! 

Do you both have scans set for 12 weeks?


----------



## 27yrsTTC

pinkwaters said:


> Haha I'm not zipping my pants either :D Have to pull them up everytime I get off my desk - I think it's time to atleast get bigger pants :blush:
> 
> Your hubby is so cute - very thoughtful of him (knowing how hard it is to get to sleep its a nightmare when I wake up in the middle of the night)
> 
> Last night was the first time I sleep alone on our bed in 2 years now - I spoke to hubby a little at 12am he had just arrived in Paris. I stayed up fussing around in bed till 3am - waking up to work was no fun.
> But I feel like I'm starting to adjust to him being away a little - better than yesturdays crys every hour or so haaha
> 
> 27 I don't get the fruit thing at all :shrug: certainly feel more bloated than the size of a kumquat!
> 
> Do you both have scans set for 12 weeks?

I have one booked for 13 weeks with the fertility specialist, but that's only because I was bawling at the last one (9 weeks) so she said I could come for another one if it would make me feel better haha. My regular Gyne/obs will do one at 18. I have the glucose test and bloodwork at 12 weeks.


----------



## Ylanda

Hi all,

I'm into week 9 today and am so pleased to finally be in the last third of the first tri, I really hope things start to improve soon. I'm just so sick of feeling sick! ;)

With my appetite being so greatly increased I'm just piling on the weight, so while I can't make out a bump yet most of my clothes are feeling tight anyway. Not impressed. 

My hubby is working away today until Wednesday and I hate it every time! It just never gets easier and feeling rotten doesn't help my coping skills.

:hugs: to you all, I hope you're all feeling alright. :)


----------



## No Doubt

Don't worry 27, you won't be any bigger than me cause my pants haven't been sipped for a few weeks, lol. This is just the first time that I've actually felt the firmness...maybe because I was feeling around to use the doppler.

I have the genetic testing and will most likely have an u/s then. Bit I have to reschedule as its supposed to be done within 11 weeks and seeing how baby was measuring bigger and the fact that they did the 28 day cycle I would 13 weeks and miss it completely.

Ylanda I hope you start to feel better hun. I started feeling better around end of 9 weeks beginning of 10. Every now and then it sneaks up on me again, but it's not an everyday or all day thing. Just maybe an hour at most and that's on a bad day.


----------



## pinkwaters

27 - Now I feel like I should've cried a little there haha - ah well - three weeks, only three weeks left :D 

Ylanda - Nausea will ease off soon dear, it started to fade for me during week 9! Don't worry about the weight, I know it can get pretty stressful! I try not to step on the scales (since it's in my office) I fail and do so every day haha - better lay off it and just go with the flow.


----------



## Eniala

Name: Kara
How long ttc: 2 months
Age: 25
Due date: June 10 2013
Current symptoms: sore bbs, slight nausea
First Scan Date: November 13

Current mood: hungry, tired


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats and welcome Kara!


----------



## pinkwaters

Congrats & Welcome Kara!! 
Yay same due date! 
Update us on your scan today!!


----------



## pinkwaters

10 weeks and I finally start to feel some energy - In Kuwait it has only just started to get cool and the whether is just lovely :hugs: Just wanna sip on a hot chocolate and walk outside - stuck in the office now but whatever :growlmad: 

So glad to get a break from nausea and fatigue even if it is just through the day, I'm grateful as! 

Hope all you ladies are doing great! - Will be shopping for some pants after work yay me :happydance:


----------



## Ylanda

My mood swings are not even funny anymore, last night I was ready to to crawl in a hole and stay there. Must have something to do with feeling hungry, though, cos I felt better once I had eaten. Bloody hormones!!!

I seem to be getting a grip of the nausea now, at least it has a pattern that it follows everyday and that I can now counteract because I can feel surges coming. It's all about the coping strategies, isn't it?! ;)

What has been getting me down today is sheer and utter exhaustion (never happy, I know) but my bloods have come back low on iron and I'll start taking tablets tonight, so hopefully that'll help. 

Sending :hugs: to all of you out there! :)


----------



## No Doubt

You just can't catch a break ylanda. Hopefully with the iron supplement you'll start to feel better.


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey Ylanda, I hope you're feeling better today! Once there's a pattern to sickness it should start to decrease in a week ( that's how it was for me ) 
Although it does poke it's head every now and then

I've had a terrible migraine last night and all through this morning :S :( - I woke up and my head was still banging! My sister says its very normal during pregnancy. I'm just not the type of person that gets headaches and migraines a lot. 
Most of my friends and family know that I'm pregnant by now


----------



## No Doubt

We announced our pregnancy yesterday. Hubbs was elated I know and so was his mom. She planned on calling everyone last night to tell them. I guess that takes care of that. It's out there now. Can't take it back, lol.


----------



## pinkwaters

LoL No Doubt, Hubs mum did that too and I ended up with phone calls from her side of the family all through the past 3 days congratulating me! I answered the same questions over and over again -.- lol 

Head still banging and I'm resisting Panadol - I just want to bang my head against the wall right now


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey Ladies! I thought I'd pop on, I'm at work so I can't upload a picture- It never works from my phone- But our appointment went good!!

Heartbeat was 168 

It was sooo crazy at 8 weeks you can see a little tiny head and arms and legs- We could see the ambilical cord an the little heart beating away It was amazing to see our little miracle I'll post a picture as soon as I can! 

Oh, and the Dr. said my Due date will be June 26th So I'll have to change my ticker back a few days!! 

I hope everyone maybe is starting to feel a little better?? I've been getting nausea real bad lately- the dr told me to take Vitamin B6- she said it helps most people so I thought i would share to the rest of you who feel that way!

Also- Congrats to all the newbies!! And welcome- Sorry I skipped ya in my last post!


----------



## MrsKibler

Here's our baby Lieve (Dutch nickname I had from my grandpa all my life Means- sweetheart or loved one- Pronounced Leevah)

https://s1169.beta.photobucket.com/us...54911695543096


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Congrats on the awesome scan, Kibler! Ylanda I hear that iron supplements can make a world of difference all around, I hope they help. 

We're in the process of announcing, haha, word is actually spreading slowly which is kind of funny. My wife has decided to get superstitious at the last moment, so although we're telling everyone, we're not doing an official post on Facebook etc until exactly 12 weeks which will be Monday. 

I've had a headache I can't shake, going on a few days. Been taking acetaminophen and the odd dimenhydrinate but it keeps coming back. It's worse when I stand up from sitting or lying down and the room spins a bit. Might get my blood pressure checked today, see if that's the culprit. It's been normal all along though so who knows. Work is crazy busy right now and my cosupervisor is on holidays starting next week, so unless I'm unconscious I really don't want to call in sick. I need to catch up.

How does maternity leave work for you all? (if you reply to this question can you remind me what country you live in too?)


----------



## 27yrsTTC

pinkwaters said:


> LoL No Doubt, Hubs mum did that too and I ended up with phone calls from her side of the family all through the past 3 days congratulating me! I answered the same questions over and over again -.- lol
> 
> Head still banging and I'm resisting Panadol - I just want to bang my head against the wall right now

Pink, Panadol is completely safe during pregnancy (as long as it's plain paracetamol or acetaminophen, not with caffeine or cold and flu stuff etc). Check with your doctor or pharmacist if you have any other issues like liver disease etc but otherwise it's the only painkiller recommended during pregnancy.


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for the scan kibler!

Sorry about the headache 27. Hope that wears off soon.

I live in the US and my job offers maternity leave at full pay for 6 weeks for natural birth 8 weeks for c section. I plan on taking more time under fmla at my own expense which I am saving for.


----------



## pinkwaters

Ohhh That's great with the scan Kibler!! Glad you had a good one! (picture wouldn't open)

Thank you 27, I ended up taking panadol, I couldn't bear it, it literally dragged over 3 days! :s normal pregnancy thing apparently. I'm so glad its gone now. How are you doing? We did the slow anouncement too, no fb post or anything, just randomly telling. 
I live in Kuwait and work in the private sector so for me its 1 month paid leave and 2 unpaid, I could nogociate for more if I want to but I'll see how that goes. Maybe start with part time when I'm back. 

Anymore scans coming up? I always get excited over scan updates haha
Hope you're all doing great


----------



## No Doubt

I have my genetic testing a week from Monday and they will do an u/s then. I will be 13 weeks, yay!

Nothing major going on here. I got the bedding in the mail yesterday and I love it! I posted pics in my journal if you want to see. Can't wait for the furniture to be delivered and then the room will be pulled together! I'm so excited about it all coming together! Then I can focus on child care and get all the little small things together over the next few months, then relax the last two. When I say it like that, it feels like this baby will be here in no time. Like I just don't have enough time for everything, lol. I know we got started early with it all, but I'm glad we did so I don't end feeling stressed trying to do it all. You noticed how I said I will have to do it all and I will be stressed...lol. I know we are in this together, but it seems like I always make it happen, lol.


----------



## pinkwaters

Oh that's great No Doubt! Getting everything organized ;) Will defo check pictures now! 
I still have no Idea what I'm doing, I'm the opposite, I depend on Hubby alot with getting things organized haha I guess this time the stress is all mine too 
I'm trying to make some space in my room for the crib and changing station, baby will be in our room for a while I think. 
I'm still very clueless, I think it will hit in on the 13 week scan! 

Yay can't wait, I'm a week after yours!


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey Ladies! 

Pink I'm glad your headache went away!!! yayy!
No Doubt- how exciting you have bedding already!! 

Hubby probably won't let us buy anything until I'm halfway through the pregnancy!!

I get 12 weeks FMLA- and only get paid for what vacation time and paid sick leave I have accrued (5.55CTO and 1.27 PSL hours every two weeks) So by that time I'll only have 6.5 weeks- I'll probably just spread what I have over those 12 weeks!
I live in USA


----------



## pinkwaters

Thank you MrsKibler!
My Hubby is the same, he thinks its too soon to buy anything at the moment so I'm holding back for now, just re arranging the room a little making space. 
I think I'll start when I know what the sex is, looking forward to that! 

11 weeks tomorrow *Wanna do a little dance in the office* haha I wonder if that'll be the case all through my pregnancy, over excited for each week that passes 
Super tired but managing to drag myself to work thankfully! 

Hoping for an energy spike soon!!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

hello!! Due 25th of June2013 :) Hows everyone feeling?? Is morning sickness subsiding or just me?hehe


----------



## Whatsername

Heyloooo ladies  first scan for us is tomorrow and I am so so nervous :-(

Hello Catch! I had awful morning sickness which does seem to be calming down, although I was worse today but think it's nerves as well as hormones!

Love to all xxx


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats catch! The morning sickness is gone for me.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Welcome Catch and congrats!

I never really had morning sickness, just gaggy at random moments. 

I live in Canada. I get 12 months at $485/week through the federal government (it's actually 65% of your pay to a maximum of $485). However, my wife gets 15 weeks topped up by her employer to 85% of her pay, so I'll go back early and she'll take the last 15 weeks (the 12 months can be split between both parents).

Still feeling really good, yesterday and today I was back to zombie exhausted. Can barely keep my eyes open. I think I may be feeling the start of round ligament pain, my belly feels like it's stretching.

12 weeks tomorrow!! Yay!!:happydance:


----------



## No Doubt

Eeekkkk 12 weeks today! A plum!

Congrats on your plum status too 27! What is round ligament pain?


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey Whatshername - Yaaay so exciting! Don't be nervous its great fun I hope you have a great scan! Looking forward to your picture and updates :happydance: :hugs: 

Welcome onboard Catchbabydust and Congrats!! My morning sickness is almost gone, light spikes here and there but I've lost appetite recently and just tired tired tired thankfully no headaches anymore! Glad your ms is gone! 

Congrats 27 and Nodoubt on the 12 week mark!! :wohoo: 
I had sharp stretching pains last night too but they only lasted a few seconds 

Anyone have good reads to reccomend? I want to start reading anything besides nutrition :growlmad:


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Best book ever, mostly comical, "Expect the Unexpected When You're Expecting!" By Eunice Glick etc. unbelievably funny. I found the real what to expect book kind of depressing, a lot of " this is everything that could potentially go wrong ever with your child." I'm paranoid enough, thank you.

SO excited to make the 12 week mark. And every week mark.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

No Doubt- round ligament pain is just a fancy way of saying ouch, my muscles in my belly are stretching out of proportion. They pinch a tug a little on me, but it's not really pain persay. It doesn't hurt enough that I'm worried about it at all, I can just tell the muscles are doing something weird.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

congrats to the ladies entering the 12 weeks mark...Just entered thankfuly entered the 9th week!! MS is back btw..couldnt sleep last night..almost vomited 3 times ...but today im better..next scan is 3 weeks from now..and i am anxiously waiting and praying...
27yrs- true about "expect what ur expecting" Im paranoid enough as well lol

been reading stuff from babyzone.com..and they have some really good stuff there..


----------



## pinkwaters

I only have Up the Duff - Caz Cooke (Aussie Book) 
Very funny it's like a personal diary of events and bits and pieces of info but I want more detail I believe 
I'll amazon search Expect the Unexpected When You're Expecting! Thanks for the recommendation!

No Major changes with me, just tired of being tired but pushing through, I sort of give myself a pat on the back for showing up for work every morning ;P


----------



## No Doubt

Lol. I hear you pink. I took a four hour nap on Saturday just so I could get to church Saturday night! But I made it. Then I had this brilliant idea to go out to eat afterward...I was tired as soon as we sat down, lol.


----------



## pinkwaters

No Doubt said:


> Lol. I hear you pink. I took a four hour nap on Saturday just so I could get to church Saturday night! But I made it. Then I had this brilliant idea to go out to eat afterward...I was tired as soon as we sat down, lol.

haha I get that too, It's like a random energy spike and you're all up for it, 2 seconds later you regret moving from the couch 

I actually got dressed to go out last night, I got to the car, imagined the streets would be crowded, and went back upstairs to sleep :sleep::laugh2:

I dozed off I forgot to skype hubby :shrug: I saw his msgs in the morning and felt really bad, we promised we'd do catch ups every night


----------



## pinkwaters

I don't know if it was a dream ( was in deep sleep last night ) or if it was real but I recall waking up and my heart beating way too fast that it freaked me out...But I went back to sleep

Weird - Maybe it's just all the extra blood the body is producing?


----------



## Ylanda

Hey all, sorry been away busy for a while. Good to read you're all pushing through the ups and downs of early pregnancy. :) I'm feeeling miles better, sickness is reducing and my appetite is returning to normal - thank goodness! Still tired though but I've started taking iron so fxed my energy comes back soon!


----------



## No Doubt

Ylanda I'm so happy that things are going better for you. I want everyone to enjoy this experience and I know it was a bit of a rough start for you. Glad you are settling in! I think the morning sickness can do a lot of people in to be honest, but you are past that it does get better. You kind of feel like you can handle whatever. My back had been hurting for the past 3 weeks, but I'd still take this over the morning sickness, lol.


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey Ylanda! 

Glad you're feeling better!! I hope you get a beautiful energy spike soon :hugs:
I'm sure we're all going to be feeling great closer and during second trimester :thumbup:

How are your diets now that MS is starting to lift? 

I've been eating apples, bananas and bell peppers everyday this week, but struggling with protein. This morning I had the worst breakfast, I stopped by starbucks and got myself a double chocolate muffin with a caramel frap :dohh: I couldn't even finish either, silly me. Forcing myself to have a small glass of cold milk everyday too


----------



## No Doubt

The diets ok, could use a little help in the veggie dept but I got some veggies to snack on work. Other than that it's ok.


----------



## Ylanda

My diet is ok I think. I eat a lot more fruit than veg, so as you guys I could do with a bit more on that front. But I try and be good and give little AJ (that's what we're calling the little one now, it's the first letters of our chosen boy's and girl's names) everything he/she needs. I'm also taking vitamins and iron, though, just to be double sure we both get what we need. 

We had sex for the first time since we've known that I'm preggo last night. We had a bit of trouble re positions, though. This might be tmi for some, apologies! We went for missionary as it's generally easiest to "get going" that way, especially as I wasn't very wet at all last night, and as it gives Paul the most control as to how deep he wants to go in. But, because my boobs have grown so much and because my nipples are so sensitive, he had to plank over me the entire time as I was in pain as soon as his chest even just brushed my nipples. So, what other positions work best for you ladies? I can't face being on top atm as I don't want to see my massive belly (not a bump yet, just the result of my food cravings over the past few weeks) and I think doggy style would also hurt my boobs as they would either swing back and forth or I would lay on them... Any advice much appreciated! :)


----------



## No Doubt

Ylanda I will lay on my back and hubbs will lay on his side and I drape my legs over hubbs thighs or in between his legs. You could also do both of you on your sides, kind of like doggy just laying on your sides. Hubbs can control both of those positions. Hubbs can't lay on me cause of Thumper anymore so missionary is out for us. Hope these help!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

sorry for this tmi question...I went out today (i wish i hadnt) but i went to a gathering early in the morning...then went home at about 2pm .. quoting my friend "I LOOKED TERRIBLY SICK"..i was tired (she doesnt know im pregnant) so i was nauseated all the time and had to suppress all the gags and attempts to vomit..anywho, got home had really bad "Gas cramps" for hours...i was constipated cause i couldnt go...however later..i had reallyyyy bad diarrhea ..? i've been having Constipation for 2 days then diarrhea? Im not sure if i ate something bad in the morning...but wouldnt it take like a whole day to even show? My stomach was hurting like when u get stomach bug..I know i'll sound stupid but im worried something is wrong?! Maybe the baby isnt getting enough nutrition?


----------



## No Doubt

Don't worry catch. And no tmi here. This is new for all of us.

Baby is fine. Even when you aren't eating enough tour baby will take from you and what you have stored so don't worry about that. As for the diarrhea, that happened to me a few weeks back. I was constipated and then bad gas pains and I thought it was just gas, but it wasn't. If you ate something and it was food poisoning or something you would be feeling way worse. Your body is still adjusting to the hormones and this very well could just be the case. My doc has told me when I've had episodes before I was pregnant that there are several different hormones in the stomach that will sometimes to a little haywire and out of nowhere you have a million different flew like symptoms, or just a few, and then as soon as your body stabilizes you feel better. All in a matter of minutes. So I think the fact that you haven't been feeling bad is a good thing and you just had an upset stomach your hormone adjustment. But your baby is fine so don't fret.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

thank u very much for ur answer :) .. Im just at my worst now waiting for my 12 weeks scan in 20 days so im kinda relating everything to the baby! ..Hopefully all will be fine


----------



## No Doubt

I completely understand. I'm the same way. That's one if the reasons I bought a Doppler. I know some people use it everyday, but I only use it if I feel weird or an odd pain. Once I hear Thumpers heart beat I'm good. I'm sure everything is fine with your baby!


----------



## Ylanda

CatchBabyDust, some more re-assurance from my end, my stomach is all over the place, I go from constipated to diarrhea in the space of a few hours, even though I try and eat sensible amounts of fibre. I keep telling myself that I would know if something was wrong with AJ - I'm just trying to trust my body to give the little one all it needs! 

:hugs: to you!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

My guts have been doing that off and on for weeks, Catch. I recently started getting the dreaded heartburn, too, which feels like the stabbing gas pains but in my chest! Oh baby, how I love you.
I have literally not wanted sex in 12 weeks. At all. Like, do not touch me, that feels awkward and is doing nothing. Poor wife. I'm starting to feel the old feelings coming back though, so I have high hopes for the second trimester!! I feel like a terrible spouse. It's kind of an amusing role reversal for us though, it was usually me who was begging for date night before lol.
Doc appt tomorrow with OB for bloodwork and glucose??? It's really early for a glucose test which is kind of making me nervous because I wonder why she's screening me early..??
Feeling good otherwise. And it's nice that everyone knows now!


----------



## No Doubt

27, no worry on the glucose. I had one at 8 weeks. She said they do one then, them do another one one around four or five months, then again after birth.


----------



## Ylanda

Hey, are you ladies all based in the US? You seem to have so much more contact with your health profs than I do... :S 

I'm currently debating whether or not to have the flu jab next week. I'm not a fan of vaccines at the best of times, I would never even consider the flu vax if it was just for myself. I've never had one and as I've reacted badly to other vaccinations before I'm really unsure if I should risk it. Also, I eat healthily, I am active, I look after my health generally, I don't (regularly) use public transport, I only share the office with one other person - so how likely is it, really, that this year (of all years) I'm going to catch the flu?! I've had colds in the past few years but never the flue! Had a big long chat on the phone to my mum about it and she said "Welcome to being a mummy, you're going to have to get used to making decisions that aren't just about you but also about your baby" - wow, that kinda hit home with me...

Oh, and something else, a question to my fellow UK based ladies: When ( if at all) do you get a chance here to listen to your babies heart beat?

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I'm in the US and I'm not getting a flu shot. Stuff like that has always freaked me out. They recommend it, but I said no.


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey ladies, 

How are you all doing? 
I've just had the worst weekend :( I left work on Thursday because I was suddenly light headed and I wasn't going to risk driving back feeling worse than this, I went back home and my parents took me to the hospital for a check up, BP was too low, I spent friday and saturday resting and I'm back to work today.
Still feeling horrible but my boss just walked in and said that this is unacceptable and that they have to find a solution :s said I was taking too many days off and that maybe they should recruit someone and have me here part time! 
I don't know what to say about that ... ;/ I told her that I wouldnt be taking off if I wasn't really tired and she knows about the whole IVF thing I was honest from day 1 

This is my 3rd job since I started work in 2009, I don't want to go through the hassle of finding another job not now when I'm pregnant, and I need the income. 

Urgh I just feel horrible I wish DH was here -.- :cry:

Sorry for the rant I just feel like crying and leaving work but I have too many patients to move.


----------



## No Doubt

Wow pink. Are you taking off because you are tired or because there is a health issue? Either way they wrong for that and to be honest it sounds like pregnancy discrimination to me.

If it's because you are tired, maybe you could try to reorganize your sleep schedule somehow. I just gave in and slept whenever my body wanted me to, even if it was 5pm until 5am the next morning. It does get better though hun. You are about to be in second tri and everything should be getting better for you. If it's a health issue, maybe a note from your doctor could help. Do you think there is something going on that's making you really tired? Maybe you should have a look over just to make sure.


----------



## pinkwaters

No Doubt said:


> Wow pink. Are you taking off because you are tired or because there is a health issue? Either way they wrong for that and to be honest it sounds like pregnancy discrimination to me.
> 
> If it's because you are tired, maybe you could try to reorganize your sleep schedule somehow. I just gave in and slept whenever my body wanted me to, even if it was 5pm until 5am the next morning. It does get better though hun. You are about to be in second tri and everything should be getting better for you. If it's a health issue, maybe a note from your doctor could help. Do you think there is something going on that's making you really tired? Maybe you should have a look over just to make sure.

I suddenly get light headed and feel like fainting, I will be checking my Iron and Vitamin D levels when my bank card gets renewed, hopefully by tomorow ...
I work at a clinic and they know that before pregnancy I'm rarely ever off, I explained to my boss that 1st trimester is almost over and that things should be settling down plus I will be getting some blood work done and she just says well what if it doesn't we can't handle all the days off. :nope: 

I feel like quitting, I just called DH and he said try to explain everything to her but all she cares about at the moment is the patients I missed urgh I just feel lost. 

MS is gone but I'm so light headed I don't feel like eating much, I'm still in the office but really tired, I just wish she appreciated that. I get one day off and I've always showed up, pregnancy got the best of me but I expected her to be more understanding


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Thanks ladies for ur replies and feedback..i just cant wait to enter the second trimester oh how lovely that would be!:thumbup:

Pink- so sorry to hear about ur job problems! It's not fair...good luck with that..really praying u find a good solution..

27- I havent had sex in ages lol i feel so bad..like i dont even have the energy to "do other stuff" ...I feel disconnected from hubby :( but i really really cant have sex because first, part of me is too scared to risk it eventhough dr. never said anything about intercourse... second, i have no energy at all...im actually a little averted by sex now..hope this all changes in the second trimester..so all im saying ur not alone! :) I must be worse :haha:


----------



## No Doubt

pink do you nibble throughout the day? I just started getting dizzy spells and hunger around the same time of day and my mw said its because in the morning I have all of my energy stored up then by late morning I've used it all so ill feel dizzy cause my bp drops and hungry cause all of energy is gone. She told me to keep nibbling throughout the day on more filling foods to keep that at bay. Maybe you could try that. Are you taking a prenatal? Where are you located? They wouldn't dare do that at my job cause pregnancy discrimination is a real thing here in the US and my job is way too afraid of a lawsuit. There were people saying things about me never being at my desk during first tri...they didn't know I was pregnant and it wasn't any of their business anyway...but my boss knew and I didn't have any problems. But I had to pee a lot, was nauseous a lot and had a lot of doctor spots in the beginning. My management was cool about it. It wad everyone else that was whispering. Things will work out for you hun. Hopefully there are some answers coming soon.

Catch I was kind of afraid at first when I was around 4-7 weeks cause my mucus plug hadn't formed yet and I was worried about the sperm getting in and it being a problem, but I still had sex a couple times then. I don't have the energy to like I used to, but I have noticed a slight increase in my sex drive lately and even had sex twice last week...thats a record for me right now, lol. It will get better I'm sure. I remember at one point I feeling frisky so I grabbed hubbys member and then I had no energy so I just held onto it, lol. He was just waiting but I ended up just going to bed, lol.


----------



## pinkwaters

I usually nibble throught the day but for the past 3 days I haven't been able to :s
I live in Kuwait (middle east) and the private sector here pretty much does what ever they want! My salary is good but I'm starting to think its not worth it anymore. 
I'm taking prenatals at the moment but some days where I feel sick I'd skip them. 
I felt so good last week this is just a sudden low for me ;( 
I feel so grumpy, I just forced myself on some pasta for lunch to avoid getting sick and I honestly feel like throwing up already. I don't understand my body anymore.

2 hours left and I can go home and lay down again, running out of Tv shows to watch while I do nothing. I'm just so irritated from my boss and that'll make showing up for work a million times harder 

Thank you for listening and understanding though :hugs: 
I hope it lifts off soon, I honestly think it could be iron


----------



## No Doubt

I know hun. Morning sickness crept back in again this week for me. Same time of day just like before. Hoping it goes away soon...for good. So I get it. Maybe this will just be a short stretch for you and then back to your feeling good pregnant self.


----------



## pinkwaters

Thank you for listening ladies and thank you no doubt for the advice :hugs:


Thankfully I am feeling better this morning and got my self in bed as soon as I got back from work last night. Forced myself on some breakfast and some cold milk which was good, have my fruits and yogurt with me to snack on. 

I can't believe I'm 12 weeks today! My appointment felt so far away and now its 10 days away *YIKES* 

Last night hubby gave me some good news too, he has a 2 week break for christmas and new years so he will be heading back here :hugs: I'll be around week 16-17 while he's here so I'm praying he gets to come with me to the gender scan :happydance:


----------



## Ylanda

So glad you're feeling better! :)

Nothing new to report from my end, I have started knitting a baby blanket, and we went looking at prams over the weekend. I have decided against getting the flu jab, I'll just look after myself and make sure I don't expose myself to any viruses. 

Hope you're all well! x


----------



## No Doubt

Yay pink! So happy for you!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

pinkwaters said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> How are you all doing?
> I've just had the worst weekend :( I left work on Thursday because I was suddenly light headed and I wasn't going to risk driving back feeling worse than this, I went back home and my parents took me to the hospital for a check up, BP was too low, I spent friday and saturday resting and I'm back to work today.
> Still feeling horrible but my boss just walked in and said that this is unacceptable and that they have to find a solution :s said I was taking too many days off and that maybe they should recruit someone and have me here part time!
> I don't know what to say about that ... ;/ I told her that I wouldnt be taking off if I wasn't really tired and she knows about the whole IVF thing I was honest from day 1
> 
> This is my 3rd job since I started work in 2009, I don't want to go through the hassle of finding another job not now when I'm pregnant, and I need the income.
> 
> Urgh I just feel horrible I wish DH was here -.- :cry:
> 
> Sorry for the rant I just feel like crying and leaving work but I have too many patients to move.

I have to agree, I don't think they're allowed to do that?? They can't push you out of your job for being sick?

I work in pharmacy, so I know I'm biased, but I got my flu shot and I really do think they're important. Please take care of yourselves and learn the influenza symptoms so if you do get sick you get treated quickly- influenza a and b can be extremely dangerous to the baby. Preventative medicine is so much easier to deal with.


----------



## pinkwaters

Thanks Ladies !! 

Hey 27, 

I spoke to my boss this morning, she just wants the clinic to make money that's all she cares about so she goes what do we do when you're on leave who will fill out for you etc etc 

I actually asked her if she wants me to leave because I was uncomfortable with the way she was talking and she explains that she understands what I'm going through but needs a solution :shrug: what solution? lol I just sat there 
She said she needs me around and this is exactly why people don't employ pregnant women because they are tired a lot of the time and moody ha! 

I was straight - I said look I'm pregnant and you knew that from day 1, I am showing up as much as I can and can only hope this gets better, if you don't value my work let me off - so she said that's not what she meant and asked me to find a part timer to fill out for me when I'm on leave. 

I can't be bothered with her anymore, I won't let her get in the way of my excitement over this - she was bragging about how her pregnancies never caused any fatigue or morning sickness - GOOD FOR YOU :dohh: 

12 weeks yay! haha


----------



## pinkwaters

I'm not taking the flu jab either


----------



## No Doubt

Pink what a witch. I hate people like that, that want to rub stuff in your face. Woopty freaking doo...you never got sick during pregnancy. Big deal... Idiot.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Girls, i'm craving tuna salad sandwich sooo so so bad! I know tuna is not a good choice at this stage right? ...when will i be able to have some?? Do u think it'll be ok in the second trimester..!

Morning sickness today is nothing compared to the previous weeks...i'm 10 weeks sharp 2mrw..do u think i'm the kind of person that morning sickness ends for at 10 weeks?? It started at 6 weeks for me..so i think 4 weeks is enough


----------



## No Doubt

Aww catch. I'm craving tuna too. But my understanding was not at all during pregnancy. Maybe try a seafood salad or using another fish that's ok during pregnancy.

AFM I had the testing today. They said everything looks good testing wise. I will post pics later. She was so active in there. She started off on her belly then after I went pee she rolled on her side and gave us a butt shot, lol. Then when lady kind of gave a harder jab with the probe she literally leaped off the side onto her back, kind of like how you see swimmers do for the side of a pool. When the lady kept trying to get her to move she kept kicking and punching back, lol. We to see her suck her thumb, open and close her mouth like a fish, lol, and she stuck her tongue out, lol. It was so cute. Her little toes and fingers...my perfect little Thumper!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Soo adorable no doubt!! Congrats that everything turned out fine :D and yes share pix its always cute!! :D

It must be tuna cause its the only sea food i like ATM :( o h well guess its a hopeless case..i'll ask my dr at my 12 week visit in 20 days!! Feels like its been 20 days for a while! No, i'm pretty sure it hasnt moved closer -_-


----------



## pinkwaters

Ohhhh No Doubt that's soo adorable !!!!! Yes do post some pics! So exciting! 
I plan on ignoring her now on, I think I'll find a new job after delivery though 

Catch, I'm craving tuna too, I let myself have a tiny amount spread over greens (like a spoon) 
I know tuna is a no no but one spoon won't harm, my sister and mother had the same craving and they said the doctor told them both it was ok to have some once. 

My other craving is pineapple!!! Can I have some now that I'm 12 weeks?

Looking forward to some piccies !!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Mmm, the problem is one spoon for me wouldnt be enough hahaha..i literally wana fill up a sandwich that when i bite it , the tuna makes a mess :... 

Ask about the pineapple..maybe its ok in the 2nd trimester?


----------



## pinkwaters

haha catch! Now I want more tuna here ;D 
Every forbidden is wanted I guess 
I'll ask about it on my next appt in 9 days (obviously counting ;p)


----------



## No Doubt

What's wrong with pineapple?


----------



## Ylanda

Hey you tuna cravers, here's what I've found out on the topic on the official NHS (National Health Service here in the UK) pregnancy website:

Some types of fish

Don't eat shark, marlin and swordfish, and limit the amount of tuna you eat to:
no more than two tuna steaks a week (about 140g cooked or 170g raw each), or 
four medium-sized cans of tuna a week (about 140g when drained)
These types of fish contain high levels of mercury that can damage your baby's developing nervous system. Don't eat more than two portions of oily fish a week. Oily fish includes fresh tuna (but not canned tuna), salmon, mackerel, sardines and trout.

Here's the link to the page if you want to see for yourselves: https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/foods-to-avoid-pregnant.aspx#types

So while there's no way of knowing which recommendation is right, I guess if the UK guidance allows up to four cans a week, one sandwich can't be too bad! Enjoy! ;)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

No doubt- heres a scary link https://www.boldsky.com/pregnancy-p...-benefits-avoid-pregnancy-300311-aid0104.html


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Ylanda said:


> Hey you tuna cravers, here's what I've found out on the topic on the official NHS (National Health Service here in the UK) pregnancy website:
> 
> Some types of fish
> 
> Don't eat shark, marlin and swordfish, and limit the amount of tuna you eat to:
> no more than two tuna steaks a week (about 140g cooked or 170g raw each), or
> four medium-sized cans of tuna a week (about 140g when drained)
> These types of fish contain high levels of mercury that can damage your baby's developing nervous system. Don't eat more than two portions of oily fish a week. Oily fish includes fresh tuna (but not canned tuna), salmon, mackerel, sardines and trout.
> 
> Here's the link to the page if you want to see for yourselves: https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/foods-to-avoid-pregnant.aspx#types
> 
> So while there's no way of knowing which recommendation is right, I guess if the UK guidance allows up to four cans a week, one sandwich can't be too bad! Enjoy! ;)

interesting!!! But why am i still too scared about it? What if let myself go at it:haha: ...thanks for the link!! Im sure i will end up having just one sandwich eventuaally :hugs:


----------



## Ylanda

I haven't found any official guidance against pineapple. My take on all of this is that if you're craving it satisfy the craving (within reason!) - after all, why would your pregnant body be craving something that's bad for you or the baby?! 

I had a cheeky bit of cookie dough with raw egg in it the other week and caught myself licking the spoon after stirring the port into the mince meat for the mince pies - both times I panicked for a second but I figured that I won't be able to wrap the baby in cotton wool forever and protect it from every bad thing that could possibly happen. After all, I'm not just a mum-to-be now, I'm still me, still a young woman (well, ish) and I'm convinced that I will be much more use to my baby (now and after birth) if I'm happy. There's women out there who smoke and drink during pregnancy or are pregnant without even knowing and many of them give birth to perfectly healthy babies - so I'm trying really hard not to over-obsess over all the no-nos. I know this isn't everybody's take on the topic but it's where I stand and it seems to be working so far.


----------



## pinkwaters

Thanks for the info Ylanda!!! 
I'm certainly going to be adding tuna to my diet ;D 

Like you said, most cravings will pass by safely 

My mother had the worst craving on one of my sisters - she craved coal!! So she nibbled on a tiny piece for three days :dohh: haha everything turned out fine though - so I'm calling tuna safe 

Perhaps a nibble on pineapple every now and then - scary link Catch!


----------



## Ylanda

All the tuna talk made me crave some, too - so I'm currently enjoying a jacket potato with tuna, sweetcorn, and cheese - nomnomnom! :D

OMG, coal is the weirdest craving I've ever heard of! Apparently, some of the foods you really crave during pregnancy can become some of your child's favourite foods later in life - certainly worked for my MIL and SIL - MIL used to crave tomatoes during pregnancy and now at 21 SIL literally can't live without them, it's quite weird...


----------



## pinkwaters

Haha that's pretty weird - I'd be worried if I saw my sister nibbling on some coal!!

It's a very rare thing called PICA - where pregnant women crave unedible things, my cousins wife craved sand :s she actually tried to eat some, goes by the beach with him to sneak some, but he was always there to make sure no sand infected his baby haha 

Oh Yum - I think I'll be having plain tuna with lemon a sprinkle of olive oil and chilli on crackers today - dieing here


----------



## pinkwaters

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/unusualcravingspica.html

Here's an article explaining it - both sand and coal are there - weird pregnancy 

The most common substances craved during pregnancy are dirt, clay, and Pica is when a pregnant women has unusual cravings for dangersous things to eat. laundry starch. Other pica cravings include: burnt matches, stones, charcoal, mothballs, ice, cornstarch, toothpaste, soap, sand, plaster, coffee grounds, baking soda, and cigarette ashes


----------



## Ylanda

Wow, how weird is that! I think we can consider ourselves lucky craving pineapple and tuna rather than washing soda and cigarette ashes! Irgh, that must be awful!


----------



## No Doubt

Omg...coal!!! How weird is that!?!? Glad my cravings are still in the food category, lol.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

loool at the weird cravings!!! I remember my mom told me she craved coins and metal with my brother!! It was weird haha..she craved it so much that her only way to satisfy the crave was by drinking water using a spoon..or a metal cup..i thought that was smart...she said it was good enough...I am so glad i'm craving normal stuff! haha

Ylanda- totally agree with what ur saying...i know a woman who craved smoking..and just had one cigarette ...I would've not done that only because im the kind of person who if something actually happened to the baby..i would blame myself forever..even if it wasnt my fault..i would keep thinking..if only i didnt do that or if only i did this..all that self blame stuff...thats y i dont have the guts to actually ignore some of no-nos ..wish i was brave enough though!..


----------



## No Doubt

Here you go! The first one is of her sucking her thumb. The second is of her sticking her tongue out, and the third is all of my little Thumper!


----------



## pinkwaters

No Doubt 

Your little thumper is soooo very cute! I love that tongue out scan!! haha it's all too amazing isn't it? :hugs:
Glad everything's going great!! 

And yes, thank god for the tuna cravings now haha - tuna last night was a bliss by the way, so were the mini vine leaves I had at a gathering I went to, the lemony sting aaaah yum :winkwink: 

8 more days to my scan :happydance: as slow as time is, it feels like yesturdaay my scan was a month away - very contradicting :dohh:


----------



## Ylanda

Aw, those scan pictures are amazing! Can I just ask how you know the gender already??

My scan is a week on Monday. So excited! Have been having weird thoughts though worrying about them not finding a baby in there - what if I'm not pregnant?!?! I know it's daft, it's just a silly thought at the back of my mind...


----------



## No Doubt

Thank you ladies! Ylanda I don't know the gender but I think she's a girl and I don't like calling babies it so I say she.


----------



## No Doubt

Oh and I thought the same way, that I would go in for u/s and just see this big empty space, lol. Stupid I know, but we do have fears and worries. Don't fret, your bean is in there!


----------



## Ylanda

Aw, I see! :) that's sweet! :)

Haha, glad it's not just me who's worrying about silly things! :) :hugs:


----------



## pinkwaters

I always tell people I'm pregnant after a scan, so whoever I didn't tell after my 9 week scan I will tell after my 13 week scan, it kind of re assures me that baby is there ;D 

I guess we all worry, I've been having weird tiny pain like pinches near my belly button today, could be uterus stretching still. I doubt that's the baby its way too early to feel anything


----------



## CatchBabyDust

no doubt..the scans are just sooo adorable <3 its so amazing how clear the tongue one is!!..I would love to see something like that on my next scan...It'll be on december 12th!! so thats 12/12/12 and ill be 12 weeks loool! interesting..


----------



## No Doubt

Pink its probably round ligament pain...just things stretching.

Catch maybe that'll be good luck for you!


----------



## Ylanda

How many scans do you ladies get throughout the pregnancy?


----------



## No Doubt

I haven't gotten a set number so I guess whatever they think is necessary.


----------



## Ylanda

In the UK you get 2, one at 12 and one at 20wks. Additional scans are only available if you have private health insurance (which is pretty much a luxury here) or of you're high risk...


----------



## pinkwaters

In Kuwait I go to a private hospital so I pay for most of the scans because I was high risk - already had 2 done and third one next Thursday - I think after that it's once a month in 2nd tri then every 3 weeks in 3rd 

That's what I heard 

Catch amazing date coincidence ;D December is around the corner YaY! 
I feel like I have a tiny bump already, it looks like extra belly fat when I sit but hey when I stand its a bump ;p


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Thanks pink!! haha its weird!... oooo :D Ur scan is soo close!! Good luck and share a scan picture :D


----------



## pinkwaters

Yes! So excited! I definetly will!! 

So question - the baby by 12 weeks, just under belly button? Sorry maybe stupid question but I can't feel the uterus like some poeple can. Have no idea where he/she really is right now ;D


----------



## CatchBabyDust

i dont know how to do that way either..but i remember from the times where the dr placed the u/s doppler lol..dont know if its right..but mine is on the left but im sure after it grew it went up a bit or something?


----------



## Ylanda

Good morning! :)

I'm having a pretty good one so far, am working from home today to stayed in bed until 8:50am, put on my dressing gown and am just slowly getting going now. I worked late yesterday so today is a skive day! ;) 

I had a sip of water and half a bread stick in bed (as I've been doing for the past few weeks) but today I actually managed to do the dishes and potter around a bit before I needed my proper breakfast. I could feel in my tummy that I was getting hungry but I didn't feel sick! This is definitely progress in the right direction, whoop whoop!

Oh dear, better get some work done now. :)


----------



## pinkwaters

That's great Ylanda, glad that you're feeling better!!! 
Hopefully everyone here will get a nice energy spike closer to 2nd trimester ;D I managed to have a nice lunch at work today - a nice vegetarian sub with some lemonade and just had my fruit cup. I hope things stay that way [-o&lt;

Catch, I've only had 2 transvaginal so no Idea what side baby is, but it does feel like the bloat is rising up! I find it confusing! I'll sure find out in a week at the appointment though :thumbup:


----------



## Ylanda

Hello ladies! 

Here's a question for you - possibly tmi, sorry!

Ever since my last period was due in October and I was in that anxious TWW before I got my BFP I have had quite a lot of CM. I remember it started back then because everytime my panties felt wet I ran to the loo to check if AF had arrived. I was just wondering if that's normal, if you guys have/had it too, and if it goes away. It's the sort of creamy sticky type, similar to what I used to get before EWCM. Related to this, my smell has gotten a lot stronger, both down below, the CM and my pee smell a lot more than what I'm used to. It's not necessarily an unpleasant smell, it's just way way stronger. I'm inclined to attribute everything weird my body does these days to the pregnancy but I thought I'd check with you ladies what you think.

Sorry for the over-share and thanks for any advice/experiences. :flower:


----------



## No Doubt

Maybe try drinking more water for the smell. You could just be dehydrated. My hubbs urine is stronger when he doesn't drinks enough water. I've always had loads of creamy cm after af so that's not unusual for me. But it is considered to be a sign of pregnancy for some. I'm sure it's all normal. As long as there is no pain or no odor that you think is weird or gross I think it's ok. How that I'm preggo I sometimes get globs of creamy cm, but they say that can be attributed to the placenta taking over the production of hormones. They say happens around when you're moving into 2nd tri and that's when it started for me...the globs I mean.

You could also ask about vaginosis as preggo women are more prone to that.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

I had the white creamy sticky cm before i found out i was pregnant..and also still happening...its pretty normal i guess...i heard u'll have that through out pregnancy along with the wet feeling...I try to take a shower twice a day...or once whole body ..and then at night waist down..because it did smell at first..not something yucky but something strong that actually made me gag.. as for the urine mine also smells..dr made me do a urine analysis and thats when they found lots of crystals..she said i wasnt drinking enough water..she gave me just some "urisoda" for three days and she said that i have to drink 2.7 liters of water..it did work and my urine didnt smell as strong anymore...but now..for the past few days i've been bad and havent been drinking enough so the strong smell is back..i guess as No doubt said just stay very well hydrated ...and everything ur asking is normal and not tmi at all ;)


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey Ylanda, 

I still get that every few days and when I asked everyone said it was very normal, it was less 2 weeks ago, yesturday almost felt like I was ovulating. Maybe it's a first trimester thing?


----------



## pinkwaters

How are you ladies doing today? 

I'm working on a weekend :cry: haha it's actually not too bad, I find that when I'm home all day I eat less :shrug: and then get dizzy and nautious but when I'm moving I make sure I get energy snacks all through the day 

No more coffee for me though, I was having some sparingly like 2-3 times a week but I'm starting to find it acidic on my stomach :dohh: Tea will do for now 

My parents finally moved on Thursday and I'm all settled in with them until DH is back :winkwink: 

Any scans this week - 27 you've been missing how's everything going?


----------



## No Doubt

Ylanda o was also going to say maybe try wearing a panty liner. I wear everyday just in case. I don't like that wet feeling and they help to mask the odor.

27 where are you? You better not be vacationing without us again, lol.

No scans for me this week. Probably won't have another until the gender scan then after that who knows if anymore. I'm still not finding out , but hubby is. Nothing else new going on with me. Oh, I did finally break down and go buy some maternity clothes last night so maybe now I can be comfy and Thumper can stop being mad cause I'm squeezing her with the band and my pants, lol.


----------



## pinkwaters

Haha glad you got your hands on some comfortable clothes - I think will definetly help second trimester around the corner! 

Hmmm maybe 27 is vacationing again - I can't say I'd be jealous - working on a Saturday and all 

In Kuwait they have a scan each month after the gender scan I think, meh, I guess I'll find out pretty soon :D


----------



## sistersister

Hey everyone.
Im almost 4months pregnant & didnt get a bfp til week 10!
I had breakthrough bleeding first 3 months. (More spotting really)I cant tell you how scary that is!
As i couldt get a bfp on drs urine tests i went to a midwife.
She used a doppler & found two fetal heartbeats!
Cant believe it!This is my 5th pregnancy.
I still cant get another bfp. Midwife says its the hook effect!?

Babies due may 2013
Lots of love!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats sister! What a time that must have been, but glad everything worked out with you and the babies!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

no scans for me this week!! However, next week will be my 12th week scan!! Next wednesday! I'm so nervous now that its closer..!!! I'm really panicking ..i want to see everything is ok!!..Been feeling some pressure on my lower abdomen..its one-sided..and for few seconds ..is that normal? ..Morning sickness subsiding everyday..i only gagged twice today lol..i swear there was never a day that passed in the past few weeks where i dont gag at least 50 times..and vomit once..

I dont know what to do been so dehydrated lately..i cant drink water :( it leaves a weird taste after!! :/


----------



## No Doubt

The pressure is normal. Try the flavor packets for your water.


----------



## pinkwaters

Welcome onboard sister!! So happy for you and glad everything is fine now!! 

Catch I get the same pressure it can get scary when you think about it buf I keep telling myself its all normal

Try adding a lot of ice and mint leaves and squeeze some lemon in your water 
Or make some ice tea at home? 

I kind of rescheduled my appointment to Tuesday morning - I didn't tell DH he'd say why are you in such a rush chill ;p I'm 13 weeks tomorrow why wait until thursday ;p I hope everything is great!!! 
It's like I wait 3 weeks and then can't handle the last 4 days ;D


----------



## laceyinthesky

Hey all! I'm a little late joining in, but better late than never, right? 

Name: Lacey
How long ttc: NTNP
Age: 27 (28 when little one is due)
Due date: June 11th
Current symptoms: Very fatigued, a little nauseous but the nausea has gotten better over the past week. (I've been throwing up multiple times a day for the past 6 weeks. NOT FUN!!!)
First Scan Date: Had an US at 5w5d

Current mood: Sleepy


----------



## CatchBabyDust

thank u ladies i will try...today i added a little rabeina..but i dont know if that would consider enough..i have to drink alot of water since i have crystals


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Welcome LACEY! :D


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats lacey!


----------



## pinkwaters

Welcome & COngrats Lacey! 
We have the same due date haha 
When is your next scan scheduled?
Glad nausea is lifting, I think most of us here are starting to do much better now 
*THANK GOD*

13 weeks today ^HYPERDANCE*


----------



## Ylanda

My nausea is also subsiding - thank goodness! It's just the fatigue that's getting me down now, I'm soooo tired, I could sleep all the time. I'm already taking iron and am nearing the end of the 1st tri so fingers crossed I get my energy back soon!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Morning ladies! Yay pink for 13 weeks!

I'm 14 weeks today and its my first day of maternity wear! I'll post a pic later.

Ylanda I definitely think you will start to feel better. I noticed in finally getting some of my energy back so I've been out a little bit more than usual and I've been staying up later some nights. If I'm up too late I start to get a headache, but other than that I'm feeling better. My doc said the fatigue can last through 15 weeks so you're getting close hun...hang in there.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

glad most of us feel better..! i see everyone is getting ready for second trimester..most of u are already second trimester..wohoo...but please dont leave me behind..stay here till we all move out together lol

AFM- nausea definitely subsided until last night i got sick..and vomited which proved that my morning sickness is still there...but im having more good days..like today i feel 0 nausea! Dont know what tickers if off in the evenings and night!..

My back and stomach (just above my lower abdomen) are very sore today ..i didnt do anything different..and im pretty sure its not the way i slept..because it was sudden.. Anyone else feels soreeeeee?! :S


----------



## pinkwaters

Ylanda I was the same at 11 weeks, it does slowly get better, I was out last night and the night before and managed to get to work no issues, granted I still love to lay down but getting much better!! 

Thank you No Doubt!! Yay for your 14 weeks too!! I will post a scan pic tomorrow morning super excited!! I wonder if I'll get any gender hints (praying for it) 
No Patience at all ahhaha

Catch don't you worry, we're here till the end ;D We'll soon all be in second trimester! yay! I don't feel sore but certainly feel random pinches left, center and right, I just assume stretching pains. I find as my nausea was getting better it was mainly at night that I had no clue what to even eat, so I'd take it as a good sign that its finally going away ;) 

I managed to have a nice steak at last nights barbeque with corn and oven baked potato which was great!!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

haha girls is Kate middleton our new bump buddy or what? :D


----------



## pinkwaters

LOL Catch, I was wondering if she's due around the same time! 
Perhaps she is ;P


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey Guys!! 
I went to my 13 week scan (doctor insists its 12 weeks and 6 days :D) I say that's 13! 
Anyway, all was great and so overwhelming to see baby moving and hear the heartbeat :hugs:
Obviously prepared for the worst each time :dohh: Thankfully all is great, baby measuring on time 

Picture isn't the clearest but it was pretty clear on the monitor, moving it's hand :hugs:

How are you all doing?
 



Attached Files:







20121204_105017.jpg
File size: 104.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## No Doubt

Aww so cute! Is that an ear? They almost look upright in there, lol.


----------



## pinkwaters

Thankyou Nodoubt :hugs:

haha yes I'm pretty sure that's his/her ear 

Any gender guesses?


----------



## No Doubt

boy!


----------



## pinkwaters

^ That's how I feel, I was bumbed when he didn't make a 50% guess ;p 
I don't mind either but very anxious to find out ;D


----------



## CatchBabyDust

aww so cute! Glad everything is ok! My scan is next weeek and as u said preparing for the worst and im also hoping for the bestttttt...

I think its a boy as well!! Just started to learn this nub theory


----------



## laceyinthesky

pinkwaters said:


> Welcome & COngrats Lacey!
> We have the same due date haha
> When is your next scan scheduled?
> Glad nausea is lifting, I think most of us here are starting to do much better now
> *THANK GOD*
> 
> 13 weeks today ^HYPERDANCE*

Thank you. :) I'm making my next dr. appointment today then I'll know when my next scan is. I'm so excited can't wait to see my baby again!


----------



## laceyinthesky

How is everyone feeling so far today? 

I'm feeling really nauseous and I just know I'm going to throw up. :( Really hope this morning sickness goes away for good soon!


----------



## Ylanda

Hey ladies,

I'm having a rough day today, had to take it off work as I threw up in the morning and really didn't feel well at all. Luckily my line manager is super understanding and even said that I shouldn't rush coming back, so I'll assess how I feel tomorrow. 

Just chilling on the couch has helped, I think, even though I've had a few nauseous episodes all day. :( 

Hope everyone else is feeling better! :)

x


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry you guys aren't doing so well with the ms. I know how that can suck, especially when it's all day. Just try eating something maybe some ginger ale to calm your stomach.


----------



## pinkwaters

Hope you girls are feeling better today? It does get tricky as it fades! Rest and Relax!!! 

So far everyone's in on a boy, DH started thinking boy names, I'm still holding on names until I know for sure ;D I'm such a scan addict I want to see baby again haha


----------



## laceyinthesky

I'm feeling a little bit better today, but so far I haven't done much and I'm still laying in bed lol. Got work later today though. :(

Everyone also thinks I'm having a boy since I've been so sick. My mother-in-law-to-be is already buying baby stuff for boys!! She's going to be so disappointed if I'm having a girl!


----------



## pinkwaters

Hope work was okay? 

My mother is the opposite, she thinks I'm having a boy because I had terrible MS for 2 weeks whereas she thinks with girls it drags on the whole 3 months ;s there is no consistency to what people believe haha 

My mother and mother in law both can't wait to start buying, as it's my first I would love to get to choose most of the stuff though ;D nevertheless won't reject thier offers ;) haha 

I'm taking a half day today, thought I might go get my nails done or shop a little, I earned it for showing up on time the whole week ;P 
I do have an energy spike but I tire easy, my sister says with her pregnancy she was cleaning the whole house no trouble (she had a girl) don't know if that has anything to do with it but I certainly can't do that much!!

How's everyone doing?


----------



## No Doubt

Yeah that's not happening over here either. I have to break my cleaning down. Do a little each day. I've tried the preggo yoga and don't like it so I'm gonna try my regular workouts but just at a very low level of energy and only 3 days a week. I like sitting on the ball though, it helps my back.


----------



## pinkwaters

I'm trying out the yoga at a different place on tuesday - supposed to be really good! 
Sleeping is already a little tricky especially that I already move alot when I try to sleep - shifting sides is like a process - god help us in third tri ;D


----------



## No Doubt

Yeah it really is. I don't move as much in the winter as I do in the summer, bit now when o wake its a task cause I can't just roll on belly. I have stick my butt in the air or just roll over on my back. Hubbs thinks it's so funny. I think punching him in the face would be funny.


----------



## Ylanda

I woke up in pain the other night cos I was squashing my boobs lying on my front! Bump is still small enough to cope but I do already feel myself being less, let's say, agile... ;)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

lol about ur sleeping positions...Ive slept for ever on my side..so :D no problems there for me...

AFM-Morning sickness completely gone!!! :S normal i hope but it freaks me out...yesterday i got an energy spike that lasted all day eventhough i didnt sleep well...been very very emotional lately!!

Hows everyone feeling..i mean those whos morning sickness gone..did it leave suddenly?? I'm not saying mine subsided..im saying its totally gone since yesterday!!


----------



## No Doubt

Yeah. That pretty much what happened with me. It came back for three days, an hour and a half each day at the same time...well, maybe an hour and that was it.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

ok that sounds about right!..and how far along were u?

im surprised cause im only 11w2d


----------



## laceyinthesky

My MS is getting a little better.. I went from throwing up several times a day everyday to just sometimes every other day. It's not great but it's definitely an improvement! I also feel like I have a little more energy today! 

Work is.... blah. It really sucks being a waitress while pregnant! On your feet all day and customers driving you crazy...


----------



## No Doubt

Catch it was actually right around the same time. I think those three days were in week 11...it was around thanksgiving so yeah, week 11.

Lacey, I used to be a server at the olive garden and I remember my feet and back hurting on the longer days when I wasn't preggo so I can only imagine.


----------



## Ylanda

Wow, I don't know how you cope with a physical job like that! Hats off! I'm struggling with the 9 to 5 desk job at the moment, I'm just so tired all the time, no idea how I'd manage having to be on my feet all day! Don't envy you!

I'm starting to work out now what my tummy is reacting to badly - it's cold drinks, fizzy drinks, too much of the same etc. So basically thing that would have made me feel a bit icky before the pregnancy now make me feel really ill. Can't wait for this to be over!


----------



## No Doubt

So today, this lady at my job was kind enough to tell me that I am changing shapes. That's how she put it. She didn't know I was preggo, but said she suspected. So that made me feel better about my weight and well...shape, lol. My supervisor let that one go, which is fine cause its out there.


----------



## pinkwaters

Catch, my MS sort of did a day on day off thing as it went away, still get short random episodes of nausea but no vomiting thank god, definetly an energy spike! (it was also around week 11) 

Lacey I don't know how you do it! I'm a 10-6 desk job too, had its own dramas sitting down all day but I know yours is worse :hugs: I hope you get quieter days and well customers 

NoDoubt that cracked me up over your hubbs ;D Sleep is the only thing I can safely say glad DH isn't here to see, he'd be so irritated, he wakes up at my slightest move (very light sleeper) and I make more noise now huffing and puffing to find a nice position than I did before :dohh: 

27 is still missing, she got me worried!! 

I'm at work now and my sisters are out for breakfast - I'm so jealous - I could eat a pancake right now :growlmad:


----------



## No Doubt

I do a lot of huffing and puffing too. Hubbs is a heavy sleeper and he's the could probably fall asleep walking down the street, lol.

27 has me worried too. I tried to check and see if she's been on bit her last post was in here. No updates on her profile either.


----------



## pinkwaters

Oh lucky you, I feel really bad when I wake mine up I know he'll struggle to go back to sleep! 

I hope she's okay, maybe got busy with the pregnancy. Thanks for checking though!


----------



## laceyinthesky

How is everyone feeling today? 

I'm actually feeling pretty good today. No MS which is a huge relief! I am already tired of getting up 3 times a night to go pee!


----------



## Ylanda

Hi all,

I had my first scan today! :happydance:

All is looking well, little AJ was very active and even did a little wave to mummy and daddy. Sooooo cute and such an amazing feeling to see the little troublemaker! ;)

Hubby was happy he could be there, too - happy families all around. :D

My due date got moved forward by three days, so I have adjusted my tickers - so exciting that I'm now almost 13 weeks already. I can't wait to get my energy back, I'm still knackered all the time and easily exhausted. *yawn*


----------



## No Doubt

Glad everything went well ylanda. Your energy will be back soon I'm sure!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

I'm here, I'm here! Last few weeks have been good, busy now that everyone knows. My co-supervisor was on holidays, so work has been nuts. I eat I work I come home and sleep. 

However. 

Yesterday my wife and I hit a snowmobile when it crossed the highway unexpectedly. I was driving. The man we hit did not survive. We are all ok, baby was swimming like a champ on the ultrasound, heart rate was 132. They told me after the initial trauma, the next 48 hours are the most critical for baby. So we're tucked up on the couch. Bruised hand, welt on my belly from the seat belt, achy in my lower side belly muscles, and achy everything else (neck back arms legs). Wife has skinned knuckles and is very achy as well, she's puking to tonight, we're thinking from the stress. 

https://saskatoon.ctvnews.ca/snowmo...way-16-collision-1.1072808#.UMYyT9JMEHo.email

That's the link to the news article. I'll try and post some pics but I think they're too big!


----------



## pinkwaters

OMG I'm glad you & wife are ok 27!! 

It must've been scary :hugs: I'll be praying baby is okay I'm sure he/she is a strong champ :hugs: they're more resiliant than we think!! 

I hope work gets lighter too!! Please keep us updated :hugs:

Lacey, Glad your MS is lifting! Best thing ever 
Ylanda, post a picture of little AJ's scan!!! Glad all went well!! 

I took yesturday off work, the day before I had a tyre puncture and was driving around when a lady starting waving at me to tell me, thank god I wasn't on a highway!! Was attending a baby shower and got late fixing it, then I poured juice all over the car, then to top it my grandmother got admitted to the hospital for ear problems, thankfully much better now! So i just decided to relax yesturday 

Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Around 7 pm last we both started with vomiting and diarrhea. I can't keep anything down. We literally caught a stomach bug in the middle of all this. 

My kudos to the MS ladies because I HATE throwing up!


----------



## pinkwaters

Aww 27! Did the doctor give you anything for it?

Go back to them and make sure everything is fine, diahrea can get you dehydrated make sure you drink water and gatorade or somethinog that would help! 

I hope you feel better soon dear :hugs: I know throwing up is horrible its the worst


----------



## No Doubt

Omg 27. Glad everything is ok with lo and you and the wife are ok. I'm sure lo will be fine. I agree, they are strong. Thank goodness you were wearing your seatbelt. Sucks you guys caught a bug though. When it rains it pours I guess. Take it easy though hun.

Pink, sounds like you needed that break, again, when it rains it pours. You rest up too hun.


----------



## Ylanda

Sending hugs across the miles to 27, your wife, and the little one!!! :hugs: 

Here is the scan picture from yesterday:
 



Attached Files:







York-20121210-00065.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## No Doubt

Look at your lo ylanda! Precious!


----------



## No Doubt

Got my results from the genetic testing and there were no abmormalities. Everything looks great she said. Now to have the furnitur delivered by the end of the month! Geeked about that. And tonight I got a few places to look for daycare this week, so we are cooking with grease!


----------



## pinkwaters

Ylanda beautiful nd clear ultrasound! ! I predict you a boy haha 
Glad everything is normal no doubt
Yes that day was much needed! 
27 how are you feeling today? 
Internet is down at work thank god I have my own on my mobile.
Can't drag myself through the day without it!


----------



## Ylanda

Haha, pink - we shall see! Gender scan is booked for 28th January! :)


----------



## No Doubt

I say girl!


----------



## Ylanda

I'm getting a female vibe, too, but am trying not to get too hung up on it. 

Right now I'm feeling so ill, I don't really care much what it is!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Feeling better this morning. Can't remember if I mentioned that we both also got a stomach bug (I actually think its Norovirus) and have both been throwing up non stop. Finally kept a piece of toast down. 

My belly is round and firm now! Finally looking pregnant and not fat. We had been coming back from visiting friend this weekend, they have two kids. She lent me all her maternity clothes, which is fantastic because she's a school teacher and had a ton of dress clothes! I might actually be set for clothes now!

Beautiful pic Ylanda!! Our baby was squirming so much we didn't get a good profile pic. Creepy full face pic. Beautiful spine pic and one of crossed legs (you can even see the little belly stick out where the cord attaches)!!

Just trying to concentrate on getting better and focus on baby now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Pic 2
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Belly pic, 14 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## 27yrsTTC

This is what is left of the SUV.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Ylanda

Much prefer the first pic, 27!!! Such a cute bump!


----------



## No Doubt

Cute pics 27...except the last one. Glad everyone is ok, and glad you guys are coming around from the illness. Great that you got maternity clothes from your friend. I got some from one of my friends which I will wear is third tri most likely as they are too big for me now, but at least I won't have to worry about that then. Plus I saved a lot of dress from when I was heavier so I will have those when I'm big and they can just flow over my belly.


----------



## AsEn11

Name: Ashley 
How long ttc: Wasnt (I have had 2 mc so i was nervouse to try again)
Age: 25 
Due date: June 13th- natural pregnancy 
Current symptoms:Tired, but more energy than 2 weeks ago! constipated, certain smells make me ill, and my nerves are getting the best of me

First Scan Date: I had my first scan on Dec. 5th (I thought i was around 8 weeks but was surprised to find out i was 13 weeks!)
My next scan is Jan 8th..i cant wait

Current mood: anxiuos


----------



## No Doubt

welcome and congrats Ashley!


----------



## AsEn11

thank you!!


----------



## Ylanda

Welcome along!

You're due just a week before me - my EDD is 19th June! :)

Happy and healthy pregnancy to you!


----------



## AsEn11

How exciting congratulations to you also!! June has become my new favorite month and i cannot wait for it to arrive!!
Thank you for your wishes


----------



## pinkwaters

Mine is the same 27! Scan wouldn't come out clear enough! So happy all is fine!! 
Beautiful bump picture!!!! Definetly doesn't look like a fat bloat - mine is still at that stage so I cover it up with scarves ;D 
I got a hand me down skinny jeans with huge elastic band and it has been my saviour so I bet getting all those clothes was such a blessing! 

Welcome onboard Ashley!! My sister had 2 miscarriages too, it's such a challenging thing to deal with, she got a sticky one on her 3rd and is now a beautiful 2 year old girl :D 
Your due around the same time as I am ;D yay! Bring on all the beuatiful June Babies 

Waiting for the next scan has become my ultimate challenge, I'm such an impatient person -.- Do you feel like you know what you're having? boy/girl


----------



## Ylanda

I feel like I'm having a girl... Both mums thinks it's a girl and most other people I have asked (close friends, sister in law etc.) also think it's a girl. So far, only my BIL thinks it's a boy. 

Do any of you have a downright preference for either gender?


----------



## pinkwaters

I don't have a preferance at all I'd be psyched with either, but my hunch says boy and its starting to irritate me because I keep refering to baby as he and I don't want to get used to that (a little too late ;D) 
My parents and sisters were fixed on boy, they're in doubt now but I still feel like its a boy 
My in laws were guessing a girl but changed thier minds after my previous ultrasound ;p 

Not too consistant on my side haha 

I'm trying to go team yellow until I have proof but its too hard ;D


----------



## No Doubt

I used to prefer all boys, but now I just prefer a boy first so they can stick up for the younger sibling, especially if number 2 is a girl. I was so set that this one is a girl, but I'm slowly changing my mind, lol. I know I said I was going to be team yellow, but as it gets closer to the gender scan I'm cracking have a feeling I will give in, lol.


----------



## AsEn11

Have you ladies had any gender dreams yet? I had my first one last night. I dreamt that I delivered the cutest little boy, but i wasnt prepared at all like no clothes nothing so it was exciting and scary. 
I dont know if dreaming about it means anything at all but if you know i would love to hear about it.


----------



## No Doubt

Before I was preggo I have several dreams about being preggo, but only had one where I was actually holding my daughter. It was like we were at a BBQ or something like that and she was sitting on the picnic table and I was holding her under her arms. She was so happy and I of course was cheesing like a fool, lol.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Welcome Ashley! I'm due June 3. 

I'm like I little kid I'm so excited to have a new closet-full of clothes that fit haha. 

Yesterday was my birthday, I was really dreading it after this week, but we just had three friends over, shared a lot of hugs and a few years and a lot of laughs. Turned out to be a great night. Went for a doctors appointment with my family doc (who I haven't seen since pre-pregnancy) and he put the Doppler on for me again too. So happy to hear baby in there. 

I can feel baby now. Flutters. Usually once or twice a day, different from gas bubbles. It's more tickley and concentrated in one spot. 

We say he a lot too, but only because it seems to roll off my tongue better. I'm pretty sure it's a girl. We will not find out until delivery! We're really excited either way, I can honestly say I have no preference for the first one.


----------



## No Doubt

I feel flutters as well. Its been for a few weeks. It kind of stopped last week, but this week it came back stronger, and like you said 27 kind of in one spot. This morning I was laying in bed and I asked the hubbs if he wanted to feel my belly so he reached over and I was rubbing his hand over the bump. I would kind of push a little so he could really feel it and and when we pushed in one spot she kicked back! That was amazing, almost like she was communicating with us. I think it was so amazing cause it wasn't just me this time it was both of us rubbing my belly.


----------



## AsEn11

No Doubt said:


> I feel flutters as well. Its been for a few weeks. It kind of stopped last week, but this week it came back stronger, and like you said 27 kind of in one spot. This morning I was laying in bed and I asked the hubbs if he wanted to feel my belly so he reached over and I was rubbing his hand over the bump. I would kind of push a little so he could really feel it and and when we pushed in one spot she kicked back! That was amazing, almost like she was communicating with us. I think it was so amazing cause it wasn't just me this time it was both of us rubbing my belly.

Wow how far along are you? I havent felt any flutters..or maybe I havent paid any attention since I wasnt aware that you could feel anything so early on.
I would think I could since it moves around so much!! 
Also i find myself saying he. lol


----------



## No Doubt

I will be 16 weeks on Monday! Its not as often as I would like, although I'm sure when they keep me up at night I won't be saying that, lol. But I feel them. Still not a full blown kick, or at least I wouldn't think as I've never been preggo, bit this week they've definitely been harder. Yesterday it was all day. Today it was just this morning and a couple other times.


----------



## AsEn11

So I will definitely know? I am going to be thinking every little feeling is the baby lol..I know it moves a lot because I hear it on the doppler its amazing..now im super anxious to feel it.. ((Huge smile on my face))


----------



## AsEn11

No Doubt said:


> I will be 16 weeks on Monday! Its not as often as I would like, although I'm sure when they keep me up at night I won't be saying that, lol. But I feel them. Still not a full blown kick, or at least I wouldn't think as I've never been preggo, bit this week they've definitely been harder. Yesterday it was all day. Today it was just this morning and a couple other times.



So i am hoping I can feel it in 2 weeks!!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

AsEn11 said:


> So I will definitely know? I am going to be thinking every little feeling is the baby lol..I know it moves a lot because I hear it on the doppler its amazing..now im super anxious to feel it.. ((Huge smile on my face))

A coworker of mine is 20 weeks and we've been asking her forever if she could feel the baby and she always says no. It depends on where you're carrying, which side your placenta is on, etc, etc. I will be 16 weeks on Monday as well, started feeling flutters at 14. It was very distinctive for me. I would still say it's a strong flutter not a distinct kick persay. But it still makes my day &#10084;


----------



## No Doubt

Exactly 27!

Some people don't know for sure Ashley so you may feel something and wonder. Over heard of people having confirmed when they feel something during an u/s and the tech confirmed it was a kick.


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey ladies, 

Hope you're all doing great! I had a fun night out and enjoyed me some sushi - I LOVE Japanese Cuisine , 

I started feeling flutters too last week but nothing too sharp, more at night when I'm about to sleep. I can't wait to stay up all night from them ;D I might regret that but I don't care haha 
I'm exactly a week behind, 15 weeks on Monday! Next scan I will try to concentrate over where exactly baby is, I get most of my flutters to the left. 

Been a little moody and short tempered lately, not cool. Had an unnecessary quarle with DH last night, bad part was I don't even care about what I was talking about I just got angry and started arguing. Oh well. 

Other than that all great ;D


----------



## AsEn11

Well I cannot wait to feel it!! I feel little gurggling around where the baby is but I am not sure what it is..maybe it is the baby. I have no way of telling since this is my first time. :) 
PinkWaters-I have been so moody again lately also. I love my Boyfriend very much but it seems like everything he does annoys me and I find myself always apoplogize for making something out of nothing.lol


----------



## No Doubt

LOL at you ladies getting mad at your sig. others. It happens...they'll get over it. I flipped on my hubbs a little after I found out I was preggo and he actually yelled back at me. So I played the "mood swing" card and told him apparently he forgot about that. He said "oh, no...this not a mood swing...you're just acting plain crazy". LOL..that made me laugh. Cry at first, but laugh looking back on it.

Ok, I want to ask you ladies to check out my journal. I posted a bunch of pics of stuff, including the nursery now that it's all painted and I just so excited. I would post them in here, but it's a lot of pics and I had to describe them all, lol. I know I'm being lazy. It's still not complete yet, but it's far from the different shades of blue it was when we bought the house.

Also I got a call last night that furniture will be delivered this Thursday! Yay! So excited about that. All I'll have left to get is the glider, which I want for Christmas, and just a few odds and ends to finish the room out...pictures, that sort of thing.


----------



## pinkwaters

No Doubt Loving the nursery!! You have a nice head start there good on you! :happydance:

The belly pic isn't too clear but hey its sticking out never the less ;) :hugs: 

LOL on the 'you're just acting crazy' no doubt!! My hubby thinks that if he gives in to the hormones excuse I'll never stop using it which has some truth to it ;p 
But yes he called last night and started chatting like nothing happened which was great because I wasn't up for justifying myself :dohh:
I'm snacking on some cherriees, so sweet! (random I know) 

Ashley, I decide it to go with pretending nothing happened because I didn't want to apologise for creating drama again myself ;D Oh the moodiness - I really hope I don't get all teary after delivery, my sister was a mess!!! :dohh:
To be worried about later I guess haha 

Have you ladies heard about how they say craving sweet means a you're having a girlie and salt means a boy? Well I seem to be a day on each. 
Confused baby can't seem to decide :D


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks pink. I know about the belly pink. I was so smart wearing black, lol.

I must be having a girl then cause all I want is dairy queen ice cream, lol. My husband is a sweets lover. I just figured it was because of him.


----------



## pinkwaters

Haha I don't know how much truth there is to those old tales, they work for some people. Obviously not with me since I have an undecisive baby :D 

A lot of people have found out gender at 15 weeks, I'm thinking of going for a private scan on Wednesday ;P I won't tell hubs he'll say I'm in a hurry and should wait but its just too exciting! I'll think about it as I search for a place today :D


----------



## No Doubt

That pretty much means you're getting it done, lol.


----------



## pinkwaters

lol that's the intention but I don't want to go to my doctor, ;p it's all about finding a place now haha 
The clinic I work at has a great OBGYN but he's on vacation until the 30th boohooo


----------



## pinkwaters

I'm so excited its week 15!!! 

Congratulations on the week 16 ladies - No Doubt & 27! And everyone who crossed a week today, it feels like such an achievement! 

I found a ''scan specialist'', I thought only your doctor performs the ultrasounds, silly me, there are people specialised in that and can give you a detailed and clearer ultrasound - Wednesday morning I will go and wait in line :D


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks hun. Congrats to you too! 4 more weeks and I'm half way there!


----------



## laceyinthesky

Congratulations, ladies! You'll have to let us know how Wednesday goes, pinkwaters! Good luck. :)


----------



## AsEn11

I just had a scan at 13 weeks and I am getting impatient to i want to go soon! Waiting until January 7th seems like forever. Am I crazy? Should I just wait? How much does a private scan cost, and how do I go about it?
Thank you ladies!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

AsEn- i completely understand u..i had a scan just last week..and now i have to wait till Jan 17th lol its ages away...but i guess worth the wait to see a real change!


----------



## No Doubt

I'm intentionally waiting until Jan 21. I will be exactly 21 weeks and its one day after hubbs b'day. He's finding out the sex, not me. I keep teasing him telling him I won't let them tell him. He gets so frazzled, lol. He want to know so bad...its so cute, lol. But better safe than sorry with a maybe cause its too early.


----------



## laceyinthesky

I was curious about private scans, too. Can anyone give any advice?


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey Ladies, I will definetly update tomorrow!! 
I live in the middle east so it's different, private scans cost 40-60 USD 
No Doubt your hubby is too cute, I'm glad you're giving him that ;D I know my hubs won't wait an extra day to know :D 

Woot woot I hope baby cooperates tomorrow!!


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey ladies, 

The hospital called me said there was a cancellation if I was interested, obviously I took permission of work and ran there ;D 
This time my due date was moved backwards to June 6th which I wasn't upset about haha but point is, team blue!!! 

You can see the triangle thing, yep thats a willy ;D 

So excited! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20121218_133352.jpg
File size: 90.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## No Doubt

Aww his little willy! Congrats hun!


----------



## pinkwaters

Thank youuu !!! Such an exciting moment, I kept asking if he was sure so he typed 100% on my scan and joked that I'd be blind not to notice haha


----------



## AsEn11

How exciting!! Congrats now I am even more excited to find out!!


----------



## No Doubt

I can't believe believe not wanting to find out more to be honest, lol. But I'm looking forward to my little surprise! And at least with us being team split if I ever get the overwhelming urge to know hubby can just tell me. Then I won't even believe him, lol.


----------



## laceyinthesky

I had a scan today and they are pretty certain I'm having a GIRL!!! I'm so excited!! Harper Mae is due June 7th!


----------



## No Doubt

Aww a little baby girl! Congrats hun!


----------



## pinkwaters

Thankyou Ashleyy :hugs: I can't wait for you to know ;D 

No Doubt Stay strong, it'll be one great surprise!!! :hugs: 

Lacey congratulations on team PINK!!! :kiss: pretty pretty pink! My favorite part with baby girls is the CLOTHES ;D haha enjoy!


----------



## pinkwaters

How are the movements going? Anyone feeling full on baby kicks yet? 

I could swear last night was my first tiny kick! I usually get flutters (for the past week or two) but it was more definite last night! 
Play soccer in there already buddy!


----------



## No Doubt

No full on kicks yet, just the prominent flutters still.


----------



## AsEn11

Conrats on the baby girl!! I love the name Harper!! 
And no kicks for me just the feeling that i think is the baby but I am not sure yet.
Also where the baby is I can feel a little bit of a pulling..normal?


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Congratsssssssssssssss to pinkwaters and lacey!!! That's awesome!!! :D how exciting for u both!! ..I go on my 16-17th week...so hopefully i'm gona find out then!! At times i want it a surprise but this is my first so no i gots to know!


----------



## laceyinthesky

AsEn11 said:


> Conrats on the baby girl!! I love the name Harper!!
> And no kicks for me just the feeling that i think is the baby but I am not sure yet.
> Also where the baby is I can feel a little bit of a pulling..normal?

Thank you!!


----------



## pinkwaters

Thank you Catch!! haha same here I couldn't resist finding out!!! My doctor would've had a hard time to tell because baby was in a difficult positon but the sonographer was good so he moved him around a little :D 

Ashley I think the pulling is normal, that's what I got told!

I still can't get over it - obsessive much?


----------



## CatchBabyDust

no pinkwaters ur not obsessive!! After i find out i'll be over the moon loool i wont get over it..ill probably come to b&b and talk about it all the time lol...3 and a half weeks to go!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Hi ladies! As promised I have pics!


----------



## pinkwaters

No Doubt, I love what you've done there!!! Cosy and Neat! 
Catch I wouldn't blame you at all!!! Looking forward to your gender scan ;D lets see what takes over this thread ;D 

Does anyone experience random fatigue at every period time? I asked and at first I was told it happend for the first three months for some people until the body adjusts but I still get exauhsted every time my period is due :S ruined my weekend and missed a birthday lunch -.- It was at a fancy Indian resturant, that would've been a change of palate. ;P 

How are you all doing? Anyone else bought any baby related item yet? I'm still holding back


----------



## Ylanda

Congrats on the gender scans, ladies!!! :) mine's due 28th Jan, I can't wait!!!

Re baby purchases, we've bought a second hand pram/travel system, and I've picked up a hat and a pair of socks when I was out shopping anyway. We're thankfully getting a lot of stuff from my mum and dad but the next purchase will be re-usable nappies/accessories, baby bath, toiletries etc. Will hold off on clothes until after the scan I think.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

No Doubt said:


> I'm intentionally waiting until Jan 21. I will be exactly 21 weeks and its one day after hubbs b'day. He's finding out the sex, not me. I keep teasing him telling him I won't let them tell him. He gets so frazzled, lol. He want to know so bad...its so cute, lol. But better safe than sorry with a maybe cause its too early.

No Doubt!!!! We're not finding out either, and my next scan is... Jan 21!! Hahaha my preggo buddy all the way. 

I am literally growing every day, and the flutters get stronger and there are more of them every day! 

Congrats to the mamas of team blue and team pink! Looks like we're 50/50 so far. My gut feeling is that we're having a girl but that changes too :)

I don't remember who asked about the pulling but it is definitely normal. Round ligament pain is your muscles stretching to fit growing baby.

Anyone else had the fabulous experience of a charley horse in the middle of the night? The night before last, I woke up at 2 am screaming, both calves spasming. Apparently it's common in the 2nd trimester. Doc told me to take extra calcium and magnesium. 

As an update, we found out that the man on the snowmobile had a massive MI (heart attack) and was dead before he even crossed the highway.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Baby stuff we've bought is small, a bassinet mostly for travel, and a baby carrier (the kind with backpack straps that you wear on your chest). Gifts are already coming in abundance, and our plan is to work on baby's room after Christmas. I am desperately feeling the need to cook, clean, bake and organize, but I am so exhausted I can't do it. Sheesh. It leaves me feeling unsettled. I'm home all weekend so today and tomorrow will be big days!


----------



## No Doubt

27...definitely my preggo buddy! I too am literally growing everyday. I wake up often telling hubbs how I think my belly got bigger and that I of course feel like a whale. I also think girl, but that is changing for me as well, lol. I want to clean stuff I've never even thought if cleaning before, but like you I'm exhausted. I plan on using these next so many days to do a really good cleaning. I guess the nesting is here!


----------



## AsEn11

Ok so my Internet is down for my laptop and I don't know how to upload photos on here from my phone but I changed my profile pic..I just took that today I feel like I woke up and I have a little tummy and I am so excited!! So I just had to share with all of my bump buddies! I hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for a little bump!


----------



## Ylanda

Aw, yay for the wee bump indeed!!! :)


----------



## pinkwaters

Ashley such an adorable bump!!! 
Mine is somewhat similar but it gets bigger and smaller so randomly I can't wait for it to stick out properly ;D 

Hubbs wants to start buying and I told him to hold off, I still think its early and I know how he gets carried away and he'll end up buying cute things that we'll never use ;D 

I have an appointment next week and I'm starting to list all my questions down, I know I forget otherwise, especially with sleeping, a friend of mine decided to tell me that if you lay on your back you can have a heart attack ;s


----------



## Ylanda

I have my 16wk appt on 4th Jan, hopefully I'll get to listen to AJ's heart beat. :) I might phone ahead to find out and then take hubbs along to make sure he hears it, too! :) I also have a ton of questions, jotting them down is probably a good idea!

That heart attack story is proper scary - all I have heard is that the weight of the baby can press on the nerves in your spinal chord so much that your legs can go numb and you can feel light headed when lying on your back. I think one of my next purchases will be one of those pregnancy pillows that make sleeping on your side more comfy and can also be used as an aid for breast feeding. :)


----------



## No Doubt

Just typed thus ling post on my phone and its gone!

Ok, the reason you should sleep on your back is cause it decreases oxygen to the baby. I asked my doc about this the other night cause I sometimes wake up in my back. He said you can't help that when sleeping, but if your awake you should be laying on wide or the other. A girl on a another preggo forum said she's gonna get a preg pillow so she doesn't roll over on her back. I have a long body pillow but I might have to get one of those S shaped ones.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

pinkwaters said:


> Ashley such an adorable bump!!!
> Mine is somewhat similar but it gets bigger and smaller so randomly I can't wait for it to stick out properly ;D
> 
> Hubbs wants to start buying and I told him to hold off, I still think its early and I know how he gets carried away and he'll end up buying cute things that we'll never use ;D
> 
> I have an appointment next week and I'm starting to list all my questions down, I know I forget otherwise, especially with sleeping, a friend of mine decided to tell me that if you lay on your back you can have a heart attack ;s

https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/ask-heidi/week-27/sleep-positions.aspx

I LOVE my s shaped pillow. I highly recommend. It will likely never leave our bed...


----------



## 27yrsTTC

AsEn11 said:


> Ok so my Internet is down for my laptop and I don't know how to upload photos on here from my phone but I changed my profile pic..I just took that today I feel like I woke up and I have a little tummy and I am so excited!! So I just had to share with all of my bump buddies! I hope everyone is having a great weekend

So cute!!!


----------



## pinkwaters

I should probably get my hands on one of those pillows too! Thank you ladies!! 
I move alot in my sleep and not gently at all its starting to freak me out a little!! 
Hope the pillow helps, many swear by it! 

Heart attack story sure put me in some what of a panic mode -.-


----------



## No Doubt

Don't panic about that. It actually made me giggle. I've never heard that. People will say a bunch of crazy things. Don't listen to them, always ask your doctor.


----------



## Ylanda

No Doubt said:


> Don't panic about that. It actually made me giggle. I've never heard that. People will say a bunch of crazy things. Don't listen to them, always ask your doctor.

very true that! also never believe everything you read online unless its from a trustworthy site. the internet is full of scare stories!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Merry Christmas!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## No Doubt

Aww look at you 27! And you can still see your toes! I can still see mine too thank God. I'll probably cry the day I can't, lol. I keep saying I'm gonna stay the same size for the rest of my pregnancy. I know it won't happen, but a girl can dream, lol.

17 weeks today! 3 more weeks and I'm half way there!


----------



## No Doubt

Merry ho ho and happy jingle jingle. Its Christmas! Merry Christmas! I hop you have a wonderful holiday and enjoy time spent with your loved ones!


----------



## pinkwaters

Merry Christmas everyone!! Hope you enjoy the holidays! 
I can still see my toes too ;D Bump goes up and down its weird! 
16 weeks yaay!!


----------



## AsEn11

Where could i purchase an "S" shaped pillow I have been looking but no luck.

Also i hope everyone had a Merry Christmas!! I really enjoyed telling my family the news and knowing it was the first Christmas with my little one..plus i think the baby enjoyed the food because after i ate I was showing my grandma the heartbeat and it was going crazy! haha


----------



## No Doubt

Motherhood has them I think for $60.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

AsEn11 said:


> Where could i purchase an "S" shaped pillow I have been looking but no luck.
> 
> Also i hope everyone had a Merry Christmas!! I really enjoyed telling my family the news and knowing it was the first Christmas with my little one..plus i think the baby enjoyed the food because after i ate I was showing my grandma the heartbeat and it was going crazy! haha

I bought mine at Toys r Us, about $60, the Snuggli is the brand I think. We hauled it everywhere with us travelling for Christmas.

Baby is tickling up a storm today!!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

No Doubt said:


> Aww look at you 27! And you can still see your toes! I can still see mine too thank God. I'll probably cry the day I can't, lol. I keep saying I'm gonna stay the same size for the rest of my pregnancy. I know it won't happen, but a girl can dream, lol.
> 
> 17 weeks today! 3 more weeks and I'm half way there!

Hahaha I've been learning how to crochet (badly) an made a newborn hat. It's super tiny and wife goes "I think you're being a little optimistic about the size of this kids head."

Yes, yes I am.


----------



## No Doubt

lol 27. This literally made me laugh out loud cause the hubbs is so concerned about the baby's head. He doesn't want it to be "mis-shapened". Plus, embarrassing moment ahead, my hear got stuck when I was born. And no my head isn't huge and I didn't have to have it measured or weighed constantly or anything like that. So the hubbs teases me and makes jokes about being worried about the baby's head. So tease him and tell him his skinny little head will counter any big headedness from my side, lol. Yes we are a mess.

I need yo get a snoogle, snuggle, snuggli...whatever its called. I'll have to look on Amazon.


----------



## AsEn11

I have been calling around snoogle is the brand I wasw looking for but i called a store and the have Boppy pillows and there are good reviews i might try that out..i feel like its Christmas all over again, my back has been hurting terribly and I am hoping a good pillow will help since nothing else has.


----------



## No Doubt

I made it to two daycares today. I didn't think I would go for the first one, but now I'm kind of liking the first over the second...and I thought the second was a for sure pick. My biggest problem is that the second one is a locked facility, but to get in you get a code, and they just "ask" people not to give out the code. Really!?!?!? Let's just put everyone on the honor system cause no one ever lies. People tell grandparents, aunts, uncles, friends, neighbors this code when they send someone else to pick up their child, so where maybe two people, mom and dad, have the code 10 people have the code and can just walk right in. She said someone is usually sitting at the front desk and can see who's coming in, but we were away from that front desk for at least 20 mins checking out the infant room and no one else was sup there in her place. How many times a day does that happen? It only takes a second for a child to come up missing. I'm just not comfortable with that at all. And they only change the code every 6 months.

The first place is truly locked down and someone has to buzz you in. And she was wearing the buzzer around her neck so it wasn't like it was just lying around either. When I pulled up I was sitting in my car eating my breakfast and just kind of looking at the kids and whatnot in their normal setting. I felt so stalker. Stalking is only good on bnb, lol. But the lady said she saw me sitting there and and said that she was keeping an eye on me. That made me feel good. At least I know they watch out for weirdos and don't just let things go unnoticed.


----------



## pinkwaters

I'd go for the first place!! With all the crazy people out there I'd rather be assured no one just gets to walk in where my child is! 
I still haven't decided on how many months off work I want with baby, it feels like I'd want so much more than a few months to settle but we'll see. 

I got a pregnancy pillow from mothercare, it's a pillow then extends like a U and closes between the legs if you want it to, I found it very comfortable and supports my back really well! My friends love that snuggle from amazon, I just didn't want to wait for it so I bought one myself. 

I have a check up tomorrow, still the most exciting thing ever!


----------



## Ylanda

What are your plans for maternity leave/return to work? I'm entitled to a full year off (which I would LOVE to take) but only 5 months are on full pay, then it's £500 a month for 4 months, and then it's no pay at all for 3 months - so from the financial point I really don't know how we'd make it work! :( what do you guys have planned?


----------



## AsEn11

Hello Ladies..I hope everyones weekends are starting out great! It is chilly here in Idaho but the crisp cold air feels so refreshing to take in!
So I was wondering if I could get some advice from everyone. 
So my boyfrind and i have been getting in little tiffs lately and its over such small pety things but it seems like everything he does annoys me and i go from feeling bad to wondering if he is doing it on purpose. But I get mad and sometimes yell, well not only am i worried about the stress it puts on my baby but now that it can hear things I dont want it to hear that.
Only him and my mother do this to me everyone else is fine..haha
But I feel terrible and im not sure how to control it. this is embarrasing but I need help to get over things a little easier. I work 6 days a week so we just get evenings together and I would like to spend our time together doing more than just tiffing.
Thank you


----------



## No Doubt

Ylanda, I only get 6 weeks at my job, 8 if it's a c-section at full pay. Plus up to 2 off before my due date. But I plan on utiliziling the full 12 weeks of fmla so I can stay home for 3 months with Thumper.

Ashley, I'm sure he's not doing it on purpose, but what I've noticed with my hubbs is that he doesn't see a difference between pre-pregnancy emotions of mine and now. He thinks it's all the same and doesn't understand the concept of a mood swing. I've had to just let some things go cause it's not always a big deal and like you I can argue about the little things too. He's learned to walk away most of the time, but I've had to learn to really stop and think if what I'm going to say is worth it. In other words, choose your battles. As far as your baby hearing, I wouldn't worry about that. They can hear you, but don't understand the meaning of everything you say yet. I'd worry more about the stress, which is another reason why I say if it's not that big of deal, let it go. Hope this helps.


----------



## AsEn11

I am thinking I need to start doing yoga again and stuff to put my mind at ease i have been so tense and am usually very calm so maybe i dont know how to handle myself so i take it out on those closest to me. It is something i am not proud of but i will work on it for my sake and especially the baby! thank you


----------



## Ylanda

Yay to Yoga - I'm starting again on the 10th - can't wait! It definitely helps me keep calm and balanced!


----------



## AsEn11

Oh and on another note some of my pants are fitting a little to snug so I was getting uncomftorable sitting at my desk all day so i went out and found some materninty jeans (that were long enought for me :)) and they are to date the greatest investment i have ever made..or so i think so at the time haha..but I wore them yesterday and have never felt so free!! i cant wait to get more..its like wearing pajamas all day!


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey Ashley, 
Mood swings are normal, I'm sure any form of exersize would help. My husband is away and I work 6 days a week too so I've been letting it out on my younger sisters .. Poor girls ;p It come and goes though and once you try to remember that this is the work of evil hormones you remind yourself to control it ... a little atleast ;D 

I just got back from my check up- everything is normal and dating well, just the picture so unclear and basically the spine ... nothing else, hubby was waiting to see a picture of our baby boy ;( My doctor is great he's just not the best with ultrasound -.- 

I think I'll have another private, I know I already spend more than I should on all this but he should get a nice picture he won't be here for another 2 months and my next appointment is at week 21 ;s


----------



## pinkwaters

So I decided to change my doctor, it's not that he's bad it's just he wasn't as understanding as I'd like.

I saw another male doctor yesturday and he's just the sweetest, I think I'm sticking with him, he confirmed the gender within ten seconds whilst the other one spent less than 2 minutes and said he couldn't tell. 

Anyhow, 21 week scan January 27th and 17 weeks today super exciting! 

Happy New Year everyone!!! May 2013 bring us all our beautiful bundles of joy healthy and happy ;D


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Ylanda said:


> What are your plans for maternity leave/return to work? I'm entitled to a full year off (which I would LOVE to take) but only 5 months are on full pay, then it's £500 a month for 4 months, and then it's no pay at all for 3 months - so from the financial point I really don't know how we'd make it work! :( what do you guys have planned?

Ylanda, I have a government paid, full year from baby's birth day off. We get 60% of our pay, to a maximum of $400/week (and I'm full time so I will get the full $1600cdn /month). My wife also gets her pay supplemented by her work to 85% of her pay (with no cap) for 15 weeks. The year can be split, so I'll take the first 37 weeks off, and she'll take the last 15 weeks. 

We both work shift work so the plan after baby is here is to work part time on her days off, we'd still have a couple days off together, and we wouldn't need daycare.


----------



## No Doubt

No daycare would be so nice. I'm considering going part time, but all of our benefits are ties to my job. I'm also hoping that instead of working 5 days a week I can work four 10 hour days a week and if the hubbs can work 2 or 3 days from home then we could potentially have 3 or 4 days with no daycare. But my job isn't so lenient so I doubt it. I'm also trying to find a job where I can work from home. I don't don't want to leave my job and I probably won't, but just trying to keep all options open.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

pink- its better to deal with a dr ur comfortable with ;) u can trust anythning he tells u in that case..otherwise, ud be doubting him through out ur pregnancy 

Anyone felt awesome by week 15..? im 15 weeks tomorrow..and ive felt amazing..its getting me kinda paranoid..like i have alooooooot of energy!! i actually cooked and cleaned today! And i havent vomited in few days...today and yesterday i actually had no nausea.. I'm trying to enjoy this energy spike but im panicking instead lol


----------



## No Doubt

Enjoy it hun! This is when things start to get a bit better as you're in second tri now. It's normal. That happened for me...didn't last long, lol. But it will most likely last for you all. I shouldn't say it didn't last, I still get tired early, but the fatigue is gone.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Thanks!! i'll try to! My cousin told me she didnt feel pregnant at all by this time..she's 8 months pregnant now...I didnt believe her...but today it has been a big change!!


----------



## Ylanda

No Doubt said:


> No daycare would be so nice. I'm considering going part time, but all of our benefits are ties to my job. I'm also hoping that instead of working 5 days a week I can work four 10 hour days a week and if the hubbs can work 2 or 3 days from home then we could potentially have 3 or 4 days with no daycare. But my job isn't so lenient so I doubt it. I'm also trying to find a job where I can work from home. I don't don't want to leave my job and I probably won't, but just trying to keep all options open.

Yeah, not needing day care would just be awesome, on so many levels! We have no family near by (in-laws are 200 miles away up in Scotland and my folks are in Germany) so we're kinda having to fend this one on our own. Saying that, though, I probably wouldn't be too keen on my baby being brought up by my MIL, anyway! lol I hope my husband finds a job where we live, he currently works half his time from home (which would, of course, be awesome for baby) and the other half away up in Glasgow - so that would be a total nightmare once the baby is here or even near the due date! Also, he's on part-time pay and spending a lot of money on fuel which he isn't re-imbursed for at all. It's all a bit up in the air, at the moment, to be honest... :(




CatchBabyDust said:


> pink- its better to deal with a dr ur comfortable with ;) u can trust anythning he tells u in that case..otherwise, ud be doubting him through out ur pregnancy
> 
> Anyone felt awesome by week 15..? im 15 weeks tomorrow..and ive felt amazing..its getting me kinda paranoid..like i have alooooooot of energy!! i actually cooked and cleaned today! And i havent vomited in few days...today and yesterday i actually had no nausea.. I'm trying to enjoy this energy spike but im panicking instead lol

I'm 15 weeks and a bit now and have felt soooo much better since Christmas Eve!!! I could still sleep all day long but the utter exhaustion and nausea are gone - for the moment, at least! Enjoy it!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Lol...I wouldn't want Thumper being raised by ky in-laws or my mom either. So this is probably a blessing disguise.


----------



## pinkwaters

Catch it's completely normal, when I started to feel better it went up and down for a while, like No Doubt said I still get tired easily but there is no I want to die nausea and fatigue anymore ;D 

The past week I keep waking up doubting that I'm even pregnant, I think it'll sink in again once the kicks start! 

I definetly feel better with my new doctor, he gave me his mobile number and was very understanding.

I had a bad case of heart burn 2 nights ago and it scared me because this has been the first time I ever experience a heart burn!! I googled it (which isn't always the best idea) just to make sure the symptoms match. I'm seeing my doctor today for a reccommended remedy, for now I'm binging on milk and it's done the trick of stopping it.

Otherwise, managed to do some shopping yesturday which was great! I still need a few more items but I'll do that Thursday, I've decided today will be a rest and do nothing day after work ;D 

Belly is rounding up nicely for me, looks more like a bump now, I saw a friend of mine yesturday and she immedietly noticed that I'm pregnant (phew ... don't just look fat)


----------



## Ylanda

Yay, to the growing bump, mines getting there too! :)

My hubbs just texted me that the big delivery of baby stuff we ordered has arrived at home - I can't wait to finish work and get home to go awwwww at all the teeny weeny baby things!!! :happydance:


----------



## pinkwaters

Yay Ylanda, you must be busy staring at all the cute items!! 

My sister bought me the tiniest timberlands for baby H and it started to sink in that all of this is real & that I'll have a beautiful baby boy, it can be too overwhelming sometimes that I just can't believe it! 

Got my hand on some heartburn meds & thankfully slept better last night.

Looking forward to my 20th week scan, I'll probably book my 3D ones then for week 23-25!! Almost half way in!


----------



## Ylanda

We bought almost enough stuff to run a full wash of baby stuff now - is it too early to put babygrows up on the line??? ;) You're right, pink, it is very overwhelming and sometimes difficult to believe! But such an amazing feeling at the same time!

Yay for the heartburn meds and better sleep! My preg pillow has shipped yesterday, so hopefully I will get some better sleep soon, too!

I can't wait for 20 weeks scan (28th Jan) but tomorrow I *should* be able to finally listen to AJ's heart beat!!! Fingers crossed, I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## pinkwaters

Never thought I'd gush over all of this but hearing the heart beat is amazing by itslef! Enjoy that ;D And even though I think it's a little early for baby stuff, my family are going nuts buying tiny things and I can't help but get excited! Go crazy ;D 

Your scan is a day after mine, I'll be going in Jan 27th (20wk6days) 
Hope we get good pics to share ;D Are you planning on doing a 3D scan too? 

Hope you sleep well with the pillow now!


----------



## No Doubt

So exciting bearing about all of the scans and baby stuff! I still haven't bought any clothes. My mil bout a onesie and blanket a little after finding out we were preggo and a coworker gave me a onesie. I plan on getting just one onesie, its says "9 months ago mommy read fifty shades of grey". Lol. Someone posted it on my journal when I found out I was preggo and its actually true that I read that trilogy the month I conceived. I know family will get the rest of the clothes an whatnot. But I plan on doing onesies basically until they are actually going somewhere.

I have the gender scan on the 21st. Hubbys still just finding out, not me. But I'm excited cause we will get a DVD Thumper moving around in there! I have to ask about a 3d scan. I do want one, but just later when everything is really defined.

I ordered a pillow too. It should be here in a couple days, maybe even today!

Pink, glad you slept better last night. Being up with heartburn is no fun.

Ylanda post pics of the stuff you got...please! Yes I'm begging I love seeing that stuff, lol!

I have to post a pic of my bump, I swear it came out of no where. One day it was all cute and small and then boom, it exploded and Thumpers saying hello to the world!


----------



## Ylanda

Exciting times! I'll 19+5 for my scan but it had to be a Monday so that hubby could come with. Can't wait to see another picture of my little bundle of joy! 

No, I'm not planning a 3D scan. I'd have to get one privately and I think I'd rather save the money. 

Got a text from DH that my pillow arrived - can't wait to snuggle up!


----------



## Ylanda

Haha, doubt, just read your post... Most of the stuff we got is plain white basics (short sleeved and sleeveless body suits and some sleepsuits) but the elephant sleep suit is the cutest thing ever, I'll def post a pic of that!!! :)


----------



## No Doubt

Yay, my bobby came today! So excited about that! Also here is my latest bump pic...huge, I know, lol.


----------



## AsEn11

Cute bump!! How far along are you agin..i cant wait for mine to catch up! I will probably eat those words eventually haha


----------



## CatchBabyDust

very cute bump no doubt! Cant wait for mine.....right now its just trying to show itself lol

I have a problem with my right hip these two days..its been a bit painful...As a baby i had hip dysplasia..i never had problems after all the treatments but now im worried that i'm getting heavier and with all the muscles being softer it could happen again?! I barely moved my right leg getting off bed this morning! :( is it possible?


----------



## No Doubt

That was taken yesterday at 18+2.

Catch my hips hurt too. Do you have a body pillow? Sometimes even a pillow between your legs while sleeping will help.


----------



## AsEn11

So I got home after a long day yesterday..I went down stairs to change into my stretchy pants :) and looked on the bed and there was a Boppy pillow!! My sweet boyfriend surprised me and I couldnt have been happier! But when we laid down to watch a movie i think he was jelouse that the pillow was between us lol..but my back already feels better after one night..I dont love how you have to piesce it together but it is washable so that is a plus! 
P.S. 3 more nights of sleep until I wake up and get ready to go into the doctor! i hope baby is healthy and we can figure out the sex..anxiety is thru the roof!!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

No Doubt said:


> That was taken yesterday at 18+2.
> 
> Catch my hips hurt too. Do you have a body pillow? Sometimes even a pillow between your legs while sleeping will help.

I tried that last night..much better this morning! Thankss :)


----------



## pinkwaters

Cute Bump No Doubt!!! 
Ashley I know how that feels ;D barely made my way through the wait to finding out gender! Time will pass one way or another ;P Update us with pics as soon as ;) 

Catch glad your hips are better! I find the sleeping positions are what determines how I feel the next day myself, last night I kept waking up from my hands getting numb because they kept getting squished as I move around the pillows ;D 

I'm having a hard time what is supposedly baby moving and what is just uncomfortable pain, I get those bubbly feelings then a second lasting sharp pain and when I turn I feel little pinches, going nuts, I keep telling hubby I must've hurt him ;s 
Praying for unmistakable movements so that I can relax ;D 

Hope you're all doing well today!


----------



## No Doubt

Pink, those sharp pains are probably just round ligament pains from the stretching and pulling. Its perfectly normal during pregnancy and baby is fine. You have nothing to worry about. But the bubbly feelings are most likely baby so yay!


----------



## Ylanda

I love my mat pillow, soooooo comfy!

How is everyone else feeling in terms of nausea/sickness? I've been feeling awful and throwing up the past 3 days when I couldn't sleep till lunch time because I had to go to work. So annoyed, I thought I was out of the woods but it seems my body is still too tired to survive on normal amounts of sleep... :( not impressed! Went to see the midwife yesterday, she took blood again to check my iron stores. The iron I've been taking is giving me terrible diarrhea so it would be nice to be able to come off it. On a more positive note, we got to listen to LO's heartbeat - what an amazing amazing sound!!!


----------



## pinkwaters

Thank you No Doubt - I get excited thinking it's baby then the stabbing pains interfere ;D I look forward to those bubbles every night, not always there, but comforting to know that this could be baby H! I want to imagine those round ligament pains are kicks so bad but I know it's too soon for that ;D 

Hey Ylanda, I hope you feel better soon. My nausea is completely gone by now but the heart burn and feeling full make me want to throw up but I just use mints and antacids instead which work just fine so far. 

It's good to see most of us have pillow support ;D definetly a life saver!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

No Doubt said:


> Yay, my bobby came today! So excited about that! Also here is my latest bump pic...huge, I know, lol.

Yay for the bump No Doubt!! 19 weeks is almost here. Not huge. Just distinctly pregnant which I keep saying is soooo much better than when people just thought I was fat!!


----------



## No Doubt

People tell me that I'm not huge, but I just feel like I am when I see a pic of myself, maybe cause id lost so much weight and toned up, then I see this belly and I'm just like holy crap! Lol, I've gained 13lbs which they say is normal, but I feel like that looks like a lot more than 13lbs, lol. I'm a nut, I know.


----------



## Ylanda

I feel the same, NoDoubt! I was at my fittest and slimmest ever when I got preggo - and now I keep putting on weight and my tummy is getting bigger and bigger. I'm not too impressed but people keep saying it looks like baby and not like fat... ;)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

u never realize how fit u were till u get pregnant lol! Seriously, i was checking back some of my pix before pregnancy by a month or even during the first weeks of pregnancy...i had a TINY WAIST!! I did not know it was that tiny...but im glad its getting wider now for all the good reason!!..

Moved my Gender scan till Friday!! Im not sure if it'll be clear by 16 and a half weeks?? Im just gona try my luck..and its been 4 weeks since my last visit..so i must go sometime this week..

Hope everyone is feeling great! Im jealous some of u are feeling movements already! But to be fair u are few weeks ahead ;)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

ylanda, i still have my sickness...i do vomit alot..when i actually thought i was also done with all the nausea..but its still there..ur not alone ..hope u feel better soon


----------



## Ylanda

That's reassuring to know, Catch! I thought I was over it as well but turns out I was wrong... Bleurgh! Fingers crossed we both feel better soon but it's good to know that I'm not alone! :)


----------



## AsEn11

So I went to the doctor this morning and there was a mix up between the front desk and the doctor so he didnt even want to do an US but I sweet talked him and he did a quick one but wouldnt tell me the gender but I go back in 2 weeks to get an anatomy scan..baby was healthy and lying face down so when i was looking at the screen I was so confused lol..but 2 more weeks of anticipation!!


----------



## AsEn11

Ladies I am not good with this tech thing lol so I do not know how to upload a pic to here to show you but i put a new thread up..and its gender guesses based on skull theory i believe so if any of you want to go take a guess for me I would appreciate it..thank you


----------



## pinkwaters

Oh Ashley sorry you have to wait for another two weeks but glad all is well and you got a peak! :hugs:

I have 19 days to go for my 21 week scan (I guess I'll never stop counting - Ah well) 

My friends have beuatiful profile pictures of thier babies and I'm a little jealous, baby H seems to always hide his face away ;D too shy needs a push

Hope you're all feeling well! 
I decided to watch a movie last night and my friend insisted on 'The Impossible' - Heart breaking really but the way it was shot was amazing! Wish I watched Life of Pi or something else though :dohh:


----------



## AsEn11

How is everyone doing I feel like it has been quiet on here


----------



## Ylanda

Well, I've been told by work to go on long-term sick-leave. It sounds nasty put like this but it was actually a joint decision and they only have my and baby's best interests at heart. The full story is in my journal. I just couldn't cope with the fatigue and the severe headaches staring at a computer screen for 8hrs with nowhere to go for a proper rest. I haven't seen my GP yet so I don't know when I'll be back at work. I reckon I'll get bored soon being at home but for now I'm loving it. Also had my 2nd acupuncture session yesterday and enjoyed it way more than last time. I really hope I start feeling the benefits soon. Then I went to my first pregnancy yoga class last night - it was amazing, such a positive experience all around. I'm having randmon twinges in my left lower abdomen today, it's not strong pain but noticeable - any ideas?


----------



## No Doubt

Ashley I meant to say if you post a link we could take a look at the pics for a guess.

Ylanda, don't be alarmed but I'm going to say round ligament pain. I know my case was bad, but usually that's all it is, is a sharp pain it twinge from moving to fast or the wrong way, sneezing coughing, etc. Just try to take your time. Every doctor I've spoken to, there have been three, said that around this time in second tri is when the round ligaments begin to stretch to accommodate carrying the uterus. There are two, one on each side, and the pain will be on one or the other or both. It may even wrap around to the back. This is all what they have told me.


----------



## AsEn11

. Ok so the LO is lying face down and the doctor took this quickly so not the best pic but by skull theory what do you think ladies?! Guesses for fun..12 days until I find out


----------



## No Doubt

I say boy!


----------



## AsEn11

I have been getting even numbers..I felt like it was a girl but after this scan people are saying boy..so I am super excited to see whos right :)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

i cant guess with the skull theory (sorry)..But either way congrats hun! Waiting on ur confirmation. 
My gender scan is tomorrow at 16w4d! Hope we get find out and also praying hard that everything is ok..I get so nervous before my appointments!! My heart is like beating so fast already!!


----------



## AsEn11

Thank you..I dont get the skull theory either so thats why I ask lol
Good luck on your scan!! I have a feeling its a boy for you!! 
I always get nervouse to no sleep the night before


----------



## CatchBabyDust

lol i wonder if ur right... My friend keeps saying it looks like a girl . So we'll see which of u is right hehe ..omg i really hope i find out tomorrow...I too cant sleep before my appointment.. Even when my dr is doing the u/s she asks me to breath slower..but im always too nervous llol..

Thanks :) i hope all goes well for all of us!


----------



## AsEn11

i havent seen a picture it was just a gut feeling so that would be cool if it was a boy!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Sometimes i feel like i want it to be a boy so much! I dont know why! ...I really would be happy with either..but lately i want a boy ..and i really dont know why the sudden crave for a boy!.. i know its gona turn out to be the opposite loool this always happens .. As long as its healthy i'm over the moon! :D


----------



## AsEn11

ingers crossed for a healthy boy then!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Thank u! :) we'll see tomorrow ;) i'll update!


----------



## e2dm2da

Hey new to the site due June 1st :D with my second baby how is everyone? xx


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats E2!


----------



## pinkwaters

Welcome onboard E2! How is your pregnancy so far? Expecting boy or girl? 
Catch waiting for your update!! 

Congrats Ladies of 20 weeks! Half way there ;) 

I was down with a terrible cold and finally placed on antibiotics, starting to feel a little better now.; Got freaked out over baby but doctor did a check up on Sunday and all was great, but my detailed scan got moved to feb 3rd because I got an emergency one now

Always nice to see my little man, even with the dramatic face hiding ;D 

Hope you're all well!!


----------



## No Doubt

Hope you're feeling better pink!


----------



## Ylanda

I was just bored browsing the internet (honestly, how did our parents and grandparents do ANYTHING without google???) and ended up looking at nappies and nappy wipes. My days, why does there have to be such a huge choice for absolutely everything??? In the long-term I'd like to use cloth nappies exclusively but to get started I am planning on getting some disposable ones as back up while we work out which cloth system works best for us. So, what size do I buy? 0? 1? Is it like with the baby clothes, only buy a few really small ones in case baby is too big for them right from the start? And then, and the wipes come into this question, as well, do I stick to the brands or is it ok to go for supermarket/drugstore own brands?! Do all the frills really make a difference or is a nappy just a nappy and it's just manufacturers trying to make money by giving us choice? What is everyone else planning?


----------



## No Doubt

Umm I wasn't freaking out about diapers before but I am now. Thanks ylanda, lol! I honestly don't know. Someone I think on a different brand said target brand is good and that's what they use in the daycare.


----------



## Ylanda

sorry no doubt!!! ;) i guess we all still have a bit of time to get sorted but i just like to be organised early...


----------



## AsEn11

With the whole diaper thing I was planning on stocking up so I wouldnt have to worry about it..and then i was reading other especting mothers threads and they say to wait because baby might be allergic to certain diapers or wipes..so now I am freaking out on what to do..plus the whole size issue.
I read that a good idea is to get gift cards and go buy them when needed but what if i am home alone with a 2 days old? lol
I panic to much


----------



## No Doubt

I was gonna stock up too then decided not to for that sake reason. I think I will still stock up on q little bit though just cause I don't want to be without at some point...like in the middle of the night, lol. Besides they are returnable, just keep the receipt. Tape it to the package so you know which one goes with which.

I like to be organized early too. Going out this weekend to get the stroller! I have a 30% off at kohls.


----------



## pinkwaters

I haven't thought about nappies ... ;/ 
I'll assign that job to the hubby once the baby arrives, we will asses size then he will be in charge of stocking on diapers ;D sounds like a great plan to me ;P

I'm planning on breastfeeding though and I've done plenty of courses about it as a student, I hope it's as smooth as we've always tried to convey it as! My sister hardly managed a month and said the milk was gone, Hmmmm 
Are you all breastfeeding?


----------



## Ylanda

I will have to have some nappies ready and bought to take to the hospital! I guess I might just buy the smallest package size of maybe two different nappy sizes, so if the small ones don't fit or baby is allergic I've not wasted loads of money. Plus you kinda need to try out which ones work before you know what LO is allergic to, don't you?!

I'm definitely planning to breastfeed! I really hope it works out for me and baby. There's loads of helplines and support groups in the UK now because they're really promoting BFing here so I know where to go for help if things don't go as smoothly as planned.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm definitely breastfeeding. I'm scared about it though cause I've always heard its really not as easy as it looks. Plus my nephew had a hard time latching on to his mom. In fact, he never did. Her mom took him upstairs to see if he would latch onto her and he did so it wad just his mom apparently.


----------



## Ylanda

I think, on balance, I have heard about equal amounts of "it's the easiest thing ever" and "it never worked and I was in hideous amounts of pain" stories on BFing. So I figure, while there is no guarantee it will work, it is part of what our and babies' bodies are designed to do - so why shouldn't it work?! Plus, if you get the right instructions from the start and have someone to turn to if you run into difficulty, I really think you can make it work. That's not to say your nephew's mum did anything wrong, NoDoubt, this is just the way I look at it for me personally.

On the other hand, I was brought up on formula right from birth, I had a super-healthy childhood, even as a tiny one, and I have a much closer bond with my dad than my brother has who was BFed for almost 20 months. So, I guess what I'm trying to say is, that if it REALLY doesn't work it's not the end of the world, it doesn't mean you're a bad mum, and it won't necessarily harm your baby if your doing other important things right. Right?


----------



## pinkwaters

Very true Ylanda,

While the benefits are awesome and it would just be great if I was the easy breezy type (baby and I), it wouldn't mean I did something wrong if it wasn't.
My sister tried everything her daughter just wouldn't latch on! 

While I'm all for it and totally support breastfeeding, if it doesn't work out, good nutrition is always out there!


----------



## AsEn11

I definitely want to breast feed..if it didnt work out I would be upset. But you ladies are right there is always another way to make sure baby is healthy.
But in a perfect world i will breastfeed and make babies food myself.
My cousin does it and has saved a bundle of money plus its better for your baby.
But fingers crossed for everyone wanting to BF!!

And on the diapers that is a good idea to by a couple small packages to see what is fit for baby.
So I will take that advice and do the gift card thing where I put money on cards and once I figure out the rightone i will have that money set aside because I dont want to be stuck in the middle of the night or home alone with no diapers lol


----------



## No Doubt

I would be upset if I couldn't bf either, but I guess I would just have to get over it, lol. I can't di anything about it once I've tried all I can.

I didn't read that right about the gift cards before. That is a better way to go I think I will do that. Start putting money on a gift card then buy them when they get here so I know what fits. I'll just get a few sizes. Thanks!

I want to make the food too when they are old enough. I have a nijja. I love that thing. Processes food and makes really good frozen beverages! I plan processing my little heart out making apple sauce and carrots and whatever I can get my hands on!


----------



## AsEn11

My cousin has the baby bullet and loves it but now that her daughter is 9 months she eats more so they do potatoes, sweet potatoes, banans, ect..in a reagular blender pour in an ice tray they freeze, empty them into a freezer bag and take out whats needed at that time. Genius!!! I cant wait


----------



## pinkwaters

Great food preparing ideas Ashley, I'm sure it will all go great and once we're at that stage I hope you ladies still log in to share your new found secret ways to make life and baby food easier ;D Hoping we all get to experience the joy of breastfeeding smoothly 

I woke up this morning with a sharp pain around my bump it felt weird, when I tried to get up it got worse so I just stayed still waited for it to go before I move. My doctor is great he doesn't mind asking questions over text but I always feel silly. It's all probably normal but I've been paranoid after I got sick. Still taking my cough syrup at night but feeling heaps better!! 

Any movements No Doubt? Since you're the furthest in ;p I still don't get any, that one wriggle and bubbly feeling is gone, I have an anterior placenta and the doctor mentioned it could take longer to feel because of that. Expecting something around 21-22 weeks in (fingers crossed) I really want to feel the kicks!!


----------



## Ylanda

I think I may have felt a tiny flutter a few days ago but nothing constant or clearly baby-related. It could just be my bowels, I guess... :haha:


----------



## No Doubt

A lot if girls on the other preg thread I visit have anterior placentas and they are all experiencing the same as you. I do feel lots of movement no full blown kicks yet but they are definitely harder than the flutters I felt 6 weeks ago. On days where I'm not active or not using w lot of energy, she's in there all over the place. She recently started kicking me in the bladder which makes me feel like I always have to pee, but she moves around so its not to constant or too bad.


----------



## pinkwaters

Awww that's nice! 
I asked the doctor when I would get to feel something full on and he predicted 21+ weeks so here I am waiting, he said that when it's the baby you'd know it it's not something you can confuse (Let's hope for that ;D) 

Ylanda I used to get flutters 2 weeks ago I think but doctor said it doesn't mean that's baby ;s I'm sure the tiny flip I felt was though, he said it could have been a strong movement that you felt it early but doesn't mean it would happen too often. 

Waiting waiting ;D


----------



## Ylanda

It's just one big loooooooooooooooong waiting game, isn't it?! ;)


----------



## pinkwaters

Haha Ylanda YES! I feel like 'I'm Waiting For ....' is all I say these past few months!!!! 
Waiting for the best thing ever I guess ;)


----------



## mamaxo

Due on June 29th with my first :)


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome and congrats mama!


----------



## mamaxo

Thank you very much :) Very excited & nervous all at the same time!


----------



## pinkwaters

hey mama! Adorable avatar !! 
COngrats :) 
Ah the nerves haven't chilled with me either! 
When is your next scan?


----------



## Ylanda

Welcome along, mama! :hi:


----------



## laceyinthesky

Hello, Mama! I'm due June 7th and also have bicornuate uterus.


----------



## No Doubt

I order the stroller today. Should be here this week sometime. This is the one I got.


----------



## Ylanda

Very nice, NoDoubt! 

I saw a maternity bra specialist and finally got some bras that actually hold up my boobs today - such a relief, I am finally comfy again! :happydance:


----------



## AsEn11

Ylanda said:


> Very nice, NoDoubt!
> 
> I saw a maternity bra specialist and finally got some bras that actually hold up my boobs today - such a relief, I am finally comfy again! :happydance:

A materninty bra specialist?! Wow why give me more ideas on how to spend money!! That sounds amazing!!


----------



## Ylanda

AsEn11 said:


> Ylanda said:
> 
> 
> Very nice, NoDoubt!
> 
> I saw a maternity bra specialist and finally got some bras that actually hold up my boobs today - such a relief, I am finally comfy again! :happydance:
> 
> A materninty bra specialist?! Wow why give me more ideas on how to spend money!! That sounds amazing!!Click to expand...

:haha: I'm not sure where you live but in the UK the National Childbirth Trust runs loads of local services for pregnant ladies and new mums. And in our area they have a trained bra fitting expert who specialises in maternity/nursing bras and sells them at a discount with some of the profit going to the charity. So I just gave it a shot and went to see her today, such a lovely experience all around, she made me feel so comfortable I didn't even mind taking my bra off in front of her. I tried on about ten bras and ended up ordering one she didn't have in my size, and buying one bra and one tank top with a built in bra. They're all from the brand Bravado! (soooooooooooo comfortable), the other brand she stocks is HotMilk who also do gorgeous bras but sadly none of them fit me...


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Welcome Mama!

Not much new to report on from me, enjoying 2nd trimester, enjoying nesting. Lots of sorting and reorganizing. Baking. Eating ;)

Speaking of, this is a great recipe for possibly the most unhealthy snack there is. But so good. 

Eggless cookie dough- not for baking, for eating:
https://pinterest.com/pin/117586240243014664/


----------



## No Doubt

Mmm yummy. I'm gonna have to try that. Glad that you're enjoying 2nd tri hun. Have you bought anything else?


----------



## Ylanda

OMG, I made waffles today - not having the raw batter was the hardest thing ever. So glad I found this - hubby is leaving tomorrow night to work away Tues 'til Thur, so this might have to happen!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Here's the latest photo of our little MAN!!!! I cracked about 4 min after we walked out of there and refused to close my door and let hubby leave until he told me, lol. I thought I saw something on the u/s, but lied to myself and said it was the umbilical cord. Then she told me to look away while she checked over around the bladder and whatnot and I heard three distinct keystrokes then a bunch of deletes, so I knew it was a boy before we even walked out of the room...just needed hubby to confirm, lol. Everything is measurimg up well. I'm so excited!


----------



## Ylanda

Congrats on team blue!!! :happydance:

Only one more week until we find out which team we're on! Can't wait!!!


----------



## pinkwaters

Congrats on team blue No Doubt!!!! Amazing and clear picture yay for that too!! haha 
I totally understand Ive known since week 15 now ;D It's just too exciting!!!


----------



## mamaxo

pinkwaters said:


> hey mama! Adorable avatar !!
> COngrats :)
> Ah the nerves haven't chilled with me either!
> When is your next scan?

My next scan is Feb 7th to confirm the gender of the baby. Nervous! Lol It's also the 20 week scan so just hoping every thing is well.


----------



## mamaxo

laceyinthesky said:


> Hello, Mama! I'm due June 7th and also have bicornuate uterus.

I haven't had any issues so far with my bicornuate uterus. It's also my first pregnancy so I wasn't sure what to expect!


----------



## pinkwaters

I got my 20 week scan delayed due to the emergency scan when I got sick week 19. They moved mine to Feb 3rd Week 22 I can't wait! My baby H is always hiding away, they say orange juice helps the baby move? Has anyone tried that? 
I want a profile picture ;P The doctor made a joke about how this wasn't a photoshoot, he's nice though I didn't mind but I really want a nice picture next time!


----------



## Ylanda

Ladies, what's normal/expected in terms of weight gain? So far I've gained 5kg (about 10lbs) since before my pregnancy. I was 72kg (144lbs) before I got my bfp, then got a total eating craze so my the time of my first appt I was 74kg (148lbs) which they said was great for my height, giving me a BMI of 25. When I weighed myself a few weeks back I was 76kg (152lbs) and on the weekend the scales showed 77kg (154lbs). My mum almost lost it when I told her how much I weighed, she is convinced she was 80kg (160lbs) at the end of her pregnancy with me and she is roughly the same height as me. I tried telling her that most of my "extra" weight before preg is muscle so I know she's freaking out over nothing, every woman is different after all. It did get me thinking, though, how much is normal...


----------



## No Doubt

I don't know if the oj works, but I know I have a little kickboxer in there who doesn't stop moving and I drink a glass every morning. Worth a shot I guess.


----------



## No Doubt

Ylanda 10lbs at 19 weeks is normal. Like you said, everyone is different.


----------



## pinkwaters

hey Ylanda 

For BMI between 20-25 -- 9-13Kg is considered normal overall. However in saying that, the BMI does not take into account whether its mostly muscle mass or extra fat. As long as you are eating healthy don't worry too much about it and just try to stay within 14-16Kg overall weight gain. 

I'm a nutritionist and I have a BMI of 23, well 24 maybe 25 now, already piled on 5-6Kg and doctor was shocked, I still fit into most of my clothes and its mostly water weight because I haven't been eating anymore than I usually do! Currently at 72Kg and before IVF I was 64kg 
I also gained 2Kgs during the whole IVF process but that was due to emotional eating and that crazy wait!

I'm hoping I only gain another 6-8 but they say everyones different, my sister had a steady gain of 1kg per month till the very end, wheres my friend whos about to pop didn't put on more than 5 until her last month she piled another 6 on in one month! So there's noway of telling what to expect! 

For me its about having a Happy and healthy pregnancy and Leaving the weight issues to be dealt with after ;D Otherwise I'd go NUTS


----------



## Ylanda

Thanks, pink! :flower:

See I was on a crazy six days a week training schedule for rowing right up until morning sickness and fatigue set in. So I was pretty toned but also pretty heavy with muscle. I guess that's the drawback of the BMI. I know the muscle is deteriorating rapidly but I don't feel chubby as such. I have a bit of a bump but my face and arms and even my waist are still pretty much what they were before. 

I like your way of looking at it, postponing worrying about the weight until after the birth. I just wanted a quick check if I'm in a healthy range. I eat pretty much as normal again, after my crazy eating early on. Maybe it eat a bit more but generally I eat pretty well. Exercise is something I could increase on but that's easier said than done with me feeling like crap half my time...


----------



## pinkwaters

Aww I know what you mean! I was working out regularly at the gym before IVF but was on bed rest for a while with the bleeding and all that I feel like I lost a lot of my fitness in general but I am determined to get it all back after birth! 

Before getting pregnant all I did was encourage women to try and stay within the range where possible, But I have a new understanding to the limits of pregnancy now. While I still encourage staying within limits I now understand its not always as easy as it sounds really. 

Emotional ups and downs and surges of energy then lack of it, sleeping pattern etc worrying about small things. It takes a lot out of a person. As long as the majority of the food is healthy I say leave it for later really, no harm in giving into cravings at all! My current craze is ice cream which I will allow myself to indulge in ;D 

I'm trying my best to fit in some exercise now but my desk job 8 hours a day takes so much out of me, all I do is light walking now whereever I can! Hubby gets back in 3 weeks so I'll finally have my walking partner back! 

Try not to worry too much about it and I know people always have a bunch to say about weight and what not so choose to ignore ;p


----------



## Ylanda

I'm in the same boat as you. Atm I'm off sick due to extreme fatigue but I think I'm getting better or rather am getting the hang of how I can convince my body to function at work. I've just been to the post office and back and somehow that feels like a major achievement. My lower back aches when I walk, though, not sure what that is all about, I hope it goes away. I don't really have any cravings as such, which I reckon is a good thing, but tonight's dinner will be pizza, for example, because I cba cooking just for myself. I try and get my five a day and drink loads and not snack unhealthily but the main objective really is to try and stay sane! The next rowing season starts back in October, that's when I shall tackle the baby weight and get back into those skinny jeans! ;)


----------



## mamaxo

I have gained 7lbs and I am a little more than 17 weeks =/ I feel that it is more water weight than anything. It stinks because I lost 55lbs before pregnancy lol My bra and pants size went down! Now it's back up. lol Drives me crazy.


----------



## No Doubt

I feel like you mama cause I lost 60 before pregnancy and then things change. I luckily can fit every part of my body into my normal clothes except my tummy. And people keep saying I haven't gained anywhere but my bump, but my bump is huge I feel like. A few people keep saying that's how it is with boys...one day you're all cute with a wee bump then they make a grand appearance and you have a huge bump, lol. I'm fine with being bump cause I lose weight in my stomach easily, its everywhere else that's a problem. I've currently gained 14lbs and I'm fine with that. It seems I put on at the beginning of every tri and then it stays the same for three months. I'm leaving the weight worry til after as well. I just want to stay within a 25lb weight gain and I'll be fine.


----------



## AsEn11

At my 18 week appointment I was up 7lbs..I am 20 weeks today :) so will find out how much more I have gained.
I got in amazing shape this summer..working out hard and eating right..i felt great!! I have always been worried about my body and worried about how i looked.
But since I got pregnant and the further I get into it I have honestly never felt better. 
Minus the blemishes on my face and veins on my boobs I feel beautiful. I eat normal i dont overdue it because I want to return to my body and be a hot mama (who doesnt)lol


----------



## mamaxo

I have only gained a bigger bust, belly, and butt size lol. My OH does enjoy it, I feel like a freak of nature. I don't mind having a belly because I am growing my LO. The other features need to tone down a little!


----------



## laceyinthesky

I'm 20 weeks and have gained 10 pounds. My doctor says that's about average so you shouldn't worry!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Had my 21 week appointment yesterday. Everything went great with the ultrasound! Still waiting to be surprised on whether it's a boy or a girl!

I've gained 11 pounds since Dec 21. Yeesh. BUT...

I'm not sure how much I weighed prepregnancy. At my first fertility appointment I was 123. That was before my wedding when I was running daily and pretty much watching everything I ate. There is no way that's what I weighed by the end of the summer. 6 weeks I was 128 and 8 weeks I was 131. And then I lost 5 pounds with the flu and the car accident etc which was around 14 weeks. I'm 137 as of yesterday. Lol. Soooo I've either gained 14 pounds or 6. Haha. Doc was not concerned at all. 

I'm swimming 3 days a week, and I don't feel like I'm eating any more than I did. I guarantee my extra calories are from the 4L of milk I drink a week now! 

Haven't bought anything else for baby, but the wife has stripped the old wallpaper from baby's room and we're getting ready to paint and decorate!

Favourite symptom of late: everyone around me seems incredibly stupid. All. The. Time.


----------



## No Doubt

Lol...that's a pregnancy symptom? I thought people were just generally stupid, lol.

Yay for decorating! That was a really exciting time for us. Seeing the transformation was amazing when it was all said and done. Have fun!


----------



## AsEn11

Haha everyone seems stupid to me as well!! Or annoying..thanks for saying that was a symptom now I will blame it on that


----------



## 27yrsTTC

AsEn11 said:


> Haha everyone seems stupid to me as well!! Or annoying..thanks for saying that was a symptom now I will blame it on that

It's got to be. I'm usually a nice person. I swear.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

haha im glad its a symptom!!! I FEEL THAT TOO!! Its weird!!

Hows everyone? anyone else waking up in the middle of the night with the fear that they are squashing their belly or laying on their backs?? lately i feel that im not sleeping right "physically" although ive been sleeping the same way for the past few weeks..maybe because belly is getting bigger? I keep worrying that im squashing it!


----------



## AsEn11

CatchBabyDust said:


> haha im glad its a symptom!!! I FEEL THAT TOO!! Its weird!!
> 
> Hows everyone? anyone else waking up in the middle of the night with the fear that they are squashing their belly or laying on their backs?? lately i feel that im not sleeping right "physically" although ive been sleeping the same way for the past few weeks..maybe because belly is getting bigger? I keep worrying that im squashing it!

I was going to ask the same thing I freak out and wake up all night long! 
I will wake up on my back and panic or wake up on my tummy and feel like I am squishing the baby..it is so wierd and making me an insomniac


----------



## Ylanda

Mh, from what I have heard, you should avoid lying on your back whenever your awake but if you roll over at night it won't hurt the baby as long as you turn over once you wake up. Re rolling on your tummy, I would think that as long as you roll over as soon as you get uncomfortable baby will be fine. The amniotic fluid protects baby! Once your too big to turn over I guess you shouldn't force it...


----------



## No Doubt

I'm a stomach sleeper by nature and the maternity pillow helps me not sleep on my stomach...not that I could at this point, lol. But early on it helped a lot.


----------



## pinkwaters

Oh I find myself back on my back alot but my upper body is always elevated with a bunch of pillows to avoid sleeping flat and then on my tummy. The maternity pillow keeps me at an angle too,so if I find myself on my back should be fine 

Completely obsessed with sparkling water at this point! 

The weather is screaming for barbeques, I was at one last night and another tonight! I skip lunch when there's a barbeque and snack instead, can't resist all the good food so I make space ;D 

Next scan is in a week! Too excited! Should be a detailed one this one so should be fun! And hubbs will be here for the one after that and the rest after so I can hardly wait!! 

My bump literally popped popped out over night, everyone says it gets a huge growth spurt from weeks 20-26 and I can already see it, at first I thought I was just bloated but it's still there 2 days later ;D SO exciting!


----------



## pinkwaters

Noticed a HUGE change 2 days ago! Hubby was so surprised by it! 
Even though my anterior placenta is giving me no movements as of yet, this is exciting enough for now ;D :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130124-WA0007-1.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Ylanda

Gorgeous bump, hun!!! Mine seems to grow is spurts, as well, it's not a gradual growth by any means. Sometimes it doesn't change much for a week/ten days and then suddenly, almost overnight, it pops out another inch or two. 

My hubbs is shoveling snow atm - so no BBQs for us. Really really hoping for a decent summer but this being Britain it's quite unlikely. I really miss that about living on the continent... :( Anyway, I love the snow for now, it's good fun and looks so pretty! I love your eating strategy, though, saving room for the BBQ. lol


----------



## pinkwaters

Thanks Ylanda!! 
Snow does look pretty! Hubbs is in Paris and he keeps sending me these gorgeous pictures of snow and the Eiffel - Dreamy!! 
Haha yes making sure theres room for food! I know a lot of the girls are gonna come bearing sweets too which is going to be a killer! 

I was talking to a lady at work and she said I don't look like I'm in my 6th month, I told her how much I put on and she laughed said it was nothing and that she put on 3kgs per month!! Still managed to loose it all so yay for hope ;D


----------



## No Doubt

Beautiful bump hun. You're like me, I feel huge but people say I'm not and that its all bump. I had that huge pop too. Only I was so enthralled in the nursery and all I missed it. I took a pic of myself one day and was like where the hell did that come from! Now I'm constantly telling Virtue to slow down cause mommy still has 4 months, lol.

I FINALLY felt Virtue through my skin this morning. I just haven't been able to catch him cause he's so active. I tried to get hubby to feel but he's half asleep so of course he couldn't feel anything...and they were good kicks!

Going to do the registry today. Excited!


----------



## pinkwaters

Haha no doubt, thats exactly how I felt and feel now, starting to wonder how much bigger its going to get! ;D 

My about to pop sister in law flashed me her bump and I seriously freaked out her belly button was so stretched out it was UNREAL! She did that to show me a drawing her hubby did on her bump which was pretty funny but I was too focused on how stretched out it was I lost focus. She found it funny and just said oh you'll soon get there ... Poor belly button ;D 

The movements I bet are so endearing!! Hope your hubs gets to feel them soon! & Enjoy the registry!! Great fun!


----------



## Ylanda

I vaguely remember how big my mum got when she was pregnant with my brother - if that's anything to go by I will be MASSIVE! But you know what, I don't actually mind, cos it's all baby and I'm giving my LO all the space it needs!!! :D


----------



## AsEn11

Aww Pink your bump is so cute!!
And I cant wait to feel movement either..the last few days I have laid in bed talking to her asking her to let mommy feel her haha..my OH looks at me like I am crazy but who cares :) 
And a BBQ sounds so nice!! Its so cold here and miserable I probably wont get a bbq until right before baby comes..but just another thing to look forward to :)
I hope everyone has a great weekend and Its so exciting that we have less time to go than we have already went!! Its so real now


----------



## pinkwaters

I guess with a bump its a chance to go big! ;D 
Thankyou Ashley!! Haha I've tried talking to my bump to get some movements, apparently I'm not interesting enough to him ;D 

That's so true, less time to go than what has passed, feels scary and exciting, I can't wait for V day :D Not that I'm worried, just another mile stone to cross is always great! 

Hope you're all doing well!! BBQ went great, burgers, veggies, salads and dessert! Hungry again now ;D


----------



## No Doubt

Yum...cant wait for it to warm up here so we can BBQ. I love bbqing. We bbqed so much last that hubbs was begging me to make something different for dinner at one point, lol.

The registry went well and for the most part its all our together. I have to measure the opening in my home to add some gates and I'm gonna add a few different diapers then I'll be set. I got through a couple pages of the registry on the amazon registry so I still have to add a few pages there then I'll be completely done with that.

My mother in law was telling me about a website diapers.com that sells diapers at a discounted rate and will deliver them to your home, so I'll check that out too. Now to plan the shower. Luckily I have some wonderful ladies who are going to help with that so I really don't have to worry about too much other than telling them what I want. Love that idea!

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Ylanda

Sound great, pink!

Are you ladies all having a shower?


----------



## No Doubt

Hubby finally felt a few kicks! They were soft, but he felt them. Well they felt soft to him, but I'm just so glad he finally felt some movement!


----------



## pinkwaters

I think I will change my doctor ... again! I sound picky but he was mean! 
He said he'd be travelling and has to see me before so I went and he checked baby weight and said it was on the high range and that I should loose weight!! 
I told him my food pattern has been normal and I'm 21 weeks now how is that healthy 

He goes its your responsibility your weight gain is whats causing baby to be on higher end of the scale :S !!!!! 

My mother had us all around 3.5kg and he apparently thinks thats high!! It's absolutely normal! I figured he wants smaller babies to ease delivery but I just found it mean and he ended the appointment with ''I'm scared, really scared and worried for you. A big baby is not a joke''

Hello anxiety for me at that but when I spoke to my mother she asked me to change him and told me he's nuts!!!


----------



## No Doubt

I'm with mom. Everyone is different and not every baby is 5lb. There is a girl at my job who is 29 weeks and has to have gained at least 30lbs by now. She's a tiny little thing but her hubbs is a big solid meat and potatoes kind of guy. She's gonna have a good size baby regardless. Time for a new doctor for you hun. And to make you worry and try to instill fear...douche bag!


----------



## Ylanda

Go change doctor!!! Don't let him freak you out wirh rubbish like that!!! I was closer to 4kg and guess what - it was fine!!! :hugs:

AFM, I'm just back from my anomaly scan. It was soooo amazing seeing baby again and the sonographer was super, as well, explaining loads. Everything is perfect and normal and developing well. Aaaaaaaand - it's a GIRL!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## No Doubt

Aww so glad you had a wonderful scan ylanda. And yay for a little girl!


----------



## AsEn11

pinkwaters said:


> I think I will change my doctor ... again! I sound picky but he was mean!
> He said he'd be travelling and has to see me before so I went and he checked baby weight and said it was on the high range and that I should loose weight!!
> I told him my food pattern has been normal and I'm 21 weeks now how is that healthy
> 
> He goes its your responsibility your weight gain is whats causing baby to be on higher end of the scale :S !!!!!
> 
> My mother had us all around 3.5kg and he apparently thinks thats high!! It's absolutely normal! I figured he wants smaller babies to ease delivery but I just found it mean and he ended the appointment with ''I'm scared, really scared and worried for you. A big baby is not a joke''
> 
> Hello anxiety for me at that but when I spoke to my mother she asked me to change him and told me he's nuts!!!

Yes change that is crazy!! You need a doctor who is compaaionate!
I was a HUGE baby 10lbs 7oz!! I know big
And I have always been super healthy and am no where near over weight now so your fine..plus babys with some chunk are the cutest!!


----------



## pinkwaters

Thanks Ashley & Ylanda and yay for the scan and team pink!!!!! Glad all went well!!! 

I'm going to see my IVF doctor tomorrow and I'll ask her to recommend someone for me because honestly I'm done searching. She's great but doesn't do deliveries anymore, shame I felt so comfortable with her! 

Hope it goes well!


----------



## AsEn11

So I got some news I dont want to say bad news but it definitely shook me up.
I had my anatomy scan Wednesday the 23rd and got the report in the mail with the results. 
Everything looked fine minus my amniotic fluid levels..it says it looks in normal range but i am borderline OLIGOHYDRAMINIOS..
so I made the mistake of googling it..and it freaked me out I was hysterical to the point my OH had to put me in the shower to calm down.
It is a hard pill to swollow that me being dehydrated could affect my baby.
I was heart broken and confused..my friend who is a nurse calmed me down and said to up my fluids and try not to worry.:cry:
I have left my doctors office messages and no call back yet my doctor works in multiple offices so I am not sure if he has even seen the report. I would just like to hear it from him that all is ok and not to worry.
Anywho just had to get that out. Thanks for listening :flower:


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sorry hun. I know that's hard, but I agree with your friend. Up your fluids and try not to worry. There are threads in here where people have had this before and I'm going to urge you to not look at those as I don't want you to freak out more. But what I will say is that people do go on to deliver healthy babies even when there is no amniotic fluid at all. They may have to he monitored more closely, but it is possible. Your levels are still normal hun which is a good thing. Focus on that. Hopefully with upping your fluids you can get more amniotic fluid in or at least stay borderline. I really don't think you have anything to fret about. Just be conscience of what you know and work with it the best you can.


----------



## AsEn11

No Doubt said:


> I'm sorry hun. I know that's hard, but I agree with your friend. Up your fluids and try not to worry. There are threads in here where people have had this before and I'm going to urge you to not look at those as I don't want you to freak out more. But what I will say is that people do go on to deliver healthy babies even when there is no amniotic fluid at all. They may have to he monitored more closely, but it is possible. Your levels are still normal hun which is a good thing. Focus on that. Hopefully with upping your fluids you can get more amniotic fluid in or at least stay borderline. I really don't think you have anything to fret about. Just be conscience of what you know and work with it the best you can.

Thank you for the heads up someone else recommended looking at those threads and i for sure dont need any ther negative thoughts


----------



## No Doubt

Don't! A lot of them had no amniotic fluid at all and as is the case with any situation there is always going to be a horror story which doesn't help anything. As I've always believed for any information you're looking for go to your doctor. He'll call you back im sure. I've had to wait for my doc to get back to me too before cause they do satellite offices here too.


----------



## Ylanda

Aw, AsEn! Sending big hugs! :hugs: I don't know very much about the condition so I won't try and give you any advice other than staying away from any non-medical information that would only upset you. :hugs: I hope your doctor gets back to you soon, I hate the uncertainty waiting for them to call! :hugs:


----------



## AsEn11

thanks ladies!! Its another waiting game haha like the rest of pregnancy..but hopefully he will get back to me soon so I can not worry


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey AShley ! Hope you're feeling better! 
Up on the fluids until doctor gives you any instructions. 
Stay away from negative comments and negative people! I'm sure all will be fine!! 

WHen I was bleeding at 9 weeks the best my sis in law could do was scare me and tell me how she bled up until delivery and lost amniotic fluid too and how that risked baby :S 
My bleeding stopped and all was fine! She still asks if Im nervous or anxious or scared of delivery ;s I just dont get it!!!! 

Stay clear of those! *HUGS*


----------



## AsEn11

My doctor finally called me back yesterday evening..being the nice guy he is he talked me thru it like a human not a patient lol and calmed me down greatly.
He said he doesnt understand why they send those reports to patients before the doctor can get to them..because they freak people out.
But he said I am in normal range and it could have been a bad measurment, so when i go in next week he will measure it again (which I think means I get to see baby again :))
And if it has lowered we will do something about it but if not them we will keep monitoring it and make sure it was just an off day..
So final verdict-
Worse case I go see a high risk doctor 
Best case It was an off day and a reminder that anything can still happen.
Have a great day ladies!! Positive thoughts for all!!


----------



## No Doubt

Ok ladies, so I FINALLY did the what to expect when expecting workout...oh and from here on out it's called the preggo workout. I did 3 of the 6 parts...two cardio and the stretch and relax. 30 mins total and I loved it. I like that it didn't feel like 30 mins cause it's broken down into segments. I also like that my heart rate didn't get too high and I was drenched in sweat, but it still got the work done. I also like that I didn't feel ridiculously out of shape as I haven't worked out in months. I got to workout so many parts of my body, especially the ones I will use in labor, and the stretch was great. It used yoga poses which I really don't like, but still loved the stretch and felt great after it. I couldn't honestly keep going, but said I would take it easy for now. I looked at myself in the window and saw my bump and the fact that I'm working out for me and Virtue and then to see him there...kind of...it made me giddy! Like I'm falling in love with being pregnant all over again!


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey Ashley, that was exactly what I was thinking because with my hospital the doctor reviews results first! Otherwise I'd be googling every single thing I see on that paper ;D 
Hope it was just an off day!! 

I went to see my IVF doctor and she referred me to another OBGYN (lets hope this one sticks) she was very upset with what my current doctor had told me and said that he obviously hasn't taken into account that my hubby is 185cm tall and that could affect weight of baby, either way it was still in the range, just the higher range. 

I see my new doctor in 3 weeks for my 24 week scan. I got to see Baby H twice this week though so yay for that ;D 

No Doubt, I've started walking for an hour everyday and that seems to wear me out! Hard to accept how unfit I am now haha good for you for starting this!


----------



## AsEn11

Pink thank you! 
I hope your new doctor is the one!! I have been lucky so far with a down to earth doctor who is always very calm abd thats good for me!

NoDoubt good for you starting to work out!! I walk a lot at work so I count that as my workout, I am to tired when I get home! I have a prenantal pilates/yoga dvd I want to try but I want to ask the doctor first just to make sure..if my fluids dont go up I cant to any exercise or it could lead to bed rest :(


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Asen11 I'm glad everything turned out well! they shouldnt scare u like that! 

No doubt: awesome workout..Im too scared to try these ..i dont know why! I worry i might strain a muscle or hurt myself..thus, hurt the baby..thats the paranoid me talking..

Anyone else cramping? Not bad cramps...like very light on sides and back! I got nervous about it today.. its not all day..its like sudden and light..but i can feel it..I used to cramp early pregnancy which i realized was normal because uterus was stretching..but at almost 20 weeks now i didnt expect this..I will definitely mention this to my dr next week..but i want to see if anyone had this before?


----------



## No Doubt

Catch I actually still slightly cramp every two to three weeks. Seems like when there may be a little bit more stretching to make room, but it doesn't last long just long enough for me to notice it and its not like menstrual cramps, just more like pulling.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Thank u no doubt! Thats exactly how it feels...different from af cramps...pulling as u said! ..not long either..i havent felt this since week 13..thats why i asked...i thought u dont feel these anymore at this point..But maybe i thought since im reaching 20 weeks ..uterus i going up to my belly button? i heard thats when it happen.. i'm gona ask my dr next week 

Thank u :)


----------



## AsEn11

I have been getting a stretching feeling up by my belly button it it a little painful but goes away..I think its my uterus moving up..and iget the cramping low down but honestly TMI I think it is from not having reagular bowel movements


----------



## CatchBabyDust

its been bothering me for three days now... Asen11 to top ur TMI lol (I had a long orgasm right before all this cramping started two days ago) forgot to mention that point! Maybe thats it??


----------



## AsEn11

Ha I just laughed out loud..got a couple funny looks in my office..
That was probaly it I have had that happen to but not for to long..I just cant stand up straight for awhile lol


----------



## CatchBabyDust

looool!! Being pregnant is beautiful! <3


----------



## AsEn11

but yes still ask your doctor..also i read in Fit Pregnancy that there are certain positions to have sex to prevent discomfort if that the issue..


----------



## No Doubt

Lol, that is so funny about the orgasm. That's happened to me before and I honestly don't know if it's a good thing or a bar thing, lol. So good it hurts...lol!


----------



## pinkwaters

LooooooooL That just cracked me up!! Ashley good point you made, Hubs is back in 7 days I should search the good positions ;'D 

I get those light pulling feelings 2 or 3 times a week so I stopped looking into them though ;D Leg cramps are starting to become the worst thing ever along with hands numbing because of the way I find myself sleeping. 

Eitherrrr way, I got a nice kick last night so life is all butterflies and flowers today ;D I'm hoping by the time hubs is here there's more of a pattern so I could get him to try and feel something! Friday COME SOONER! ;D


----------



## No Doubt

Pink is he home for good Friday? So exciting! I remember when he was leaving and how hard that was and that he wouldn't be here for various thing in the pregnancy. But now he's coming home! Man time fly's doesn't it!


----------



## pinkwaters

YES!!! Back for goood! SOOOOO excited! was bummed that he left so early during the pregnancy but time does fly! I was 9 weeks when he left so he's pretty shocked with pictures of my bump!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Time does fly! Pink so happy for u and its exciting for ur husband!! He'll be back for other great milestones!..

Half way through my pregnancy today...I also felt my baby kick yesterday!! I was listening to ed sheeran Give me love . I love that song so much and she started kicking away by the chorus (the best part lol) ! I guess this little girl has her mama's taste in music! ..

Hows everyone else feeling? Any close appointments? Mine is in 10 days


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sure he's gonna fall out pink when he sees your belly in person. So exciting for you two! It'll be like telling him you're preggo all over again, lol.

Yay for feeling your little girl kick catch! I'm sure the reassurance you need. Such a special moment!

So I totally went all out for my little man today. Virtue already had way too many clothes after just one shopping trip, lol. Don't worry, he'll get way too much more, lol.


----------



## pinkwaters

Thank you ladies! 

I started shopping for myself a little, got another pair of pants, bras since my boobs have bumped up a size maybe more ;D and pyjamas now that nothing covers bump comfortably!

I stopped trying to force myself to take my pregnancy vitamins I keep throwing them up and my Iron is borderline now, so I switched to calcium & vitamin D pills and Iron Biotin pills, MUCH EASIER! they're like small panadol pills not huge plastic coated ones. Been working great so far.

Every pregnant lady around me has popped already ;D It's great and exciting but also reminds me of how much I want to meet my little man ;D I keep imagining it! Not the labor though haha


----------



## pinkwaters

Our wedding anniversary is on the 14th and its Valentines Day AND 3 days to my V day ;D Any gift ideas? Stuck! We've known each other for more than 8 years now and married for 2 of them. 
Can't think of anything new!


----------



## Ylanda

Are you planning a baby moon at all, pink? Paul and I suddenly realised that this year's Valentine's Day and our anniversary will be the last where it's only us two, so we're thinking of combining the two occasions and going away for a weekend. This'll be our 7th valentine's, so I'm completely over chocolates, cards, and candles. I do love getting flowers but they alway seem so expensive for sth that doesn't last long.


----------



## pinkwaters

I know right! I wanted to put some flowers in the room this weekend, they're so lovely! 

Well for both our birthdays last year we took a nice week off to Greece which was amazing! and he's done travelling after Paris too, plus I don't want to take days of work until the delivery. It feels like I got every gift in the book. I was thinking shades for summer but nothing special about that ... Gift shopping starts to get hard the longer you're with someone ;D and girls are much easier, I'm sure we'd all be happy with jewellery anyday ;D


----------



## No Doubt

Pink what if you get him a gift basket of all the little things he likes. I've done this for hubbs before, our his favorite candy, soda, movie, whatever in a little basket and given it to him. He liked the idea. Then later that night I pampered him with a hot oil massage, soft music candles so he could relax. That would romantic for you two. I do like the idea of a baby moon though. I really hadn't even thought about it, but now I would like to get away even if just for a weekend. I too am trying not to take any time off until Virtue is here though so it would really have to just be a Friday and Saturday night if we went.


----------



## pinkwaters

I like the idea of a gift basket! 
My father in law has a small beach house which the family will be gathering at later this month, so glad he'll be there with us so that should be fun for a few days! I don't have time for anything other than that, my shift is 6 days a week so not much to do on one day ;D 
Took 2 days off work when he comes to atleast spend some time together! I went around the shops yesturday, saw some shades I liked might add them to the gift basket! Thanks!

Baby gave me 3 nice kicks last night ;D this is getting fun


----------



## pinkwaters

Is it okay that I still find myself sleeping on my back? Like I keep waking up on my back. 
By now there is no chance of sleeping on my tummy but My sides keep getting numb and I switch 1000 times a night, I guess that's why eventually find myself on my back. 

People share alot of horror stories about things I don't know if its okay or not anymore, but I try to keey my upper body elevated with a bunch of pillows


----------



## Ylanda

I wouldn't worry too much, pink, my pregnancy yoga teacher always says lying on your back is ok until you're 32 weeks! And from what my MW has said, it's more likely to be uncomfortable to you than for baby, because either your legs fall asleep or you feel light headed. As long as you move around during the night I'm sure you'll be fine! I know I'm a bit behind you but sometimes I just can't get comfy on my side so I just roll onto my back, just to get some sleep!

I think Alanna as moved right back into my body, I can't feel her today and my bump looks flat. :( Hope she comes back out soon!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Pink- I too find myself laying on my back in the middle of the night lol...My husband sometimes wakes me up to re-position if he sees me... my leg cramps are worse sleeping on my sides..so i also elevate myself using pillows under my back to lift me up a bit..

Ylanda- Baby girl isnt kicking much for me either today.. I can feel her but no kicks like the other day! It was precious ..i hope she kicks for me today! I miss her lol.. Also i love how u already picked a name ! I havent done that lol.. we are a bit picky!..i think it'll take a while choosing a name..and i wasnt one of those girls who has picked names since they were teenagers :( its biting me in the ass now.. Choosing a name is hard!


----------



## Ylanda

Yup, choosing a name is hard work! I wanted my first daughter to be called Alanna ever since I was 11, luckily DH loved the name right away when I first suggested it ages ago. We'd have been pretty stuck for a boy, though, so it's just lucky that we're having a girl. Getting the Ingrid in there took some work on my DH, he thinks it sounds too harsh, too German, but he googled the meaning and it means sth nice so he was ok with it... :haha:

I knowwwww, I want to feel her for real again! At least my bump is back now, I was so freaked by that this morning! I Almost got the tape measure out to see if I had actually shrunk!!!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

few days ago the same thing happened to me! I thought my bump shrunk!!! but then it was back to normal..i wonder whats the cause..maybe not retaining water that time.? if u find out let me know lol


----------



## CatchBabyDust

oh and i think Alanna is a beautiful name! :)


----------



## Ylanda

Apparently it can be anything from less retained water, less bloating to baby having moved further to the back of your womb (near your spine) that can make bump seem smaller. It's quite normal, there's a couple of links posted in my journal, one is a totally crazy case where someone's bump practically disappeared over night. Jeez, that would have freaked me right out!!!


----------



## AsEn11

I still find myself on my back as well it is like heaven..but I feel bad for baby so i try and reposition myself lol
As far as choosing a name I went the old fashioned way and we are using family names so it was easy Graci (Grace was my great grandma) Louise (was my OH mothers middle name, she has passed so it was important to me to fit it in) :)

My bump goes up and down as well..glad to know it is normal!!
I have a pretty small bump still..well it doesnt look as big as I thought..but..I thought it would never happen, I got asked when I was due the other day, from a stranger and I was thrown off guard lol and didnt know what he was talking about then it hit me..oh yes my due date haha I have to say I liked being asked it was nice :)


----------



## No Doubt

Ylanda, so cute about Alanna shrinking back in...it made me giggle. Those days where I don't feel Virtue as much, I notice that I'm tired myself, and obviously because they feed off of us, I assume that's reason why...he must be tired too. Not many of those days anymore though...more like he won't move for an hour or two, so I'm sure you ladies will start feeling them become very active very soon.

I will roll on my back to get comfy for a few mins, but when I'm ready to drift back into sleep I roll back on my side. It works for me I think because I was never a back sleeper, but now with no other options besides the side, it helps a little.

I've recently started feeling Virtue up at the top of my belly. I feel him up there more when I'm sitting...probably because he's all scrunched in the, but it's so cool. I had to discern his movement all over again. At first I thought it was a muscle spasm, but then it kept happening and it's been happening for about a week now. My little man is growing and getting so strong!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Ylanda thanks for the clarification :D

Asen11 It is lovely to be asked about ur due date! :D I like it more from strangers than people i know to be honest lol i dont know why..

No doubt When did ur baby first start being really active? i mean im only 20 and a half weeks now and just recently been feeling light kicks..i want more already lol..i know everyone is different..but do u know when on average?


----------



## No Doubt

I think I started feeling him every hour or two maybe two to three weeks ago. Before that it was a few times a day. But it seems like he's just been progressing so quickly and the kicks and punches are getting harder. I was in a meeting this morning and I actually saw my laniard with my badge in it move. I thought I was seeing things or moved it myself, but it happened again, lol.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

awwwwww thats so sweet! Cant wait to feel mine constantly! :)


----------



## AsEn11

I am happy we all get to be impatient together lol
Its so nice to talk to first time mommies and not people who know EVERYTHING and judge everything.
I think we are all going thru everything pretty equaly..and all have a lot in common..it is nice :)


----------



## pinkwaters

Thanks for the reassurance ladies! 

So true Ashley, I don't want my excitement over things that are happening to me for the first time ever to be reacted to this way --> oh I felt that with X and Y and Z and and and ;P Sometimes I do have questions for someone with experience, but its nice to know how first timers feel ;D 

Alanna is a beautiful name! We're still name hunting for baby H ;D 

I find baby and bump a little weird ;D Honestly every night before bed I put my hands on my bump as I talk to DH and just concentrate and get a few nice kicks, but when I don't do that I might get one if I'm lucky! It's like he only kicks when he knows someone is just sitting there waiting?! Cheeky! I still don't get much during the day but I'm happy so far! 

I don't know if its me imagining but it felt like the kicks I was getting could be felt from the outside just a little bit 

My 2 and a half year old niece was over at my mums this morning and she came running to me and went, when your baby is out are you going to give him milk like the cow in my book? I thought that was pretty hilarious. Then she went on to tell me how I have to give him a shower soon as he's out because he's swimming inside me now and needs to be cleaned!! I don't know where kids get things from!


----------



## No Doubt

Lol pink. Kids are so cute without even trying. I can't wait for those days when my son says things like that and makes me laugh!

I definitely think they are in there being cheeky. Even though Virtue moves around in there as soon as place my hand on my belly he stops or he moves somewhere else where I can't feel him with my hand and keeps on dancing, lol. He reacts really well to hubbs though. He always moves for him when hubbs places his hand on my belly. Has ever since I was able to first feel him. I just tell him, you don't know what mommy does for you yet, lol. Until daddy can carry you for nine months and bf you, I'm first, lol.


----------



## pinkwaters

lol It's the same here, he moves when I'm taking to hubs I will be really jealous if he moves for his hand more than mine ;D Well jealous and happy at the same time ;D 

I seriously need to stop poking my belly!


----------



## No Doubt

Lol about poking your belly. When I wasn't feeling him as much I would poke to try to get him to move and then ask hubbs what he thought Virtue was doing in there. Hubbs would say, I don't know but I'm sure he doesn't appreciate you poking at him, lol.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

loool pink ur niece sounds adorable..Kids are very smart these days! As for the kicking, not sure when it could be felt from outside..but yesterday i managed to put hubbys hand at great timing and i would feel her kicking and tell him "now" he said he didnt feel anything but we could definitely see it! So seeing the kicks comes before feeling them from outside....didnt know!


----------



## Ylanda

Haha, DH told me off for poking my bump, as well. He said I was being an intrusive mum already, can't I give Alanna some peace! :haha:

My bump is definitely back today after yesterday's panic, not sure if movements have come back, as well, though, it's hard to tell with the anterior placenta. Some flutters are definitely my digestive system working, others feel different. Hubby has been trying to feel kicks as well and every time he thought he felt something I didn't feel a thing, so no idea how that works! ;)


----------



## AsEn11

My OH gets on me for poking at my bump as well..haha 
Last night I was doing it and she would kick/punch a few times than stop then I would do it again and she would respond its like a game..I love it
I wish I could lay down at work and play with her all day but I guess she needs her sleep.
Can you believe they sleep so much already!!


----------



## pinkwaters

lol Ashley, I keep wondering about his sleeping pattern -.- Now that my sister in law gave birth it hit me how much kids sleep and how little they ineract at first and we're all in such a rush to get more ;D 

Still, I wouldn't mind the cuddles at all!


----------



## AsEn11

Yes pink they say our little ones sleep as much as a NB 12-14 hours a day! I was happy to read that so I could relax a little. :)

FYI ladies I went back to the doctor this morning and my fluid levels are back to normal!!
Thank God!! I go back in 2 weeks to recheck but talk about a weight off my shoulders!

Also I am 22w 1d and in the last month I gained more than I did in the first half of my pregnancy..anyone else? I feel like I eat the same so maybe it is just baby growing (wishful thinking)lol maybe it is all the fluid I have been drinking


----------



## No Doubt

Glad to hear your levels are normal Ashley!


----------



## Ylanda

Yay for normal levels!!! :happydance: :hugs:

I'm definitely piling the weight on more quickly now, as well, so I would like to think it's probably normal and nothing to worry about. With the placenta at full size now and baby putting on weight storing fat all the time I guess it's little wonder we see it on the scales...


----------



## No Doubt

Now is the time to pile it on Ylanda, but i've read that it will slow down into 3rd tri. They say a lb a week from here on out...AHHH!

24 weeks today and bump pic!


----------



## AsEn11

Cute bump!! I need to learn how to post pictures better lol
And ladies we are almost to V-day!! And 3rd tri can you believe it!!!!
Also OH gotto feel his first kick today...eeek!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for the first kick for daddy! That's so fun. I think I was more excited about it than my hubbs was, lol.

Today is v-day for me and I have to say that knowing that Virtue has a fighting chance should anything go wrong does make me feel a teensy bit better. Just a couple more weeks til 3rd tri!

Are any of you have braxton hicks yet? They said they can start aroun week 22. To be honest I don't know if I've had any or not. From what other people say it feels like I would have to say no, but I keep getting this tensing feeling kind of right under my belly...it's not the whole thing. Well, not keep getting it, but I've gotten it a few times. So who knows.


----------



## AsEn11

How do braxton hicks feel? 
And I totally was more excited than him lol


----------



## No Doubt

They say it feels like your entire belly tightens up all at once.


----------



## pinkwaters

COngratulations on V day ladies and yay for normal levels and first kick for hubby Ashley!!!

No braxton for me so far! 

I had the best 3 days ever with hubbs and off work ;D It was so hard to get off to work today I just wanted to lay there ;D Its great to have him back!! In saying that, he only got 2 tiny kicks and not even when his hand was trying to catch one, I was trying to sleep and had my belly against his back and baby decided it was time to kick ;D they were veeeryyy light!! 


Also, after sex I had a little bit of pink discharge that freaked me out but doctor said it was only normal after 3 months so phew, and it stopped after that day so yay! 

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## No Doubt

Glad you had a wonderful time with hubby. And how you cute about baby kicking him the back. Maybe that means he's gonna be kicking his butt forever, lol. They are such characters already!


----------



## pinkwaters

lol no doubt, that's what I think, cheeky already ;D


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Well hello everyone!! Long time no chat. I've been reading and catching up! Love the names so far and the bump pics!! I can't believe I'm 6 MONTHS PREGNANT!!

Baby had definitely moved higher in the past few weeks and is learning to creep under my right ribs. We had a chat about it in the car yesterday, and after some singing and sweet talking baby moved down for a bit. Cheeky is right.

Lots of hard kicks every couple hours. Very very active baby. I'm gaining about a pound a week now, weight seems to have stabilized into a good pattern (Yay!)

Home sick with a throat infection of some kind. It seems to be kicking my butt. My darling wife is priming baby's room while I soak in the tub. I'm in love with my waterproof cover for my tablet. I might live in the bathtub forever. Although I'm only allowed to use the upstairs bathroom shower when someone is here to help me in and out lol.

Another regular appointment on Friday. Going to see my family doctor today see if I need antibiotics or not. 

Otherwise just going with the flow of pregnancy. Much less grouchy than I was a month ago. A little whiny with being sick, but less grouchy ;)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_00000377.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 1









belly.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 27yrsTTC

In the black and white picture, the left pic is from 16 weeks and the right is from 23. You can see how the bump shifted up! Crazy!


----------



## No Doubt

Cute pics 27. Glad to hear all is going well, except the throat infection. Hope that clears up soon.

My bump has moved up too. He's definitely in there punching me under my ribs. It doesn't hurt yet, so I can't complain, but it's strong.


----------



## AsEn11

Thank you Pink!! Congratulations are your hubby being home I bet that has been the best thing ever!!
And 27 cute bump!!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Cute bump no doubt! ;) Congrats on reaching vday!

Asen11 Great news on ur levels :D

I've heard about braxton hicks but never really understood them? When should we feel them?

Today i had another scare of my belly shrinking! Or maybe i was imagining cause i've been looking at huge bump pix of other women..! Then i started panicking that she's not kicking much...i mean shes kicking lightly..but i guess when ur scared u need to be more reassured... I have my appointment in two days and i cant wait to check everything ..My paranoia is killing me..but i guess im more relaxed now than i was in the morning.

Anyone else have appointments soon? 

Enjoy ur day xox


----------



## AsEn11

I feel like i am leaking more than usual! Also I am paranoid because of fluid levels! how much discharge or water like leakage does everyone else have?


----------



## No Doubt

My preg tracker said Braxton hicks start around 22 weeks. I'm assuming it's correct cause my doc asked if I'd had any at my appt last week.

I actually had another appt on Friday cause I thought my water broke while I was crying in the shower last week. Turns out I just cried so hard that peed. I kept having a wet feeling like I was leaking which is more of why I thought I really had broke my water, but the doc said that discharge can be heavier when preggo and 2nd tri is usually when this happens. I've been feeling more wet for the past week or so, so I don't think you have anything to worry about hun. My doc had me do a hard cough to see if any fluid came out and none did. Maybe you can try that on your own, but if you're worried about go see your doc and ask them to take a look.


----------



## AsEn11

Ok that makes me feel better..I have been drinking a lot of water so maybe i am on overload haha I will try the cough thing and I have an appointment next week so maybe I will have him check me out


----------



## 27yrsTTC

I think I've been having Braxton hicks for about a week now. At first I thought it was baby snuggling really hard against the front of me, it gets hard and tight in a band across my front and then the muscles relax. 

I've had somewhat of a cold this week, bad sore throat more than anything. Still sore but definitely improving. 

Issue of the day is some kind of burning pain happening down there. I thought it was the start of a uti, same kind if feeling, but it doesn't really hurt when I pee. I wouldn't know if sex hurts because its burning and that's the last thing I want to do! More on the right side than the left. No new or different discharge at all. Not itchy. Just tingling burning pain. I finally started icing it yesterday and that seems to help but seriously I can't walk around with ice in my pants for the next four months!! It hurts enough that it woke me up at 4 am and I went and got the ice pack. It hurts outside, I would say inner and outer labia on the right side, and up the middle, but not internal. 

I have a regular appt with my ob/gyn tomorrow morning I'll see what she says. I can't see anything but I'm wondering about varicose veins.. Ugh.....


----------



## No Doubt

Ouch 27, that sucks. I don't even know where to start with that one hun. But I would definitely way you're having braxton hicks right now.

I also just got another pop of the belly in the past few days, no Braxton hicks for me yet bit glad to know there don't really hurt.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

I've literally been up half the night now with not a lot of relief. I have to say I've been lucky on the pee side of things so maybe this is the flip side. I think I'd rather be peeing myself!

I think I've had a belly pop again too the last couple days! It's crazy how it does that, hey?


----------



## Ylanda

I've really popped again, as well - seems like it happens over night, my 22 weeks bump pic is in my journal.


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey Ladies! 

Hope you're feeling better 27!! That sucks I had a little soreness a while ago and it got better when I started to drink more water, I checked for UTI and it wasn't that. 

I've had a sudden belly pop too and hubs is starting to feel the kicks from outside which felt amazing! But sleeping seems impossible by now :( I don't know how to sleep anymore. I have a stack of pillows around me and still no sleep, maternity pillow doing no good by now. 

My weight has been increasing so fast - reached 10kg already, I'm trying my best not to worry about weight now but I've been feeling really heavy and my shoe size has already increased, feels like I'm a water balloon by now ;D My mum retains so much water during pregnancy and it seems like I've taken after her. She keeps telling me not to worry and that it'll all go away but when the doctors stress so much over it you start to get confused. 

24 weeks tomorrow feels great too ;D 

There is one last thing I will say, this is the happiest journey ever but with the biggest ups and downs I have ever been through ;D


----------



## No Doubt

Definitely the best journey ever, hut you're right a lot of ups and downs. I'm still sleeping, other than losing my traditional 2 hours a night. That hadn't changed the whole time I've been preggo. Tonight I for the first time I felt like I was ready to get to the end. You know how women hit a point in pregnancy where they feel like the end can't come soon enough, I felt like that tonight a little. Then I got scared thinking about motherhood. Then I got scared thinking about delivery. I just hope everything goes ok in there.

To top it all off my hubbs just woke me out of some really good sleep do tell me we have a mouse. I thought we might cause bread would have tears in it with chunks missing, but there was no other evidence of a rodent so I thought maybe it was just spoiled or I had snagged the bread on something. He actually saw it tonight though. Normally I'd be freaking out, but this pregnancy has mellowed me and I told him next time, if it's not gonna kill me, tell me in the morning. Now I can't get back to sleep. He said he was sorry and was just trying to let me know cause he thought if was important. I'm not mad, just wish I was still sleep, lol.


----------



## AsEn11

Happy V-day pink!!!
I am 24 weeks Wednesday
My bump is also going up and down yesterday I felt huge today not so much..weird!
Also sleeping I roll on one side and get pain then the other and a different pain so I roll on my back and prop myself up and still no comfort I just want to turn on my belly but we all know thats not happening haha
And I also got he feeling a couple days ago that I am ready to be done..I am so tired of feeling tired and sick and not able to control my emotions..sometimes I dont know who I am..A total rollercoaster! 
Plus starting to feel her is the best ever but I was feeling her strong and the last couple days its much lighter and less so I am thinking that she turned over but it has me worrying again..I am ready to hold her in my arms and make sure she is ok..but thank goodness for dopplers at the time :)


----------



## AsEn11

another thing does anybody else feel like popping over to the 3rd tri forum? lol I feel like doing the gender test and stuff like that is a little old not to be rude but Id like to talk to people who are farther along..ok I did peak over there and its a whole new world instead of US pics its baby pics so exciting haha


----------



## pinkwaters

Thank You Ashley!! 
Haha I've been stalking the 3rd trimester forums too! I'm over ultra sound pictures and gender guesses as great as that stage was for me ;D 
And that's my sleeping pattern now, flipping from side to side, my legs have been going numb and the doctor asked me to stop sleeping on my back now that I'm 24 weeks ;s not even with my million pillows! Ah well .... 

My 24 week appointment went great though, hubs was there and he saw baby, this time he gave us a little of his face which felt amaaaaziiiing I can't stop staring! Baby is head down already but side ways so he asked me to schedule my 3D for 26 weeks and I look forward to that! 

Feels like I'm ready too, I want to meet him and name him (still struggling with name) except we still have a bunch of things to prepare still ;D


----------



## Ylanda

I'm also ready for this pregnancy to be over - even though I still have 17 weeks to go. I'm obviously not wishing for a pre-term birth but it would be nice if she could be here a bit sooner and could get my body back. I feel fine most of the time now (thank goodness) but none of my clothes fit anymore, my nipples are agony, my mood is all over the place. Tbh, so far pregnancy has felt more like a chore than like something to cherish, never once have I thought that I love being pregnant. It's ok, most of the time, but it's very much a means to an end for me...


----------



## pinkwaters

Ylanda said:


> I'm also ready for this pregnancy to be over - even though I still have 17 weeks to go. I'm obviously not wishing for a pre-term birth but it would be nice if she could be here a bit sooner and could get my body back. I feel fine most of the time now (thank goodness) but none of my clothes fit anymore, my nipples are agony, my mood is all over the place. Tbh, so far pregnancy has felt more like a chore than like something to cherish, never once have I thought that I love being pregnant. It's ok, most of the time, but it's very much a means to an end for me...

Whenever I say I wish Id have the baby already my friends would snap at that and say pre term isnt good ... It's obviously not what Im wishing for!!!! Just that time would go faster ;D 

I'm starting to feel that this isn't all exciting myself, puting on a ton of weight and feel so very heavy. Passed by my mums today and she couldnt stop laughing, she saw me last week and already I look huger and puffier to her. Definetly took after her in that, apparently by the end of her pregnancy she was piling on 4kg every 10 days ... I'm scared and I keep telling myself that I'll get my body back after ;D oh my


----------



## Ylanda

Glad it's not just me, pink! 

I just wish this whole pregnancy thing would hurry up!!! Luckily my weight gain is pretty steady (have gained just under 8kg over the first 23 weeks and I don't seem to be retaining any water) but it's all the little aches and pains and feelings of discomfort that are mounting up and starting to get to me:can't sleep, have to pee ALL the time, heart burn, my digestion is all over the place, sore nipples, sore lower back, killing headaches every morning etc. etc. I keep telling myself to be reasonable and be happy I'm finally feeling better and that the weight will come off after the birth etc. but then people say "yeah right, none of your great plans for after the birth will ever work out cos you'll be far too busy" and then I wonder if I was ready to give up my life... I think I'm just having a drama queen moment, my heart swells every time little AJ kicks me... Maybe our next child will be adopted! ;)


----------



## No Doubt

I think the "I just want to be done" feeling is normal around this time because there are so many of little twinges and whatnot at this point. My lower belly aches everyday and when Virtue rolls it literally stops me in my tracks. When he's not happy about something I get a nice rib shot. I actually told him this morning he was taking all my energy cause I have none, but I wouldn't have it any other way. I think I can handle the physical stuff, its all the emotional stuff that comes along with if that drains me, but 3 more months and then all the post partum emotions can kick in, lol. Yippee! Get used to it ladies, its never gonna stop, lol. But I wouldn't listen to people about weight loss after pregnancy. It can definitely come off. I've gained 17lbs so far and how is when he's really growing so I know there will be more, but I'm not worried. I really do think it will fall off.


----------



## Ylanda

Yeah, I realised earlier that my EDD is exactly 4 months from today. I can survive another 4 months, the little twinges and niggles are not as bad as the nausea and exhaustion I felt for the first three months. I have to keep telling myself that and it doesn't seem so bad!


----------



## pinkwaters

I must say nausea is the worst of all symptoms so far! Sleep deprivation comes next ... then sore nipples and boobs and emotional rollercoasters! I feel so close to snapping almost all day and have to keep reminding myself that its not me its those damn hormones, its helped so far but I doubt it will for long ;D 
More people giving birth around me, I want I want 
15 more weeks to go! 

As far as the weight is concerned, its harder when its us in the position but Ive seen my mum and sister shed it off, my sister only put on 9kg her whole preg but my mum above 30!! Lost em all. Doable so I suggest don't listen to people who put you down! We're gonna be super mums ;D


----------



## xJessie91x

Hi ladies, 
I know this thread started a while ago, but can I be a tag along?! 

Name: Jess
How long ttc: 1 month, first try! (Very grateful)
Age: 21
Due date: June 18th
Current symptoms: exhausted! Heavy boobs, slightly sick (I have a total wriggle bum) 
Scans: I had a scan at 6 weeks 5 days due to a bleed, saw baby's heartbeat (most amazing moment), another at 12 weeks 2 where we watched baby somersault all over the place and then 20 weeks 2 days where we SAW we are having a baby boy. :haha:

Current mood: HAPPY

I'm completely in love already and can't wait to meet our baby George <3 xx


----------



## No Doubt

Jessie, welcome and congrats;

Pink I was feeling like that a couple weeks back and had to take some time off, I only too an extra day at the weekend, but it helped to just be with myself and get our and do something I wanted to do. Didn't spend any money, just went window shopping, but the weather was nice and I enjoyed myself. Got me enough back to myself where I felt like I could function properly.


----------



## Ylanda

Welcome Jess :hi: Your EDD is one day before mine - so exciting!!! :D


----------



## pinkwaters

Welcome Jess & Congrats on expecting a baby Boy! I think team blue is dominating this thread? haha 

I'm planning a 5 day leave next week even though I can't afford it ;D I know it will help a lot and I plan to window shop myself No Doubt! Starts this Friday and I already made breakfast plans! 

Anyone getting massages? I REALLY REALLY want/need a foot and neck/back/head massage and alot of people are pushing me against it saying its bad for baby etc It would be amazing to get one over my 5 day break ;D Ahhhh and a mani pediiii - Need to spoil myself a little to get over this sudden low


----------



## No Doubt

Its fine. Just make sure they know you're preggo. I've heard there are pressure points that can send you into labor. I've heard this only about the feet though when going for the pedi. But massages are recommended as a relaxing tool. I wish people would get it together and quit trying to scare the hell out of pregnant women! That just irritates me...you can't do anything while pregnant. Sorry, miny rant over. But your getaway sounds like fun already!

Hubbs was offered a part time job which I think he should take. First because he wants it, but also cause we got bills! Lol, I jokingly asked if I could stay home and he initially was taken back but really started to give it some serious thought!


----------



## pinkwaters

I Know its like pause everything for 9 months!!! Well then I'm gonna book me a massage ;D 

Oh staying home would just be perfect at this point, I'm jealous of all housewives at the moment ;D Pregnancy must be way more relaxing!


----------



## Ylanda

Pink! Massages are FINE!!! I went for an amazing "mum-to-be" spa treatment back in January, best thing ever! Check with the place you have in mind if they do specialised treatments?! Got a pedi, as well, having beautiful toes again cheered me up no end, especially as I can't reach them any more without squashing bump! :haha: For a foot massage, maybe check if there is a reflexologist who is trained in maternity reflexology? 'Cos apparently, there are areas on your feet that shouldn't be over stimulated during pregnancy because it can influence the hormone balance - so probably best to go to someone who knows.


----------



## pinkwaters

Thanks for the reassurance Ylanda!! I look forward to my treat now :D Seriously just thinking about getting it relaxes me!!


----------



## Ylanda

:haha: You've made me want one, too, now!!! Do I spend the last of this month's money on a spa day or on baby clothes?! Or is there a way to fit in both?!?! Mhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... Decisions, decisions....


----------



## No Doubt

Try to do both, lol. Even if it's a little cheapy massage, then you can still by a few clothes!


----------



## AsEn11

I found a place that does prenatal massages and I cannot wait to get one!
Also I am super jelouse of housewives as well especially since I work 6 days a week and then my day off is always hectic so needless to say I am exhausted..it would be nice to get some rest for a couple days!

Today is my V-day!! Yay!! Its so fun reaching milestones!
I go back to the doctor tomorrow to get my fluids checked again..hopefully they are still normal
On another note I dont know if it is because I am tired and getting over a head cold or what but today I feel extra uncomftorable..like a little pressure in my lower abdomen and just an upset tummy :(
I wish I could have stayed in bed!
Also my coworker is sneezing across from me and telling me how sick he is..I keep saying nicely go home..go home..but I might scream at him! Do people not get it I cant take anything so if they give me ther flu/cold I am screwed..it makes me so upset!!


----------



## No Doubt

I get uncomfortable like that some days, I think it's normal. People come in sick here too. I spray Lysol all day. If you don't care about bringing tour germs in, I don't care about spraying Lysol. Plus I drink a glass of OJ every morning.

OAN, my hubbs caught that stupid mouse!


----------



## pinkwaters

haha glad the mouse is gone No DOubt!! 

Ylanda, Get the massage and then whatevers left buy some baby clothes ... we still have time ;p ;D Baby nows mama needs a treat! 

Ashley I'm exactly the same! 6 days a week and the day off is a push and pull to see family/friends AND get a few chores done ;s Definetly considering part time after baby! & Congrats on V Day!! Yay! Milestones are definetly something!

Sleeping is a serious challenge, my legs/thighs/knees everything numbs up and cramps and I have to keep turning. It does make waking up easier though, in a crazy way I know how uncomfortable it is to try to sleep again so I drag myself out happily! 
Baby H is getting stronger, the kicks are beuatiful and hubbs felt a few again, still feels just as exciting, we starting calling out names to get a response ;D he kicked when we stopped so we assumed he hated all the names we came up with! What a picky one ;D


----------



## Ylanda

Good thinking, pink! :) I'll see what I can do and see if I can get a massage booked before the end of the month. If I can't get one booked I might just rope Paul in to give me one - he is quite good! ;)


----------



## AsEn11

Ha pink that is so funny!!
Graci respondes to Graci sometimes so maybe she likes it..or its just a coincidence (however you sp that) I like to think she can hear me and is responding tho.

And lucky me I woke up with a sore throat and ear pain..im so stuffy..and the guy that came to work sick yesterday, the one im pretty sure infected me called me to call in sick this morning so I had to come to work :( I have my honey, peppermint tea and lemons tho so I hope that gets me thru the day :)

And to end on a good note I went to the doctor this morning and my fluids are good agian so I can quit the every 2 week appointments, I got to see my sweet girl looking at us and a little wave so that was fun! I go back in a month, I am doing my glucose test the same day so I am not looking forward to it at all.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

No Doubt said:


> I get uncomfortable like that some days, I think it's normal. People come in sick here too. I spray Lysol all day. If you don't care about bringing tour germs in, I don't care about spraying Lysol. Plus I drink a glass of OJ every morning.
> 
> OAN, my hubbs caught that stupid mouse!

LOL No doubt, I am a million times more afraid of rodents than I am of childbirth, and that's saying something. 

26 weeks tomorrow! As an interesting fact, the Duggars baby was born at 25 weeks. I was stalking pictures online haha.

I'm feeling pretty good, actually. Could just be in comparison to the last two weeks with a cold and a seized up calf muscle. Baby's room is almost done!

Pink- massage has literally been my life saver these last three months. I go almost once a week. They prop me on my side with pillows. So fantastic. It's your heel/Achilles tendon that is supposedly connected to your uterus and can cause contractions if overstimulated.

Every week I say I can't be how much more baby is moving, but it's true. The rolling and kicking is almost constant! Little monkey.

And welcome to Jess!!


----------



## No Doubt

There how I feel, like Virtue is just picking up speed. People think I'm kidding when I tell them I feel him at least every half hour. They just can't believe it cause when they were preggo a lot of their babies didn't move this much.

Now I have to go get a massage, I really want one after you guys talking about it so much, lol.

Another milestone for us 27. Double digits today! Only 99 days left, and we are officially in the 7th month of pregnancy!


----------



## AsEn11

wow congrats!! 27 weeks! Thats amazing so close now!


----------



## pinkwaters

Congratulations on your double digit countdown ladies !!!!

Ashley glad your fluids are all good!! 

I get good movements from baby now but not as often as I should at 25 weeks but I still have the anterior placenta to blame ;D Excited for my 3D scan next week and the oast 5 days off have been a blessing in terms of rest even though I just can't find sleep anymore due to cramps ;s good and bad I guess ;D 

I decided I will be asking for part time in March and April since May is my final month - Feels so soon!!! Yikes! 

Hope you're all doing well! I'm having a huge increase in appetite so eating veeeeeery well ;D


----------



## Ylanda

Pink, anterior placenta is limited how much I feel of AJ, as well. I still feel her plenty, but only on my left hand side (I think she is still laying across my body with her feet to my left) and sometimes very low down when she punches me in the privates! ;)

I handed in my paperwork for maternity leave yesterday, if all gets accepted my first day off will be the 14th May. I will be requesting part-time work when I come back, in the run-up to the birth I need all the cash I can get! ;)

We had sex last night for the first time since Christmas! :happydance: I finally feel like a real woman again!!! :D


----------



## pinkwaters

My movements feel low as well, I thought I'd be getting something higher up by now but movement is good ;D 
I know what you mean, I thought about part time now for a while but I just know I'd be so miserable if I dont ask for it. Been trying to save as much as I can upto now, still alot left to buy I think 

Starting to think of what needs to be ready seriously now as I;m getting heavier!

Yay for sex, I havent had any for 10 days, wierd for me but the one position I can tolerate has my hand cramping in all directions ;D


----------



## Ylanda

Yeah, we really need to be getting on, as well... Weekends keep being really busy so we haven't really made much progress on the nursery etc... Paul did a major re-arrange of the other spare room we have to make space for the sofa-bed to move through from what will become the nursery but now the other room needs some serious sorting out. It's all heavy physical work, so I need to get on with it before I get much bigger and even less agile... Today is also really nice and sunny so I think it'll be the garden that'll get my attention when I get back from work today. Need to see what we've got and what we need to get the growing season started! :)


----------



## AsEn11

I am jelouse of the lack of sex you ladies are getting haha sounds weird but I would be satisfied with like once a week but my OH prefers it as much as possible so we compromise with like times a week..just hard to get into it when its uncomftorable..haha
Also my movement is in th esame spot low adn to the left she lays down my right side so it makes sence..funny i just felt her as I typed this haha
But she sleeps a lot and wakes during the night..I noticed her movements gettign stronger..isnt it the most amazing thing ever?!? 
I am at 25 weeks today..getting closer to meeting are little babe! I am so excited..and also so behind on the nursery eek so much to do!


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for the sex ylanda! I recen't turned into a hornball and want it a couple times a week, lol. I even had a naughty dream the other night. That only happens when I am really tapped out, but that's not the case right now so I must really be in the mood, lol. 

I'm still feeling Virtue all over but he's kind of L shaped so his head and hands are up under my right rib and his feet down by pubic bone on the left. When he was smaller he was facing the other way. I'll often watch my belly jump. Me and hubbs sat in bed Saturday morning and just watched him perform. He loves when his daddy talks to him and just gets so excited and responds so well to him, lol. It's so cute!

I can't wait to be 30 weeks! Only 10 more weeks after that!

We are doing pretty good with everything being together. All the additional stuff will be bought after the shower and then we'll have everything, so I'm not stressing about that. There are two daycares that I want to visit downtown, but the weather is such crap that I never want to go out in it. Maybe next week. Plus today the possibility of me staying home became more real. My friend told her friend that has two kids about me and she said if I am staying home to let her know as the lady that's currently watching her kids is a nut and she lives farther out than she would like to travel. We just live up the street from her. She was really interested. So if hubbs took that part time job and I stayed home and earned money from watching her kids, we could definitely make up most of if not all of my salary. I told hubbs that I seriously wanted to talk about that. He basically has that job, he's just waiting on confirmation of the salary and then I will need to talk to this lady and her hubbs, and check on the insurance at my hubbs job. This could really be a possibility for me!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

THIRD TRIMESTER IS HERE!!!!!!! Yaaaaaaaay!!!


----------



## Ylanda

Yay for third tri!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## No Doubt

I'm with you 27! So excited to finally be in the home stretch! I think it's starting to sink in now for hubbs. A couple weeks back we just sat in bed and watched my belly jump as Virtue played around in there. That was the first time I think he actually saw my belly move and he couldn't stop staring at it. He just kept saying "I saw it...I saw it again...I saw that...and that one" lol. Then he couldn't stop rubbing my belly, lol...nut! Lately he's been asking how I feel about bubbs being here in 3 months...this is why I think it's all settling in for him. And he's been killing himself trying to get things squared away with his job before he leaves. First of all it's three months away so he has plenty of time, and he's only able to take a few weeks off so it's not like he's never going back, lol. But it's nice to see him like this. I was getting a little worried for a sec cause he was so removed, or at least that's how it seemed. But this truly is like my hubbs, wait until the last minute, so it doesn't surprise me in hindsight.

I have my glucose test tomorrow, not looking forward to drinking the yucky drink...blah, or getting stuck with a needle...double blah. Just hope it all comes back ok. It's during my regular checkup. From here on out, my preg tracker says appt are every two weeks. It will go to one a week at some point, so we're definitely cooking with grease now, lol.

I'm just getting so excited! I can't wait to meet my little man. I'm freaking out more about delivery, but I just keep telling myself I can do it. Still gonna attempt going natural, but no shame if I need the epi, lol. Hubbs mom just keeps telling me I'm brave, lol. I just can't wait!


----------



## Ylanda

That's the spirit, no doubt, of course you can do it!!! Your body is designed to give birth, just try and stay relaxed and let your instincts take over!!! However, it's great you're keeping an open mind, I think many women go in with unrealistic hopes or set in stone plans and then get very upset if things go differently. You're being very wise! :)

I'll have another appt at 27 weeks (meant to be 28 but I'm away that week), then at 31, 34, 36, 38, 40 and then it goes to weekly appts if I'm still preg. I've started thinking about a homebirth again so I better get to know my MW a lot better over the next few weeks! :) It's so incredibly exciting, I can't wait to make it to the end of 2nd tri and finally get on the home stretch!


----------



## No Doubt

I'm totally that person ylanda, lol. I plan everything and when it doesn't go exactly according to plan I get upset. So I told myself I would have to give a lot to the wind with this pregnancy as its all out of my control anyway. Plus that will keep me from being upset when things don't work out, cause I have no expectations.

Doctor appt today...ick!


----------



## No Doubt

Ok everyone, had my doctor's appt and everything went pretty good. They did say that they found ketones in my urine which is a sign of dehydration, so they said to drink more water...even though I drink a gallon a day, lol. I said fine, whatever, lol. Other than that everything is good. My belly is measuring at 27 weeks, right on track and they said that I had only gained 18lbs which is right where I should be! Thank goodness for that, I've been too afraid to ask about my weight. So that leaves me 7lbs for my pregnancy weight gain in third tri. I want to stay under 25.

Had the glucose tolerance as well. The drink made me gag, then it felt like it was sitting in my throat, but luckily my checkup took up most of the hour so I didn't have to think about it. The needle hurt, but I hate needles. The nurse thought I was nuts cause as soon as she pulled my arm down, she saw one of my tattoos, and couldn't believe I was afraid of needles, lol. Spine abifida test was within normal range...they didn't have this last time cause the lab didn't send it over. I have to have another u/s around 30 weeks cause of my fibroid. She said I may have to have another one after that as sometimes they can grow and get in the way at delivery, and mine has been growing this whole pregnancy.

Ok, everything else is good, not that all that wasn't, but you know, lol. And appts every two weeks now.


----------



## AsEn11

Yay for good checkups!!


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey Guys! 

Hope you're all doing great! Congrats on 3rd tri ladies! yay 
I didn't get my 3D scan ;( The doctor said that the water around the baby was JUST enough so not enough space to see anything which I just don't get but I figure with 3 months to go I'll just wait to meet my baby H <3 
My next scan is 27 weeks this coming Sunday then its every 2 weeks which is great ;D 

Completely sleepless now and work is just such a hassle ... I'm considering starting my leave in April ... I Just can't keep up anymore, keep getting migraines from lack of sleep.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Hey congrats to everyone having healthy results in checkups..and congrats for those in the third trimester already!! :D 

Can't wait for that milestone..hope everyone is doing well ..


----------



## Ylanda

Not long to go for us, Catch, just about two weeks!!! :D


----------



## AsEn11

Pink- Bummer on the 3d scan :(
I am worried about that but she lets you come back again at no charge to see if baby has moved..so fingers crossed..plus i dont go until 32 weeks i believe 

I cant believe I will be will in the 3rd trimester next week...eek so exciting!!

Also the more i think about it the more having a baby the more surreal it seems


----------



## CatchBabyDust

ylanda- Yup! Two weeks to go exactly for me :D urs is less ;) lol ur two days ahead! 

Do u realize ladies that even though if ur further than other pregnancies or behind..in the end when those precious babies are born they will all be the same age anyways! I think its only during the pregnancy and first year that actually makes a difference...hehe ..my cousin gave birth two days ago. I was so excited for her..but now i kinda miss our pregnancy talks lol ..she's moved on to fun new born stuff! XD


----------



## Ylanda

Yeah, that's true. I think it's because in pregnancy and during the first half year year you think in weeks, don't you - after that it's months or years. No one would say "my baby is 54 weeks old" but you would say "16 weeks" I guess. They'll all be wonderful June 2013 babies! :happydance: Having one of those days where I feel like time just can't pass fast enough!!!


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey Ladies 

hope you're all well. Approaching 3rd trimester I thought I would be feeling amazing but it feels worse than having morning sickness in a way ... I literally can't sleep, been sleeping a maximum of 3 hours a day and I hate napping simply because it hurts whichever way I lay down ;s 

I want to go get things done but I have no energy and my clothes are all shrinking so I need a few pieces but I just dont have the energy ... I feel weepy and depressed and cant wait for baby ... 

Poor hubby wakes up at my every turn and puff and I feel bad, he stays up with me talking sometimes just to make me feel better which I really appreciate but I just feel bad. Last night I was up till 4am so I dragged myself out of bed and made some warm milk and just sat in the kitchen staring at the wall before I attempt sleeping again. Now at work can barely keep my head up. 

Honestly considering resigning, its become the worst feeling ever to wake up for work after getting this little sleep. 

Sorry for the rant but I just had to let it all out. 
On a positive note - Have a check up today and baby kicking way more now, still didnt do my glucose tolerance test because being so tired I just cant handle 2 hours of sitting there not eating or drinking ... bad I know


----------



## pinkwaters

Scan Update - 

Baby is measuring between 28-29 weeks when I should just be 27 weeks, is that normal? 
The doctor said he'll be seeing me every 2 weeks from now on which I prefer but I'm suddenly worried about C section. Baby H's weight is also ahead, around 29-30 weeks. 
The doctor also mentioned that this will not affect due date at all but it just got me concnerned even though he was pretty calm about the whole thing. 

Baby H is already head down, we couldn't see his face, cheeky thing hiding already & the umbilical cord was infront of his face too which made it all trickier, he was moving during the scan which was really nice 

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## No Doubt

Hey pink, sorry you're having such a rough time. Sleeping is definitely getting more difficult now. Hopefully things will perk up for you soon. I don't know really if your baby measuring bigger will have any affect on the delivery. Here in the states they won't let you deliver vaginally if your baby is over 10lbs most places. Hopefully he'll balance out in the coming weeks!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Sorry pink ur feeling that way! But i did hear that the third trimester is the hardest for most because ur baby is heavier to carry and its harder to move around and sleep..Hope u feel better soon...


----------



## Ylanda

Pink, could you get some sick leave off work rather than resigning? Being at home for most of Dec and Jan gave me the time to just rest without having to worry what time of day it was and eventually my body got back into a normal rhythm. Why is sleeping so uncomfortable for you? Is it "just" the bump or are you actually in pain? Maybe you could get some physio to help? Really hope things perk up for you soon, you've been having such a rough time of it! :hugs:

I'm not sure what consequences the measurements might have - where I am they don't even measure that precisely, it all seems a load of guess work here...


----------



## pinkwaters

Thank you ladies 

I switched to part time for the rest of March and April so thats 4 hours a day and a weekend at least- Hope that helps!! 
The sleeping is because of the bump and the pain sleeping on my sides causes, my shoulder/hands hurt and legs cramp. Poor hubs helps me move around, I think I'm starting to get used to it all and adjusting to less sleep hours. 

My mother in law had her 5 kids at 8.5 pounds all vaginally, I'm hoping if baby has daddies genes he doesn't exceed that, I really pray for a normal delivery, I want to feel the whole process as crazy as that may sound. I'm still going to use some drugs just not epi. 

Hopefully it will balance out


----------



## No Doubt

Pink hopefully the part time will help and you can get some sleep. Sometimes my hips will ache at night too. I've found that it helps, if I roll just a little bit more to that side...not squishing my belly (as if that could happen, lol)...and stretch that leg out a bit. It relieves the pressure on my hip joint so it's stops aching immediately basically. Maybe you could try that. Hope it helps. Can't do anything about the rolling around though, that's hard no matter what. My hip/groin area has been jacked ever since I had those really bad pains back in January, so rolling over in bed or getting out of bed is crazy hard. One of the women I work with said that baby will rest in certain positions and rest on something just enough that it feels out of wack, so you could be experiencing a bit of that too.

Also I called my insurance carrier to see if the breast pump was covered and sure enough it is! It's covered at 100% and it's the one I was gonna get anyway, Medela Pump in Style. It's an electric double pump and my doctor just has to send a script once Virtue is born and they will send it out to me or drop it off. I'm gonna see if they send it over a little early so I have it when he does get here, but if not, I'll add a little cheapie hand pump type deal to the registry for the mean time.


----------



## AsEn11

Pink Sorry your not sleeping well that is the worst!
As far as baby measuring big I am also measuring about 2 weeks ahead my doc said it was normal and could change again to they just keep checking. :)
I am also ready for baby to come. I woke up and wanted to scream today my side hurt so bad..darn round ligaments.
I found a way to sleep that alows me to sleep and it is with a regular pillow under my belly and boobs on my side it helps then I have my snoogle betweetn my legs..but I also lay in pain many nights and have to turn over 20 times until i finally can bare with it.

Anywho I bought a Spanx type thinkg from moterhood for us preggos I didnt get it for the limming effect I got it because I read great reviews on the support it offers..so far today it feels nice that my belly has support and my back! So far Good!!


----------



## AsEn11

Ladies I just have to say i cant believe I will begin my 3rd trimester tomorrow!!! EEEKKK its crazy!!


----------



## pinkwaters

I definetly try a new pillow arrangement every night, I find this way my body doesnt get used to it and it makes sleeping easier! 

Part time has been a bliss so far! And it feels unreal to be in 3rd trimester already ;D I remember the long stretch to get into second! Can't wait till we do our final countdowns!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Hey pink, I'm measuring 27 and I should be 28. When I asked my ob what that means she said "basically nothing." Those charts are based on the average woman (whatever that is). She said she's had people measure completely wrong because of their height, etc. if you're short, you're more likely to measure big. I'm average height (5'5") but I'm petite so she said it makes perfect sense that I would measure smaller. As long as there is normal growth between scans they don't worry about it. 



pinkwaters said:


> Scan Update -
> 
> Baby is measuring between 28-29 weeks when I should just be 27 weeks, is that normal?
> The doctor said he'll be seeing me every 2 weeks from now on which I prefer but I'm suddenly worried about C section. Baby H's weight is also ahead, around 29-30 weeks.
> The doctor also mentioned that this will not affect due date at all but it just got me concnerned even though he was pretty calm about the whole thing.
> 
> Baby H is already head down, we couldn't see his face, cheeky thing hiding already & the umbilical cord was infront of his face too which made it all trickier, he was moving during the scan which was really nice
> 
> Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## pinkwaters

Thank you 27!! 

Ive always had him measure a week ahead and everyone said that was normal but when the doctor said 2 weeks ahead I got a little scared. 

I'll have a scan every 2 weeks now so should be able to tell and hopefully all goes well!! 

I seriously can't wait to meet the little guy, every morning I drive to work I keep imagining how it will all go and how itll feel like. Trying to contain the excitement and forget about time left ;D


----------



## AsEn11

Ladies is anyone else having wacky dreams about baby? 
I think there might be something wrong with me or my anxiety is getting the best of me..it is nuts what i have been dreaming about haha


----------



## No Doubt

Pink, I'm the same way. I always try to envision what it will be like. Will my water break, or will they break it at the hospital? Will there be traffic on the road when I'm trying to get there or will it be in the middle of the night? Will I be at work? Will I be able to reach my husband? Lol, and of course the dreaded question...will I be in labor forever? 2.5 months and my little bubba will be here! I can't wait!

Ashley, I've had dreams, but none that I would consider crazy, more like me worrying than anything. A coworker did forward me an article recently though on how women have crazy dream, daydream, nightmares, etc. but no one ever talks about it, so when they have them they think they're crazy. It was really interesting. She told the story about how she was walking her 2 month old along a sidewalk in NY and instantly had what she called a daymare that someone tried to come and steal her baby out of the stroller and she ran after him attacking him. She said it completely paralyzed her right there and all she wanted to do was rush her baby home. I usually have daydreams about what it will be like when he's here and we're playing with toys or rolling around on an ABC mat. I did have a dream that we bought a house with an indoor pool and jacuzzi and I was in the jacuzzi with Virtue sitting on my belly, then I got out of the jacuzzi to check on something and it was like he magically disappeared.


----------



## AsEn11

So I think I need to go get a dream book I read that that is a good idea while pregnant :)
So no judging but a couple weeks ago I had a dream that I went into labor in bed and a small hairless cat climbed out of my belly and Graci stayed in and me and Tom snuggled the kitten...SO WIERD!!

Then a ouple nights ago I dreamt that she woke me up kicking in the middle of the night and I reached down to feel them and her foot was sticking out the her hand I was freaking out!! And she was holding my finger..but that dream could of occured from an article I read on facebook..it is just bizzare

Also I dont remember my dream this night but a few nights ago Tom said he woke up and I was moaning..like I was dreaming naughty things haha weird I know and sad idont remember


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Had another massage today, this time she borrowed an actual pregnancy massage cushion from one if the other therapists. I swear, I would pay just to sleep in it. Looks like a contraption but is sooooooo comfortable. If I had an extra $500 I would buy one for at home!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## No Doubt

That does look pretty sweet! And I'm a stomach sleeper so that would be perfect! Why I am not rich and able to afford stuff like that when I want, lol. Now I want a massage with one of those.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

I swear to you it is even more comfortable than it looks.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Asen1, lol omg ihave weird dreams as well..like scary weird sometimes ... I think its anxiety .. Few weeks ago i dreamt that i had my baby and she was just a few months and started talking (creepy) ..but she told me that im not a good mom :( and that i wont be able to raise her..and she's better of with another mother!! OMG that broke my heart..just what i needed ..more doubt for a new mother to be.. i was actually depressed for few days then moved on 

I went for a scan yesterday.. They told me my fluid is and i quote "just a little bit below normal range" ..they did tell me not to worry and drink more water...but i remember i think Asen1 went through this? i cant for the life of me remember what happened with that next?


----------



## No Doubt

I think it was Ashley that went through this and was told the same thing. Her levels went back into normal range I believe. Correct me if I'm wrong Ashley.


----------



## AsEn11

I think it is just us over analizing everything!! and worrying a bunch!! I have been asking friendswith children and mine dont seem so bad haha

As far as fluids yes that was me i was told at 20 weeks that i had borderline low fluids, I fraked out my doctor calmed me down and had me in a week later I had taken my fluids to between 80-100 ounces a day. By the time i went to the doctor my fluids were good!! He had me back 2 weeks later and still good so I went back to month visits. He said it could be caused by baby not going potty recently and a bunch of other things and they will probably monitor you for awhile and if they dont go up or they go down they might send you to a high risk doctor (which one of my friends had to go to for this reason and she got to see her son once a week in 3d :)) But in all my doctor told me not to worry uless it kept up and if it got to low by the end they might have to take baby befoere 40 weeks at like 35-37..but dont worry just drink more fluids :)



CatchBabyDust said:


> Asen1, lol omg ihave weird dreams as well..like scary weird sometimes ... I think its anxiety .. Few weeks ago i dreamt that i had my baby and she was just a few months and started talking (creepy) ..but she told me that im not a good mom :( and that i wont be able to raise her..and she's better of with another mother!! OMG that broke my heart..just what i needed ..more doubt for a new mother to be.. i was actually depressed for few days then moved on
> 
> I went for a scan yesterday.. They told me my fluid is and i quote "just a little bit below normal range" ..they did tell me not to worry and drink more water...but i remember i think Asen1 went through this? i cant for the life of me remember what happened with that next?


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey Ladies! 

Catch hope the fluid levels go back to normal, My doctor did mention to me that the fluid levels are JUUST enough which is very normal for a first pregnancy so they might have miscalculated for you? 
Hope all is well! 

I'm actually quitting work as crazy as that sounds, I just dont feel like the hard work I put in has been appreciated, the moment I got preg and tired they have been constantly complaining about it and I have an offer else where which I'll take a few months after delivery I hope. Funny part is that my boss knew I went through IVF and had the nerve to pretend I hadn't informed her about my pregnancy! Just can't be bothered! 

Appointment next Monday, still as exciting as ever going in for a scan ;D


----------



## CatchBabyDust

thank u girls..
Contacted my dr. she said not to worry and just continue my pregnancy normally and drink fluids and she'll check me in 3 weeks..

Pink, its annoying not to be appreciated..as long as u thought well about it and u have enough financial support, i would do the same and resign. Because even after ur pregnancy u'd want to take care and focus on your baby..for me maternity leave is never enough lol. Good luck..

Hope everything turns out well for all of us! :)


----------



## No Doubt

Whatever you feel is best pink. I understand not being appreciated at work and that does suck. It sounds like they have been wanting you out ever since you got preggo. I'd probably be a jerk and stay just to piss them off then leave them high and dry, but you're doing it the right way. I'm just mean, lol.


----------



## AsEn11

Pink I dont blame you for leaving I would do the same..Thank goodness one of my bosses is my dad so he treats me sweet :)

Catch you sound so calm I wish I would have stayed calm instead of freaking out for no reason..haha

Ladies who is having more and more trouble sleeping..when I get off work i am so sore its unreal I always go home make dinner then I try to sit or lay down and get comftorable and my ribs and lower back kill me!! I am so nervous for the last month haha i am a woosy


----------



## CatchBabyDust

haha Asen1 TRUST ME i'm not calm at all!! My hubby keeps yelling at me for overthinking stuff... Maybe i seem calm online..i'll let my hubby know that i have a calm side but its not offline 
Plus, my dr knows i'm paranoid..so before she told me she's like "dont u dare go home and stress urself because this is not serious" ... Either way im stressed but i trust her..and most importantly i trust in God to protect my baby girl <3


----------



## AsEn11

Haha I understand..I made the mistake of googling it and wow I freaked out! My OH had to carry me to the shower and put me in so I would calm down all while yelling at me to calm down..it was nuts!! And come to find out Ihad nothing to worry about but thats me Ms. Overthink it and over worry..and I agree I trust my doctor and trust God to keep us safe..he just likes to test us every once in awhile


----------



## No Doubt

Doctor's appt went well. HB is 150 and Virtue is in a head down position! Hopefully he'll stay that or if he turns, he'll turn back around, lol. He's not low down though so it's ok. Got the all clear on the glucose test, she said it's not the lowest, but it's a pass so I'm goo there too! I had to get a shot though..it's the tetanus/everything else including whooping cough vaccine. Hubbs is gonna have to get it from our pcp. My belly was 32cm. She said I can make an appt to tour the maternity ward and take classes if I want, but I'll probably only do the breast feeding one. Other than that there's nothing new going on. Oh yeah, and I've gained 19lbs.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Great update no doubt! :) as for the weight gain i envy u ..im 2 weeks behind you and i've already gained 19lbs as well ..oh well..all for a good cause!


----------



## No Doubt

I wouldn't worry about that catch. 2 weeks ago I'd gained 18lbs so I wasn't that far off from you.


----------



## No Doubt

Woo Hoo. 30 weeks today! 10 weeks and counting! Only 70 days to go! But I'm thinking it won't be that many days, lol. My insomnia is finally gone too by the way, thank goodness cause that was a mess. Last week, every night I slept on the clouds and it was amazing. I'd honestly forgotten what that felt like, lol. I'm gonna try really hard to not take my sleep for granted ever again.

Anything new ladies? I don't really have much going on. I did book a tour of the maternity ward for later in April. I'm excited to see how that goes and see how everything will be when I get there. From what I hear it's lovely and the staff and doctor's are all very wonderful. A friend that delivered there said she even had a menu to choose from as far as meals, it wasn't just eat what we give you.


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey ladies! 
Yay for week 30 & normal scans no doubt!! I passed the glucose test too such a relief !! 
Catch I'm sure the fluids will be fine! 
Definetly feeling better after quitting I've been more relaxed and tolerant haha but still pretty much sleepless like you Ashley! Very tricky business falling asleep my hips are so sore even though I'm walking more often now getting everything ready 
We finally have a cupboard for baby H!! That's exciting for me makes it all the more real ;D

Had a doc appointment today and baby still measuring 2-3 weeks ahead, not sure how to think of if, baby is head down too and measuring between week 31-32 when I'm at 29. 2kg already and the doc mentioned a high chance of c section which I'd hate so much but so long as I have a healthy baby I guess! Really hoping to pop at 36-37 weeks naturally instead haha 

Feels great to be so close to meeting the lil man <3


----------



## CatchBabyDust

congrats on hitting the 30 weeks mark! :D Hope we all follow soon..
Been chugging up lots of water and juices..hopefully when i go back for another scan..all will be normal.
Pink, as long as everything is healthy..hopefully nothing to concerning about it being ahead by few weeks..but does the due date change according to ultrasound? or does it stay the same? I never got this


----------



## pinkwaters

According to my doctor the due date stays the same catch because even though baby is measuring ahead he needs to develop in the same time ;s confusing!!
I hope all is well and baby stays under 4kg haha 
I asked around and while most people think its normal I found out that IVf babies are generally bigger apparently and not many people know its an ivf baby so it's hard to explain, I've actually received the well then cut down on food talk and my doctor said it had nothing to do with it ;s I'm still maternity size 12 so I ignore but yea well see how all turns out! 

Almost 10 week countdown for most of us ! Super exciting!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Going to the dr tomorrow to check AFL... I hope it went up from last time.. So been nervous about that..and i hope the baby is well and healthy in there.. 

*Asen1- What was the reason for urs being low? were u leaking?*

yesterday i had a scare she was kicking so much less and her kicks were weak and not visible from outside..like i was only 18-20 weeks..but turns out she was tucked behind..she stayed like that for two days.. she rolled and changed position in the morning and now i can feel her kicks from outside and see them again (thank god for that) but what a scare!
How's everyone doing..? Hope ur all well.


----------



## AsEn11

Catch..my doctor said it may have been a fluke and maybe she hadnt went potty in awhile. No for sure answer but everything measured fine the next two times I went :) 
I pray its the same for you :) honestly sometimes I worry and wonder why they dont check again but I still try to drink a lot of water and such.

Also I had the same scare the other day I was SO busy and in the middle of the day I relized i hadnt felt her move much..I was paniking and ran to the couch in my office layed down talked to her and shook my belly a bit and she responded :) best feeling ever!! 
So I am thinking that she was moving but just not as strong as usual possibly turned around or something


----------



## No Doubt

Sometimes I feel Virtue a bit less or a bit more or some days and I think it is attributed to like you said, he's hiding in there. As long as I feel him moving I'm fine. They get tired just like us. I've actually noticed the days I'm exhausted, he's in there playing up a storm, and when I feel great he's resting. It's like we trade off on who gets the energy that day, lol.


----------



## pinkwaters

Funny how every1 has a different movement rhythm/pattern, I seem to feel baby H when I lie down on my right side, all the pokes are on the left and pretty visible by now, whether elbow or knee though I'm not sure ;D 

I've been super moody and restless but happy that I'm getting closer to meeting him, just can't imagine it!!


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey ladies 
How are you all doing? 
I've become obsessed with warm baths I find they help my back heaps! 

Has anyone been feeling starving and bloated all at once? Haha I force the food either way but quite the challenge ;D 

Come on final 10!!


----------



## AsEn11

pinkwaters said:


> Hey ladies
> How are you all doing?
> I've become obsessed with warm baths I find they help my back heaps!
> 
> Has anyone been feeling starving and bloated all at once? Haha I force the food either way but quite the challenge ;D
> 
> Come on final 10!!

I am doing great!! I kind of over did it this weekend so i am dragging today but I was overdoing it with my family so no worries!! 
I dont have a tub :( but would love a warm bath..so I envy you :)
I have been so hungry lately like in the beginning of the 2nd tri its nuts and so thirsty but the temperature has gone up so I will blame my camel like drinking on that haha
and Yay for final 10!! I have an exciting month ahead!! So I hope it goes fast!


----------



## No Doubt

Lol pink at you forcing the food. I've been hungrier and have had a few midnight snacks, bananas. But when I wake in the morning I'm starving. And yay for the final 10!


----------



## pinkwaters

Mine is a half tub kinda thing but def does the job!! 
I'm always thirsty too catch but I'm sick of the million toilet trips ;( it's like to drink or not to drink ;D 
Baby is getting a tad less active all my apps say its expected now due to less space? 
Lol no doubt I feel like I'm starving an hour after any meal pretty much? Just had an ice cream I know I'll regret but can't be bothered ;D 

Yay for the busy month catch!! Really hope we breeze through the next few weeks! Already starting to feel ready to pop


----------



## No Doubt

I'm hoping this month fly's by too. I have a busy month as well. Shower this Saturday, appt on Thursday, appt on the 17th, another appt in two weeks, u/s on Monday, and touring the maternity ward in a few weeks. Not to mention work obviously. Still can't wait to get that coupon to get everything else on my registry! I'm gonna be a shopping fool. I'm currently trying to recruit someone with a truck to go with me so I can get in and out in one shot. We have an SUV, but I don't think it will be enough room. Plus I'll keep getting stuff from what I order off amazon. I love getting deliveries!


----------



## Ylanda

All good my end, knackered today after a busy weekend - only got back from hols on Sat and then Mum, Dad, and Brother stayed with us until yesterday. Was meant to go for reflexology tonight but decided to cancel, I just need some time to myself. Plus the house is a mess and I really want to get on with things as well as getting some down time. 11 weeks to go tomorrow and I feel so unprepared (even though I know we're not, I just feel like time is running away from us now).


----------



## No Doubt

I was wondering where you had gone to ylanda. Don't worry, I'm sure everything will come together, it always does. Nothing for you to worry about. I think we'll never fully reel prepared, but I know you'll do your best and that's all you can do. Take some time for yourself then get back in the game.


----------



## Ylanda

I was on holiday at my parents' last week and apart from two skype chats with my brother I didn't go anywhere near a computer screen all week - pure bliss! ;) Back in action now, though, final six-week home stretch at work, 13th May is my last day. It honestly can't come soon enough!!!

IF AJ was born today or tomorrow we'd be able to give her everything she needs - we have clothes, a cot, and nappies. Everything else is just extras that I want to get on with, they need to be done but they aren't urgent.


----------



## No Doubt

Had my shower today and I had a lot of fun! Got some really nice stuff, some of it off the registry which is nice. Totally wasn't expecting it, but one of my coworkers all by herself...well, and her husband got me the highchair I wanted off the registry. That's $150. Most people don't spend that kind of money of someone unless they're going in on it, but I thought that was so sweet of her.

Now I have an ache in my belly. Feels like stretching/tearing when I'm standing or moving, but I feel it more when bending over. I'm a little freaked, but Virtue is still moving around in there. I will check him on the doppler before I go to bed. But I have a doctor appt first thing Monday morning for an u/s so I ask them to look specifically at that area just to make sure. I'm sure it's just more stretching, but it just feels differently and it's in a different spot. I take solice in the fact that it's moreso when I bending, but to be honest, not really sure that's a good thing.


----------



## pinkwaters

Ylanda that's great! I finally have almost everything ready and it sure helps a lot! You're absolutely right May just can't seem to come sooner!! 
No doubt any word about that pain? Glad the shower went great 

I've had a bad week after my scan, tripped the same day past Sunday and spent the night at the emergency just to make sure baby H is doing well, thankfully alls well now just a badly hurt elbow I used to take the fall ;( 

I can't wait for next Sunday, 33 week scan and soon after the weeklies ;p 
Mum went away for 2 weeks today though so no hoping for early delivery anymore, I want and need her around

Hope your all doing well!!


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry about your fall pink but glad everything is ok with you and baby.

I did some research and the pain is actually my muscles tearing apart. Fab isn't it...but it feels better now and Virtue obviously doesn't care, lol.


----------



## pinkwaters

Haha well pregnancy comes with its wide range of side effects we don't seem to think about getting into it ;P 
My belly is increasingly scratchy as I go further in and heart burn gives me no sleep what so ever by now ;D I keep patting my belly and saying things like I don't blame you don't worry haha sounds crazy I know!! 
I'm yet to find the perfect sleeping position in 3rd tri, couch and bed both failed me, wondering if a bean bag is a good idea ... I imagine getting out of it for the million toilet trips ... Maybe not ... 

8 more weeks!


----------



## No Doubt

Yeah, a Brant bag probably isn't the best when waking several times a night. I've been sleeping like a champ, just like first tri really. Definitely taking advantage of this, lol.


----------



## Ylanda

Luckily I still sleep ok, as well! I would be one grumpy biatch if I wasn't!!! I HATE not getting my sleep (looking forward to things to come... ;) ). My back is sore but with the pregnancy pillow it's ok - not having the pillow makes my back much much worse!


----------



## pinkwaters

I am definetly moody & grumpy with being sleep deprived! 
I'm excited though that its getting closer, well excited and anxious 
So far I've decided against epidural, just gas mask 
Have you ladies decided on who's going into delivery room with & birth plans yet?


----------



## Ylanda

For me, currently, the excitement is still the main emotion. Every time AJ moves inside me I think how amazing it'll be to see her move outside, to see her face, and for hubbs to feel her, as well. Awwwww! ;)

I'm planning a home birth, with my husband, and our doula present for the whole thing. Midwives will be called in as needed for 2nd stage but as late as possible. I'm hoping to get as far as possible with yoga breathing, relaxation/visualisations, and a TENS machine. I will also have a pool for pain relief (and to give birth in, if I so wish). The midwives bring gas and air and pethidine (pain killing injection). I'm trying to keep an open mind but I would like to interfere as little as possible with what my body is doing, so atm G&A is "fine" while the injection feels one step too far. But ask me again when in labour. ;) I'm planning on having my birth preferences written down in quite a lot of detail as I don't think I'll be in a mood to talk much. I'm declining vaginal examinations, I want intermittent monitoring of baby's HB (rather than continuous), I want a physiological third stage etc. so all this has to be written down somewhere, so my hubby and our doula can be my advocates while I do my thing. I can't wait, I'm actually looking forward to the birth! :D


----------



## No Doubt

I'm gonna be at the hospital, but I'm gonna do my best to not get any pain meds...an epidural being the last option. Other than that I pretty much just plan to do what the docs say.


----------



## pinkwaters

Ylanda that's amazing with the home birth!! Hope it goes great!! 

I always thought I'm tough enough to endure it and god knows I want to experience it all bravely but while I was at the er for my fall I heard a women screaming and she was only 2cm and I totally freaked out ;D 

Just can't imagine it and it has become on My mind daily now unfortunately, labour dreams started last night too eek !! 

My friend told me that if I do go for the gas not to take deep breaths and to quickly remove it because you can easily end up hazy and miss the whole thing plus you'd blabber heaps and perhaps say things you don't mean or want to say ;D 

Ahhh 

Next appointment is on Sunday I hope my fluid levels are okay, last time my doc mentioned being borderline low/normal


----------



## Ylanda

Have faith in your body, pink! You can do it and whichever way you decide to go down it'll be great! 

Good luck for Sunday! :hugs:


----------



## pinkwaters

Thank you Ylanda! 
I think that's exactly what I'm starting to loose and need to hang on to - a little bit of faith &#10084;


----------



## No Doubt

That's what happened to me when I had that pain back in January. I just knew after that I had that pain there was no way I could go natural. But eventually I talked myself back into it. It helped to do a little research on different options to help with the pain and whatnot. But like I've always said, if it gets to be too much then I'll have to get something to help.


----------



## Ylanda

Shut me up if I sound too much like a lecturer but in labour, your bodies triggers the most amazingly coordinated hormonal response. Oxytocin is the labour hormone and it's also the love/relaxation/safety/comfort hormone. The more relaxed, safe, comfortable you feel with your loved ones around the more optimal the production of oxytocin is. Its biggest enemy is adrenaline - the stress hormone which also obstructs the release of endorphins, your body's natural painkillers... You can guess where I'm going. Apparently, each women's body is set up to create a labour experience that that individual woman can handle - so it'll be painful but if you let your body do it's thing, YOU CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## No Doubt

I didn't know that's how it all worked, but I figured my body is equipped to handle it. Plenty of women have babies everyday naturally. One of the reasons I plan on having my music. It relaxes me. Also one of the reasons I don't want a bunch of people around. I don't like having crowds around when all the focus is on me like that. It freaks me out and makes me nervous. I know hubbs is gonna constantly ask how I'm doing and if I'm ok and if I need anything and blah blah blah, but I'm just gonna have to tell him to shut up, lol. He means well, but I know myself and during that time it will just be too much.


----------



## AsEn11

2 days until my 3d scan..eek so excited!! and 8 weeks left today!! 
Ladies we all get to meet our babies soon!!

As far as labor I am still on the fence..but I think no paln is the best plan that way your not let down :) So i will go in and if I cant take the pain then I will get some drugs if ineed a c-section then I will go with twhat the doctors tell me..whatever happens happens I think everything will be ok :)


----------



## No Doubt

Got the walker put together and the all in one day to night sleeper all put together. I can't believe they got here this fast, I just ordered them yesterday. I LOVE the sleeper cause it'a a pack n play that turns into a portable bassinet (this part will stay upstairs in our bedroom), but you can also set the the basket part of the bassinet in the pack n play (after you insert the top part...real easy, just snaps on), but on that part is also a storage space and a rotating changing station. Wonderful for traveling with a little one! The rest of it will stay downstairs which will save us from running up and down the stairs all day if Virtue needs to sleep, be changed, etc. We'll just switch the basket out between the bassinet and the pack n play.

Had my physical today and my doc said that everything is going great. He was a bit surprised cause it seems like everything I was struggling with before has gotten better with pregnancy. I have to say I really didn't notice until today. Heartburn, my thyroid, whatever...it's all doing great and I haven't had any issues. The last time I had heartburn was a few days before I found out I was pregnant. Before I used to have it a few times a week and had to take zantac for it. Weird what pregnancy will do for you. Tomorrow is my appt with the OB so it's time to write down my new list of questions, lol.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Note: sorry this is a bit long lol

Everytime anyone asks me about labor i'm like "no plans just going with the flow" if i can have a natural birth, i will..if i need a c section, i will... If epidural is available, i'll take it ..i feel like i'm not thinking enough about labor.. I'm still taking the week by week plan..which is wrong at this point..i have to go a bit further.. So far i just know where i'm giving birth...and thats it.. I kinda mentally skipped the birth plan..and went to worrying about how i'll take care of a new born.. I'm getting a bit panicky and doubting my skills..but i will have help by my side the first few weeks..so thats reassuring..

My body has been itchy for over a week..i panicked yesterday when i read about Cholestatesis of pregnancy.... i did some tests but the main one wasnt available.. but the rest were negative which i guess was good enough.. Anybody else started itching more in third trimester??

Caught a cold yesterday ..so boohoo to that..any tips on relieving it asap??

Also, how is ur baby movements after 30 weeks..i feel though as they are stronger but less which i read is expected?

Other than that, 9 weeks or less left for most of us! :) hopefully healthy for the rest of our pregnancies and after with healthy babies! :)


----------



## No Doubt

So I had my appt with my ob today and everything is good. Unfortunately what I expected is so. MY FEET ARE SWEELING!!! I thought they might be when the shoes I was wearing made my pinky toe feel like they were slammed in a door. He confirmed that they were alittle swollen, but he said they weren't too bad.

I also asked when they do cervical checks and he said not until a week or two before my due date...really, that seems kind of late, but whatever. Besides with all the ttc I've done, I've been poked and prodded enough, lol.

Lastly the big question...circumcision. I just don't know what to do. Hubbs wants to and I don't. I'm scared it will hurt him. He said obviously he doesn't remember his, and that now they use local anesthetic so it doesn't hurt "as bad". Plus I'm terrified he'll be butchered. The doctor that delivers is the one that does the circumcision...that doesn't make me feel better. Shouldn't a "surgeon" be doing that?


----------



## No Doubt

CatchBabyDust said:


> Note: sorry this is a bit long lol
> 
> Everytime anyone asks me about labor i'm like "no plans just going with the flow" if i can have a natural birth, i will..if i need a c section, i will... If epidural is available, i'll take it ..i feel like i'm not thinking enough about labor.. I'm still taking the week by week plan..which is wrong at this point..i have to go a bit further.. So far i just know where i'm giving birth...and thats it.. I kinda mentally skipped the birth plan..and went to worrying about how i'll take care of a new born.. I'm getting a bit panicky and doubting my skills..but i will have help by my side the first few weeks..so thats reassuring..
> 
> My body has been itchy for over a week..i panicked yesterday when i read about Cholestatesis of pregnancy.... i did some tests but the main one wasnt available.. but the rest were negative which i guess was good enough.. Anybody else started itching more in third trimester??
> 
> Caught a cold yesterday ..so boohoo to that..any tips on relieving it asap??
> 
> Also, how is ur baby movements after 30 weeks..i feel though as they are stronger but less which i read is expected?
> 
> Other than that, 9 weeks or less left for most of us! :) hopefully healthy for the rest of our pregnancies and after with healthy babies! :)

Haven't been too itchy...my skin is stretched from when I was heavier...but I do have one spot under the skin that's been itchy. Really didn't think I could stretch anymore, lol. I hear it's normal though so I wouldn't worry about it.

A girl on another thred I visit did some research and found that 32 weeks is the peak week for movement and after that it's not as much simply because they don't have as much room to move around in.

Nothing I can say about the cold, other than to rest. I sprayed lysol like crazy both times hubbs was sick and all through out the winter at my job. My co-workers were asking me to spray it, lol. I also have a glass of OJ every morning and if I feel like I'm getting a bit more drainy in my nose or flemmy in my through I double it and eat some oragnes. Haven't been sick all pregnancy thank God. So I would say rest and OJ intake.

As far not thinking a lot about the birth, I think I've thought about it a teansy bit more than you, but honestly I haven't given it that much thought either. If it's freaking you out you could take a birth a class. I've been trying to avoid thinking about though as I don't want to freak myself out...which will totally happen cause that's how my simple mind works, lol. But I pretty much plan on listening to the doctor and doing what he says. Of course I want to try different birth positions and the tub, but all of that will pretty much be winging it depending on how I'm feeling and what I can take. People write down birth plans, but very few of them are lucky enough to have it happen the way they want it. Plus I don't want that to happen to me and get upset when things go screwy. So honestly I don't think you not thinking about is all that bad. I think a lot of people just tend to go with the flow these days.


----------



## Ylanda

I think a "go with the flow" approach is absolutely fine - I definitely err on the side of overthinking. Women who don't have a plan or haven't done much reading sometimes are the ones that get into a sprial of interventions (once you are in hospital you're more likely to get a drip once the drip is in it's much easier to administer drugs, once you're down the "drugs" road it's more likely you'll have an epi, assisted deliveries are more likely with epi etc.) which some women regret afterwards. However, if you are aware that this might happen and are fine with it, then there's nothing wrong with going with the flow. :)

Re circumcision: What are your hubby's reasons for wanting to get LO done?


----------



## No Doubt

He wants one because it's the "norm" and because of medical reasons, but he of course doesn't know what any of those medical reasons are. I know there are medical reasons for it from the viewpoint of things that could possibly happen, but he can't even list them. Ots more because it's just what's done and that's not good enough for me. After doing research and talking to the doctor I will say I'm more on the fence but I'm not sold on it.


----------



## pinkwaters

Catch I've felt like the movements are getting stronger too, hard kicks and pokes! Hope your cold is better ! Up on the warm fluids and hearty soups! 

No doubt I've decided on circumcision as well, both me and hubby want that, hubby is circumcised too. They won't do it straight away though! And I'd feel better if done by a surgeon myself! 

I'm pretty sure some1 had a 3D scan coming up? Ashley? Excuse my baby sleepless brain haha and how'd if go? 

I have an apt in 6 hours, piling up on the questions this time ... 

3 more weeks to 36 weeks!!! Can't even force myself to consider that I might go beyond 40 ( like mum and my sister) hoping for a healthy delivery by 37-38  at least it'll ease the wait... I hope haha


----------



## pinkwaters

Just got back from my appointment 
Very upset - the doctor is still blaming me for baby weight and my ivf doctor told me that ivf babies are bigger! I tell him that and he starts attacking my eating habits and when j explain that I'm 100% sure I know what in eating he says your probably not being entirely honest! 
Baby is currently 2.5kg ... Should be 2 max! 
He said he predicts a c sect if baby reaches 4.2kg urgh I just feel lost and by now have changed doctors a few times don't know what to do 
He asked me to diet now! I can't eat from heart burn and lack of sleep and he thinks I should diet! I'm just mad!


----------



## No Doubt

Gosh pink I'm sorry. I know it doesn't help when you have a medical professional in your face like that. But your mom was the same way when pregnant wasn't she? Thought you said that before...so honestly I wouldn't worry about it. And he tried to do a cs get someone else. So many people get those unnecessarily these days. You can always ask for a second opinion, even in labor. I work with a guy who was about 11lbs when he was born and his mom had him naturally, no keds, no nothing, so it can be done.

I'd still look for another doctor too, even at this stage. You have to be comfortable with your doctor, especially when you're talking about a baby and delivery. What a jerk!

FYI, I did have w 3d scan scheduled for beginning of April but canceled it.


----------



## pinkwaters

I kept telling him my mother was the same and he ignores it!! 
I took a long nap and searching for doctors online now to get a second opinion 
Just not happy with him 
Thanks no doubt!


----------



## Ylanda

Aw, pink!!! :( :hugs: That sucks big time! What a knobhead! Totally agree with No doubt - go and get someone else! I have recently heard of one momma who had a 12lbs (over 6kg) at home - it definitely can be done! And it's so not fair he is attacking your eating habits like that - especially as there's nothing wrong with them! 

I know it's not nice to think that way but just remember that they can't force a CS on you - if you decide to attempt a vaginal birth then that's your decision. You know your body, your family history, and your baby - he is just a jerk reading numbers off a chart! 

Feel hugged!


----------



## AsEn11

I was 10lbs 7oz and my mom had me all natural so I wouldnt listen just be conserned if he is forcing you into a CS that is crap.


----------



## No Doubt

I watched a youtube clip of a woman giving birth vaginally to a breach baby, so heavier baby doesn't even compare to feet first. I don't like when doctors start talking about cs before things even get started. That's a huge red flag for me. I have a fibroid that may result in a cs if it blocks the birth canal, but not one of the physicians at my practice has jumped to that conclusion. They've just told me if it get too big and is in the way the cs may be the only way, but they all said they'll wait til I'm in labor and have a look and see what's what. I don't think weight should be a driving factor in whether or not a cs is done, though I know a lot of places here in the states won't do a vaginal delivery if the baby is over 10lbs anymore. Still just remember the choice is definitely yours and if he delivers your baby and keeps pushing for a cs, kick him out and get someone else in there that will listen to you. Do whatever you have to to get your point across and have the type of delivery you want as long as it doesn't harm the baby.


----------



## pinkwaters

Thanks Ashley & Ylanda! 
I'm seeing an older doctor tomorrow, he was my aunts doctor and she had 4 & 4.5kg babies so I'm hoping he's still the same !! 
Like you said I simply didn't like the way he was pushing me towards a c sect, and mocking us when we said well wed rather try the natural way! 
If I pop earlier than 40 weeks the baby won't even reach 4kg so I'm just not comfortable staying with him. 

Feeling much better today in general so I shook him off and all his negativity! 

How are you all doing? 
6 weeks no doubt! Ur leading so far! Super exciting!!


----------



## pinkwaters

I hope the fibroid doesn't get in the way but as long as your doctor is understanding and is giving you the chance, whatever happens a healthy baby and happy mommy is all that matters &#10084;


----------



## No Doubt

Agreed. That's what I say.

So far so good. Just uncomfortable, but that's to be expected at this stage in the game. Just want a little bit of my time back too. I've been so busy it seems every weekend and even some evenings with the last minute things for Virtue. But I got my overnight bag packed this past weekend and got the rest of the stuff from the registry last week, so all I really need to do is get the carseat in the car and I can rest. Slowly but surely I'm weeding through the pile of stuff in my foyer that we picked up last week, but as stuff is delivered I'm doing a good job of putting it together and away where it will be.


----------



## pinkwaters

That's great no doubt! I still have bits and pieces to get done but I'm doing them as slow as possible by now to keep myself busy! 
I've been meaning to re organize my room soon too, get rid of anything we stopped using or don't need etc, fresh start to things!! 

We started this group with no idea what were expecting out of this journey and here we are at the final stretch! Just wanted to thank you all for being apart of my experience and being such a great help!! I'm sure well all pull through great!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Hi everyone!
I would look for a new doctor as well. There are a few reasons to predict a cs, but it would be more measurement based (his head is 15 cm and your bones are not that wide,etc). Weight, as my doc explained, is very very hard to predict. Women can be hiding a 10 lb baby in a very small belly, or look enormous and have a 5 lb baby. 

I have to say I've been very lucky with my doc. I've seen her for over 7 years so I know her well, but we definitely agree on most things. Yay to drugs. C section if baby is in distress. Go with the flow. Get baby out alive. Keep me alive. Take care of us. 

34 weeks yesterday. Sheeeeeesh! In some ways I think it's flown by, and in some ways I think I'm going to be pregnant forever. My pelvic bones have started to seperate. Really frigging hurts, although it's worse at night and especially when rolling over in bed. There's something about the movement. Insomnia. Heartburn. Little appetite. Big belly in the way. Have to pee almost every hour. Numb hands and arms at night. 

But otherwise great! Baby is still very very active. I have to say I'm going to miss it a LITTLE... It will feel very odd to have an empty belly again.

Nipples have started leaking, although not much, a few drops at a time and then nothing for a couple days. 

I had a minor panic attack yesterday, everything just seemed so... Real. All at once.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

No Doubt said:


> So I had my appt with my ob today and everything is good. Unfortunately what I expected is so. MY FEET ARE SWEELING!!! I thought they might be when the shoes I was wearing made my pinky toe feel like they were slammed in a door. He confirmed that they were alittle swollen, but he said they weren't too bad.
> 
> I also asked when they do cervical checks and he said not until a week or two before my due date...really, that seems kind of late, but whatever. Besides with all the ttc I've done, I've been poked and prodded enough, lol.
> 
> Lastly the big question...circumcision. I just don't know what to do. Hubbs wants to and I don't. I'm scared it will hurt him. He said obviously he doesn't remember his, and that now they use local anesthetic so it doesn't hurt "as bad". Plus I'm terrified he'll be butchered. The doctor that delivers is the one that does the circumcision...that doesn't make me feel better. Shouldn't a "surgeon" be doing that?

My doc said cervical checks for me start at 36 weeks, I thought that was late too. But they'll start earlier if you're having symptoms of labour I would think. 

Circumcision has been a topic in our house lately too, especially us being two moms!! It's elective surgery here (so yep done by a paediatric surgeon), $300 out of pocket, and is done around 1 month. I keep saying I don't care if its a boy or a girl but for this reason alone I hope it's a girl so it's a non-issue.... We likely will get him circumcised though if its a boy.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

No Doubt said:


> I'm gonna be at the hospital, but I'm gonna do my best to not get any pain meds...an epidural being the last option. Other than that I pretty much just plan to do what the docs say.

I have always been pro epidural for myself, although if I'm too far along because baby is coming fast, that's ok too. HOWEVER, there are definite downside to epidurals. Wicked migraine is an after effect, as is swelling (because you're pumped full of fluid). So we'll see how I'm doing when the time comes...


----------



## No Doubt

Hey 27, glad to hear everything is going well. I pretty much feel like you at this point. The numb hands scared me a first but I guess if it's normal. I haven't really had leaking, just a little milky white spots on my nipples a few times...almost like its dried. So don't know what that means.


----------



## Ylanda

No doubt, it may well be dried milk. My nipples go all crusty (sorry, gross, I know) overnight when the leaking milk dries on them.


----------



## No Doubt

That's what I assume, but haven't really thought much of it as it's only happened a few times.


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey ladies 
Got a second opinion on baby growth and got the same 3 weeks ahead increases c sect chances 
He actually said if baby passes 4kg my advice is pack your bags around week 38 and ask for a c sect ... :s 
I've decided ill just wait and see how it goes after 36 weeks! 
2 more weeks, ill see what weight baby reaches. 
Feel so sick and tired again, it's like sudden energy spikes then sudden drops 
I'm starting to accept the fact that it may very well be a c sect but ill keep praying I get a chance at normal even though I know it'll hurt a million times more 

Hope you're all doing great!!


----------



## No Doubt

Ok, so surprise shower at work today. Got a bunch of cute items for my munchkin and a nice gift card along with it to babies r us. I kind of had an idea it was going to happen, but just acted like I didn't know. But it was really nice and the cake was yum!


----------



## pinkwaters

Awww that's great no doubt! 
Now I'm craving cake :D 
I've been napping any time I yawn! It has helped a little, I think hubby gets bored more often now that I randomly sleep through the day! 
At least my mood becomes tolerable :p


----------



## CatchBabyDust

aww no doubt thats cool! i want a surprise baby shower! lol but looks like im not getting one ..

Pink, ur right about napping randomly..it happened to me last week but i think its because i had a cold.. :/ however, i am more tired than usual..i would sleep anytime..thank god no insomnia ..

I'm having problems with my tail bone and pelvis..babys head is low (as my dr told me at my visit) i swear its like i really felt it go low before she even told me..she said as long as im not working hard or have a job..it wont hurt me..but it started hurting two days ago..especially when i wake up in the morning..today it felt like i sprained something down there (ouch)...and the leg cramps are definitely back and on full force.. having said that, its lovely to get closer and closer to our due dates! 

Who's the closest on here to her due date? :D


----------



## No Doubt

Me and 27 are June 3. I keep telling myself just a couple more weeks after Monday, lol. I'll still have 5, but I'm thinking Virtue is gonna come early. How early I'm not sure, but I'm thinking/hoping mid to end of May. My doctor said they won't stop labor after 36 weeks so if he comes a weeks from Monday looks like we're having a baby.

I don't have any problems with my tailbone, just everywhere else, lol. My part bits hurt all day from Braxton hicks, having to constantly pee or just feel that way cause its never a lot courtesy of my munchkin, or just achey cause he's down there. My Braxton hicks have gotten lower and now feel like menstrual cramps and my back is hurting with them. So like you said catch, while its not the best feeling glad to have them as it means out munchkins are getting ready.


----------



## pinkwaters

I'm June 10 & very much hoping for a healthy may baby!! 
2 weeks to 36 now ;D 
Catch my babies head feels low too and has def increased my trips to the loo but my main pain is heartburn and sleepless nights! Back pain is on and off, if I have any Braxton hicks then I'd assume they're light n have just started. 
I'm going in for another check up Monday to make sure fluids are good, and see how low baby is!
Looking forward to delivery news ;D


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey ladies! 
6 weeks left yay!! 
Finally had a good appointment and a glimpse of the little Mr and I'm still so very excited!! 
This doctor has been great! Said he'll give me my chances at normal delivery and he's guessing In a month, baby is head down and at 3kg! 
I had 2 hours of sleep last night but I keep staring at the scan pic! And the body cast I ordered from amazon is here so yay for that too ;D
Ill show you end results !! 
Having a good day so far!
Hope you're all well!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

CatchBabyDust said:


> aww no doubt thats cool! i want a surprise baby shower! lol but looks like im not getting one ..
> 
> Pink, ur right about napping randomly..it happened to me last week but i think its because i had a cold.. :/ however, i am more tired than usual..i would sleep anytime..thank god no insomnia ..
> 
> I'm having problems with my tail bone and pelvis..babys head is low (as my dr told me at my visit) i swear its like i really felt it go low before she even told me..she said as long as im not working hard or have a job..it wont hurt me..but it started hurting two days ago..especially when i wake up in the morning..today it felt like i sprained something down there (ouch)...and the leg cramps are definitely back and on full force.. having said that, its lovely to get closer and closer to our due dates!
> 
> Who's the closest on here to her due date? :D

My pelvis and my tailbone cause me near constant pain. Well, my tailbone was earlier, actually- more in second trimester. Pelvic bones now. Baby is head down an likes to... burrow. Tylenol and my big stability ball help. My wife bought me a big ball for my office too, sitting on that instead of an office chair has been a Godsend. 

I've had a really great pregnancy. Now I'm done, lol. 34 days to due date AND COUNTING. 

We washed baby clothes yesterday and got everything put away. Hospital bag is half packed, will do some more work on that this week. Group B strep swab is next week as well as cervical checks for dilation start next week. My theory is if doc doesn't feel the need to check my cervix yet, I don't need to pack my hospital bag yet. Lol. Getting anxious to meet this little one.


----------



## No Doubt

LOL 27. You never know, your little guy could have different plans. I packed my bag the weekend before last, and because we got all that stuff in the mail and had the surprise shower at my job last week I ended up with over another laundry bin full of stuff for Virtue to wash so I did that second load this past weekend too. I also got through all the bags from babies r us as well as everything from amazon, got the curtains put up in his room, and put everything in it's place as best I could. Anything that needs to be assembled is assembled. The only thing I have to do which I'll do this weekend is take the carseat to the police station for them to put in. Then I just need to have this little guy.

I'm like you 27, it was fun and now I'm done. I want my munchkin here and I want my body back, lol. Just trying to stay as busy as possible to help kick labor into gear. Taking Knubia on walks when I get home, weather permitting, bouncing on my exercise ball, and might even jump my hubby's bones a few good times, lol.


----------



## Ylanda

Well, 33 weeks for us today - four weeks until the magical "full term"... So far, I'm still ok that I may have another seven weeks (or more!) to go, my impatience from a couple of weeks ago seems to have calmed down. There's still things I want done before this LO arrives, so it's nice to have a bit of time left. Plus I want to enjoy my maternity leave once it starts a week on Tuesday. I'm really looking forward to a bit of "me" time before the great event. Books to read and baby blankets to knit!


----------



## No Doubt

I've become very impatient ylanda, lol. And I think it's cause I've now got everything taken care of and have nothing to do but wait. April flew by with appts, the tour of the ward, finishing touches on everything for Virtue, etc. I should really just learn to sit down and relax, but that's just not in my nature. My mil scolded me for putting the curtains up in his room over the weekend. She said "you're not supposed to be putting curtains up anyway...what are you doing that for", lol. Stuff like that isn't David's strong area and I'm a perfectionist so it's better if I just do it. Plus I'm trying to stay as active as possible in the hopes of assisting labor to come and not be so long. But I'm gonna try to relax and in the mean just enjoy this last little bit of time with just me and the hubbs and taking walks with Knubia.


----------



## No Doubt

Appt went well. Belly is measuring perfectly she said, hb sounds good, everything was good. She said I was asking all the right questions and was doing a really good job. She said I have a perfect belly, lol. Appts every week now, strep b test next week. She said he's still not engaged, but still head down so everything is still good


----------



## No Doubt

Went for a walk with Knubia...finally...and OMG had some aches and pains, lol. But I'm sitting down now and I feel a million percent fine. Just gotta get used to it again, but I'm also hoping that this means the walking will help.

Asked the doc if I am late...God forbid...that I had a concern about him passing his bowels. She said that babies only do that when they are in distress and can't get enough oxygen. She said the rectum relaxes and that's when the bowels release. So even if I'm late, as long as he's fine, that shouldn't happen. But she did say that if I go to 41 weeks they will monitor me every couple days with a stress test.

I also asked about depends after labor. And she said they are a great idea and that the best are the perfume free, soft cotton. So I'll be doing those instead of taking my undies and wearing a huge bulky uncomfortable pad. She said they feel good to the touch and should irritate anything which obviously is easy after having a baby.


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey Ylanda, great your leave is around the corner!! 
I'm just as inpatient as no doubt but I did have my first freak out today :p 
I want baby here ASAP but labour talk is finally hitting hard 
Anyone feel like they'd know if baby was coming soon?


----------



## pinkwaters

I'm so frustrated I just want to meet the lil man!! Been having more on and off Braxton hicks and back pain, lots of pressure and hip pain! 

Congrats on 36 weeks ladies!

I'm going in for a check up sometime this week to check on baby weight, feeling heavier and heavier each day, my doctor is hoping I pop right at 36 so one can only dream ;D


----------



## AsEn11

Hi ladies glad everyone is doing good! Were getting so close!
So I havent been on here for awhile but to give a little update on myself and baby:
I was getting a bunch of dizzy spells like almost passing out they were happening far apart and when I would lay down, I talked to my doctor and had a spell while in his office he wasnt sure what was happening he said my blood pressure was good and maybe it was all the fluids (we laughed since at 20 weeks I had low fluids..how things change) anyways he told me if they didnt stop to come see him well sure enough Friday morning while at Target It happened while I was standing up scared me so I went to the hospital my doctor was on call and after being there from 10am-4pm and many tests later they think i am hyperglycemic.. :(( sad!! But managable!! I just have to make a new diet and check my blood during the day.

Also I got a 3d scan and the lady said she has chubby cheeks which you can see!! And a head full of hair..She is a doll!! I cant wait to kiss her lips it was kind of a tease to see her so well and not be able to hold her.
Also does anyone know how it feels when baby drops? I am having pain and it hurts to walk to much like she is falling down..all i do is walk at work so I am worried


----------



## No Doubt

Pink, sounds a bit weird your doctor is hoping you go at 36 weeks. That's not even full term yet. But I guess if that's what they think is best. Hope it all work out for you.

Ashley glad your doctor figured things out. Like you said its manageable. Ever since Virtue dropped I feel a lot of pain when I stand up after sitting for a while. Its like a lot of pelvic pressure and achiness down there. It hurts while walking when I really have to pee. And I often have those lightening strike type pains they talk about. I also have to pee all the time and have been getting up all through out the night to go pee. He's definitely resting more on my bladder now.


----------



## AsEn11

So you think maybe she dropped? Or is in the process..I want her to stay in there awhile longer at least the 2 more weeks until I am full term :)


----------



## No Doubt

Oh she'll stay put. Virtue has dropped but hasn't engaged yet...at least not as of last weeks appt. We'll see what happens this week. He dropped I think around 33/34 weeks. So you're fine. Some women have said that they didn't even engage until they were in labor. But they have to make room for themselves.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Pink, why does ur dr hope u deliver by 36 weeks? Maybe some assume thats full term already..

No doubt, i feel the same about the pressure..my girl is already positioned in my pelvic region since 31 weeks :/ i dont know if thats too early.. And now at 33 and a half weeks..its getting harder to walk especially on full bladder! I try not to drink at night but i get so thirsty the most then and so like u , i get up and pee all night.. I'm only 33 and a half weeks so i dont know what to expect later lol

My husband is being relocated to another office in another country ..and we must move by the end of this month! Its only 4 hours by plane..most drs said its ok if i travel by 35-36 weeks..but we can't tell the airlines..I dont know how to feel about this! But i can not have the baby without my hubby..and his work isnt really flexible and wont buy us more time :S I dont know what to do!


----------



## No Doubt

Babies will drop so you feel more pressure, but that doesn't mean they've engaged into your pelvic region yet, so you could just be feeling the pressure of her being head down and lower than normal. It gets painful, and can be a bit id a nuisance when having to pee, but it's all normal.

Moving while pregnant...no thank you. Do you have someone set up in the new place, a doctor I mean?


----------



## AsEn11

No Doubt said:


> Oh she'll stay put. Virtue has dropped but hasn't engaged yet...at least not as of last weeks appt. We'll see what happens this week. He dropped I think around 33/34 weeks. So you're fine. Some women have said that they didn't even engage until they were in labor. But they have to make room for themselves.

I sure hope so i am anxious to meet her but not to early I want to take her home next day not weeks later :) and I think she is pretty happy in there i wouldnt be surprised if i went over I hope not tho


----------



## AsEn11

My husband is being relocated to another office in another country ..and we must move by the end of this month! Its only 4 hours by plane..most drs said its ok if i travel by 35-36 weeks..but we can't tell the airlines..I dont know how to feel about this! But i can not have the baby without my hubby..and his work isnt really flexible and wont buy us more time :S I dont know what to do![/QUOTE]

Boo to that!! You would think his work would understand and postpne it..i would be upset! But I guess you either have to go or have your LO without hubby :(


----------



## AsEn11

Ha i just realized at 35 weeks we have 35 days left..right?


----------



## No Doubt

Yes that is correct...35/35.


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey ladies! 
Ashley that's great with the 3D scan! I was jumping up and down just from a glimpse of his face on a regular ultra sound ;D it is quite a tease and mines cheeky too! 

Apparently the doctor is hoping for delivery before 38 weeks because I'm already measuring past 38 weeks in size, his lungs are fully developed, there is no chance of a miscalculation because its an IVF baby so I don't know why the size is increasing so fast. His prediction is if I go past 38 weeks I'm better off with a c sect due to low fluid levels and larger baby size which is why I'm just hunting for labour signs and finding none ha 

My boy has dropped around week 33 too and the doctor said his head is engaged and ready which is why he talked me through labour and diff types of labour incase I get any signs! Lots of pelvic pressure so far and inner thigh pain is horrible, Braxton hicks increasing but on and off as is lower back pain . Don't know what to make of it anymore! 

Baby is def moving more often, harder stronger jabs almost like he's trying to stretch or push out which is why dh is thinking I should go take a look this week, my official appointment is next week at 36 sharp.

Well see how it goes I guess!! It's weird though, now that I know he's past 3kg and is fully developed I'm so anxious and I want him in my arms ASAP


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey catch! I hope you have help with the move! 
There's something nice about having a new place and a new start with baby though 
And I'm totally with you on going with the hubbs, I'd want mine around for delivery, 4 hours should be okay but do see the doctor before flying incase! 
Unpack easy if you don't have help after the move, and use the hubby ;D 
Good luck !!


----------



## AsEn11

Wow pink you could be a mommy within the next week..how crazy exciting!!
I am still in a surreal state of mind time has gone so fast i feel like the last 35 weeks went by in the blink of an eye unbelievable!
I also cant wait to meet my LO I cant wait to see her face and here her cry and know she is safe in my arms..and go back to a normal potty schedule haha


----------



## pinkwaters

I sure hope so ash! Haha def looking forward to normal potty duty, sleeping on my back and my tummy!!! 
Guess ill stay the symptom spotting freak until I pop haha - googling stuff isn't the greatest idea ill add that but I just can't help it lol


----------



## AsEn11

I do the same thing and after I read a symptom iswear ihave it within the next 24 hours lol well not everything obviously but a lot of stuff its so weird i think my mind is so out there thinking about whats about ready to happen that i am tricking myself haha


----------



## pinkwaters

Haha same, my mother told me yesterday that she slept a lot before labour and voila I managed two naps today !! I know it's all in my head ;D 
I can officially say pregnancy is driving me insane ;D


----------



## CatchBabyDust

wow pink! How exciting for u!! :D To be honest, i've been having the feeling that u'll be the first to give birth and then No Doubt! lol..sometimes i'm spot on ..so fingers crossed..and hopefully u'll have a safe easy delivery :)

Let's all promise to update labor and delivery stories as soon as we can after we give birth ;) ..i'd love to hear all ur stories and tell mine..but since i am a few weeks behind most of u, i'll probably hear urs first :D


----------



## pinkwaters

I hope you're right catch!! 
Everyone around me is playing the guessing game on what date ill pop! Honestly I'm just praying it happens naturally! With all the pressure down there I'm praying for natural labour soon! Baby has passed 3.1kg/7pounds last week! 

I will def update labour and birth and look forward to reading all of your experiences !! 
Counting days!!


----------



## No Doubt

I'm counting days too and hoping he comes mid to end month, but I'm perfectly happy with 37 weeks which will be Monday. Virtue is about 6.5lbs which apparently is "large" and in the 85 percentile. I was just talking to the guy across the street and he said "for a long time there you just had a little bump, then we looked up and were like...oh, ok." Lol, I know exactly when he's talking about cause I looked in the mirror and said the same thing.


----------



## pinkwaters

I'm feeling the same way no doubt! I honestly thought my bump couldn't get any bigger then bam! Haha 
Trying so hard to nap but between the stronger jabs and painful thighs its such a challenge, I just hate it when people ask why I don't sleep and when I answer them they say well you better sleep now because soon you won't be able to :s!! A - it's not by choice & B- ill decide for myself when my boys here


----------



## AsEn11

Everyone says that to me..I always say dont you think I would if I could!
I switched my schedule to 5 days instead of 6 but last week i spent my day of in the hospital then Sunday grocery shopping so still no time to rest. Also I feel like I have so much to do but helpless cuz I cant lift or paint or anything :( overwhlmed with no energy or strength


----------



## No Doubt

Hubbs can take care of all the heavy lifting Ashley, lol. We painted our nursery before I got pregnant, but hubbs still had to do a small portion on his own and the touch ups. I'm sure yours won't mind.

I never have allergies, but this damn tree pollen getting on my nerves. I've been sneezing for a few weeks now. Seeing how we can't take anything I just deal with it. But a lady at my job said to try eating the local honey cause it probably has some of that in there so it would to kind of build up my immune system again it if you know what I mean. I've clearly not done that as I'm just too lazy to get out there and find some, so sneezing it is.


----------



## AsEn11

My doctor told me allergy medications are fine as long as they dont say DM thats a big no no


----------



## pinkwaters

Hope the allergy eases up no doubt! 
Ash get some help from the hubb or friends/family? I know I'm supposed to move a lot to help speed labour but I've laid a fair bit on hubs and fam! 

Baby H's movements are much stronger now I think it's getting tight in there ;D like strong shifts from right to left and big kicks! Painful but also kinda nice


----------



## pinkwaters

Literally running out of patience .. I feel like my pregnancy had started with the process of ivf and it just feels like I've been waiting so long for this miracle baby. 
It's weird that it feels like yesterday I had DH injecting me with a bunch of hormones for ivf and today I'm weeks away ... Yet I can't get through them 

I hate that I'm nagging to meet him but I've just waited so long for this that its so hard not to be so eager to have him here and just take it all in 

Still feels like I'm dreaming!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

AsEn11 said:


> My doctor told me allergy medications are fine as long as they dont say DM thats a big no no

Yes- because DM thins mucous. That's why there's the theory that it can help you conceive, weirdly.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

No Doubt said:


> I'm counting days too and hoping he comes mid to end month, but I'm perfectly happy with 37 weeks which will be Monday. Virtue is about 6.5lbs which apparently is "large" and in the 85 percentile. I was just talking to the guy across the street and he said "for a long time there you just had a little bump, then we looked up and were like...oh, ok." Lol, I know exactly when he's talking about cause I looked in the mirror and said the same thing.

They estimated our baby at 8 POUNDS 5 OZ at 36 WEEKS. WTF!!!!!! My belly is still measuring small! I've gained almost exactly 30 lbs. holy crap holy crap holy crap I'm going to give birth to a toddler. 

On that note, EVERYONE I know who had a weight estimate done says it was at least a pound overestimated. Still.


----------



## No Doubt

That can't be right 27. I've hear the same thing about estimates and there is a girl on another forum I visit who has gained around 30lbs and they said her baby is about 6lb 10oz. Are you sure they didn't mean estimated for delivery?

Appt today went well. Baby is still not engaged, but I told her I was having a little pressure when going to the bathroom and she that he was probably trying to engage around this time and that's what I'm feeling! So no progression yet, but finally getting somewhere kind of, lol.


----------



## AsEn11

How do they measure weight? I dont exactly believe it but would be interesting to see what she measures at :)
And Pink I havent waited as long as you but i am so anxious to meet her I would be ok going at 37 weeks so 2 weeks away thats nuts!! My luck she will be late tho haha


----------



## No Doubt

When they measured Virtue, they took all of his measurement...head circumfrance, belly circumfrance, etc. and calculated what his estimated weight would be. And they say at this stage babies gain about 1/2lb each week so he would be around 6.5lbs now. That's at least how they measured Virtue, not sure what others may do.


----------



## pinkwaters

They measure my bubba the same way, femur bone head, belly and estimate weight. 

Been having way too much pressure and hip pain getting worse. Can't wait for Sundays appointment, what feels like Braxton hicks/ period pain is also increasing with lower back pain. Still tolerable but very very uncomfortable and tiring


----------



## No Doubt

Same here pink. It's normal though, just gotta get through it. I was talking to a friend at work and starts getting that menstrual cramping and that was the worst one yet. Not sure if it was because I was standing but I had to hurry and get to my next destination so I could sit down. Then after it stopped I tried to think about how long it was so I could think about how long a contraction would be and if I could handle it.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

No Doubt said:


> That can't be right 27. I've hear the same thing about estimates and there is a girl on another forum I visit who has gained around 30lbs and they said her baby is about 6lb 10oz. Are you sure they didn't mean estimated for delivery?
> 
> Appt today went well. Baby is still not engaged, but I told her I was having a little pressure when going to the bathroom and she that he was probably trying to engage around this time and that's what I'm feeling! So no progression yet, but finally getting somewhere kind of, lol.

Nope they definitely meant that's how big they think baby is right now. Sigh. They say mama weight gain may or may not affect it. Sometimes big babies are sneaky. Had my appt yesterday. Internal cervical check hurts like a b#%^h, by the way! Not dilating yet, but am 50% effaced. Doc thought about sending me for another wonderful glucose test, but I passed the last one well under (and we're so close to the end it seems stupid). So I'm picking up a glucometer today and will just keep tabs on my sugars until the end. 


The weight estimate is computer generated based on measurements (Femur length is used in particular). Doc told me to keep in mind that if they're off on one millimetre the measurement would sway, so who knows. 

My doctor says she doesn't schedule c sections based on weight unless its really, really out there. "We won't know until we try. " Okey dokey.


----------



## pinkwaters

I keep wondering when it'll become real contractions and like you said whether I could handle it no doubt! 
Last night the back pain got so bad I was jut walking in circles for hours but the cramps were on and off and I keep hearing about back labour but I don't know what to take seriously! It was painful but tolerable and I just assume if it was real labour I wouldn't tolerate it! So confusing 

Hope you're all Doing well


----------



## CatchBabyDust

I started having period like cramps this morning! I freaked out cause im only 34 weeks (tomorrow).. ..it wasnt painful..just very uncomfortable..and it was mixed with braxton hicks..and lasted 1 minute..And my inner thighs were also aching... It only happened this morning so im not very alarmed! I have my appointment tomorrow..so we'll see..

We do have a dr ready for us in the country we're moving to.. But i think im starting to panic about actually travelling.. I will ask my dr tomorrow..Last time she told me it was safe upto 36 weeks but i'll have to lie to the airlines.. She said alot of her patients has been through this and had to travel late in their pregnancies and they were fine.. Also my friend traveled at 36 weeks and she was fine.. So i'm hoping for the best..

I'm really nervous about giving birth! Like terrified of labor and postpartum bleeding :/ i dont know why! I keep panicking about bleeding too much..


----------



## pinkwaters

Aww catch! I hope it all goes well!! 
I think you'll be fine traveling and worrying about labour is so normal 
It's one of those things that you just want to get out of the way! 
As long as your doctor clears you, go with it! 
My bumps been dropping more and more today! Out of patience haha
Cramps come I freak out, they go I freak out ;D just want my baby by now 
Pregnant women can get naggy I guess ;D


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey ladies 
I had an appointment today and my baby was measuring 40 weeks already at 3.9kg
Looks like ill schedule a c sect sometime next week as the doctor still wants me to wait a week incase I go into labour ... 
I was feeling horrible but I've come around to accepting it now, funny boy he was sticking his tongue out what a tease 

Hope you're all doing well


----------



## No Doubt

Aww pink, I'm sorry you were feeling bad about it. I know how you feel wanting to have a birth like how you want...obviously, we all can relate. But just remember if it's what's best for baby then you gotta do it. Just make sure the doctor's are sure that this is what's best. I'm sure it will all be fine though. Just gotta trust they know what they're doing. Who knows, maybe you'll go into labor on your own before the cs.

AFM, Virtue has definitely dropped a bit more and I'm pretty sure he's getting tired of being in there. He just keeps going non-stop and he keeps trying to stretch out and there's just no room, lol. Plus I'm having much stronger bh at night. I've been doing everything I can think of to get things a'goin. Walking as much as I can, eating pineapple, bd, bouncing on the ball, housework...just trying to stay as active as possible. Things sure do feel like they're moving along. A lot of aches and cramps and pains in my lady bits, but hopefully within the next week or so, things will be moving along.


----------



## pinkwaters

Thanks no doubt!
Yea in trying to prioritise baby now, he gave me a week in hopes I go into natural labour so I've been up and down the stairs like 20 times, going for a walk on sand tonight, binging on pineapple and sadly even tried boiling cinamon sticks !! Don't think they do much if your body isn't ready but one can try 

I'm willing to try anything except for castor oil ! 

Will make my final decision and book a c sect if I have to next Sunday! Fingers crossed till then 

I know what you mean with the movements, mine are stronger now it's like he's running out of space! Hope virtue makes an appearance by 38 weeks too I'm sure you're just as anxious to meet him! I was telling hubby it's all a big long dream until I hold him!


----------



## AsEn11

OH my goodness ladies how exciting!! Pink within a week you will be with your baby..I am green with envy!! And yes we just have to trust the doctors!
Wow you saying that is making it so real
I have one month until my due date and feel like ihave so much to do and am so tired..plus the guy we hired to relieve some of my time up and quit today so I am stressed to the max and exhausted..bad timing dude!!


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey Ashley! I know it's freaky how close we all are!! Feels like we started this group yesterday! 
I'm praying for a sign of natural labour before Sunday! Feels like I'm losing small parts of my mucous plug but with all the discharge I can't be sure! 
Pressure down there is insane and hip pain omg! Feels like he's borrowing his way down but I'm going with the flow here! 
Ill schedule a c sect on the 23rd if the doctor advises it this coming Sunday! 9 days have never felt further away!


----------



## pinkwaters

Can you find someone to replace him? I hope work eases soon! When are you planning to stop? Good luck with it all!


----------



## AsEn11

wow 9 days!! Thats nuts but fingers crossed he decides to come naturally :)

And I dont know whats going to happen I am getting so tired and achey its hard but I work with all men so they dont get it haha
I will try to work up until I cant but it would be nice to work 5 days instead of 6 I have had no time to do anything :(

Also not sleeping at night is no fun!! I wake up and stare at the clock wishing it was time to get up since I just roll around in pain.

Ladies should I ask them to check me this week at my 36 week appointment? When do they do that? I know I have the Strep B test i think its called so they might as well check while there down there right?


----------



## No Doubt

They didn't do a cervical check when I did the strep b test...in fact they told me to do it when I went to the bathroom. You can ask, but they may say no. They don't like to irritate the cervix if it isn't necessary. My doc won't do them until a week or two before my due date they said.

So pissed right now! I woke up with watery discharge, and I felt like Virtue hadn't been moving as much. My doctor wouldn't even see me...they sent me straight to triage. I sat in there for two hours while they monitored him and me to see if I was having contractions...only had one. His hr was a bit low...probably cause I hadn't eaten or drank anything all freaking morning cause I was sitting in there, so they had to give me apple juice which helped. My waters didn't break. I did get to see my munchkin though and they said he has plenty of fluid in there. She also said it's normal for the movements to start changing around this time. She thinks the fluid is just the normal thinning of the mucus at this point. But she said the non-stress test, which is them monitoring him without giving me contractions...which they did...and doing a cervical check to see if my waters broke...which they did...are things that would be done in the office in a situation like this. So if that's the case, then why did I spend my morning in triage!?!?!? Plus I kept trying to ask who the doctor was that was sending me to triage and why and she just kept talking over me and wouldn't answer me. I pay way too much money for that kind of service, especially when it's in regards to my health and the health of my baby. If I have to go to triage...fine, but you could at least evaluate me and save me the time and money it's going to cost before blindly sending me over there. So I could have went to my doctor and had the same things done, except the u/s, without all the extra. She told me to keep my appt on Friday which I will, but I'm totally raising hell when I get there!

OAN, she did say that I was 40% effaced. No dialation yet, but my cervix is soft and she said the bh I've been having are completely normal and the ones that help get things moving.


----------



## AsEn11

Wow thats no good..but in the end good thing baby is ok!! And you are on your way there!! 
I dont want them to do it if it will irritate the cervix I just keep getting asked if I have been checked and I didnt know how that worked.
I feel like I am going into a dark tunnel with a blindfold on..I KNOW NOTHING..I admit it


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey No Doubt, uh I'm sure that felt horrible but glad baby is alright!! 

Ive been cleaning all day, trying to get baby moving down, did nothing but increased pressure! Also been feeling very hungry, so I decided screw it I'll just eat, bad decision, can't sleep I keep feeling like throwing up ;( It's like the final days are just the worst ever - no way to get good sleep!! 

Lower back pain shooting up and down as I type and I just dont know what to make of anything anymore! 

Ashley I feel the same way!! I'm almost over hoping for natural labour Im so clueless and just want to go get a c sect right now!! urgh


----------



## AsEn11

Yes Pink it is wearing on me as well..When people warned me that the last month was the worst I didnt know what to expect i am only a couple days into my last month and already miserable haha
Its sad when people are like how are you I used to say great now I say miserable and blabber on but always end it with I shouldnt complain me and baby are healthy so I am happy..but I am really screaming inside..no sleep, in pain, acid reflex or whatever it is called and thirsty beyond belief plus it has been in the 90's here so I feel like an oven. I am just ready for a break befoere baby comes but I have to work so I dont know what to do.
Ok sorry that turned into a rant


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sorry you ladies are so uncomfortable. I think it helps that it hasn't been summer hot here so I don't think I've been as uncomfortable as I could be. I also think cause I've been experiencing some type of discomfort since about 20 weeks, its 2nd nature to me now and I've just learned to adapt so it doesn't bother me as much.

I'm just tired of people asking me how I feel. There's a little sadness/concern in their voice almost like pity, lol. People I've never talked to before keep asking me and I just want to say "I'm pregnant...I feel pregnant...that's how I am". I mean, what do people expect me to say and its all women who have had kids who keep asking me. You know how I feel...you've been there.

I'm just ready for him to be here, but I will say getting this far does make me feel like I could handle a few more weeks. Not that I want to, but if I have to.


----------



## pinkwaters

I was ok with being thirsty and peeing a million times, now if I drink allot of water before bed I feel like throwing up so I end up sleeping thirsty Which is worse ;a 

Some days are better than others and it sure feels great to have made it this far that's for sure 

In some ways I really think its the body preparing for sleepless nights ahead, I get a three hour nap and it feels like I can't sleep anymore I have to get up which is in no way like me ;D I treasure my sleep time

Were getting there were getting there


----------



## No Doubt

I drink a tons throughout the day and a bit when I get home. But whenever I get up to pee I have a few sips of water. This way it doesn't sound like a swimming pool in belly and I'm not thirsty throughout the night.


----------



## pinkwaters

Yea I try to have a bottle of water with me at all times too! ESP with low normal fluid levels and the doctor making me count the moves baby H makes, don't want to add dehydration 

Tmi here but severe diarrhea today even though I've stopped the laxatives for two days now, feeling extremely worn out


----------



## No Doubt

Newest update for me. I went to my regular appt today and he did a check for me. He said he didn't feel much of cervix there. He said 50-60% effaced at this point which is up from 40% just a few days ago. So I'm hoping this means things are going to progress quickly. Definitely going walking tomorrow morning and Sunday morning before it gets hot and gonna continue on the ball and with bd as often as I can. He said I'm still not dialated any but is hoping the dilation begins soon. Come on Virtue...mama is so ready!


----------



## pinkwaters

That's great!!! 
I hope things start soon for you!! 
I'm looking forward to my Sunday appointment ! 

Come on June babies, come early for us ;D


----------



## AsEn11

So Pink tomorrow is the day?


----------



## No Doubt

That's what I'm wondering. Is it just an appt or is it the big day!?!?!?


----------



## pinkwaters

Just an appointment! I wish it was the day! 
Movements decreased heaps and I went in today to check on the baby, all was fine but no dilation at all . Tomorrow he will let me know when he thinks I should schedule a c sect!


----------



## No Doubt

Hopefully he'll still come before the cs on his own.


----------



## pinkwaters

REALLY hoping for that! Maybe the pelvic exam will trigger something, who knows! I can't get any sleep, keep wondering what will happen and I know I shouldnt sit around waiting but I cant help it


----------



## No Doubt

All we have right now is waiting, lol. I said the same thing at my appt yesterday. I went from 40% to 50-60% in a couple days. Still no dilation, but my doc was not gentle so I'm that triggered something. The hubbs was there and he was making jokes about how it didn't look gentle, eating the doctor was in shoulder deep, lol. Obviously he wasn't, but it certainly wasn't comfortable.


----------



## pinkwaters

Haha it is such a waiting game, I want to meet the little man so bad! Just watched the finale of greys anatomy and meridith grey gave birth, I was one weeping mess!! 

My doctor is a guy, but a a lady did my pelvic exam today and unfortunately she was gentle ;D haha It was quite uncomfortable but tolerable

Come on babies, come on waters break break!! haha


----------



## pinkwaters

Baby has pushed the limits and I booked my c section for Saturday the 25th! 
Measuring at 42 weeks and 4.6kg today


----------



## No Doubt

Still hoping for him to come naturally on his own, but at least the cs is scheduled. One way or another you'll be a mommy next Saturday!


----------



## pinkwaters

Exactly! I've just come around to accepting it all
Can't wait for full term and risk a 5-6kg delivery 
My brother in law is a doctor n he said he would've scheduled one sooner but I'm happy with Saturday 

6 days away!!


----------



## pinkwaters

I didn't like being pushed towards an epidural though, I'm going to choose a spinal tap its simpler and does the job and I'd be awake to hold him straight away


----------



## No Doubt

Morning ladies. I'm up...and still pregnant, lol. 38 weeks today and still trying to will this labor into existence. Come on Virtue. Hopefully this week is it. I spent a good bit of yesterday telling Virtue it was ok to come out and that it was time. I think he's completely run out of room. He's not moving as much or as hard as he used to. Hopefully that's good too and it means he'll be on his way. I keep checking him on the Doppler to be sure though, just in case.


----------



## pinkwaters

I think it must be normal for movements to decrease by now, I was watching on the ultra sound how squishy he was poor thing! 
Haha keep talking to him it could work!


----------



## No Doubt

I know...I felt so bad when we saw him last week. He was so squished. I keep thinking, why stay in there...come out where you can stretch, lol. Reverse psychology does not work on babies, especially when they're in the womb still, lol.


----------



## AsEn11

I am happy to see other people talk to there babies telling them when hey can arrive haha
And OMG Pink you will be a mommy so soon!! I hope he will come naturally but either way as long as he is healthy thats all that matters :)


----------



## pinkwaters

Yes Ashley! That's how I'm looking at it now! Waiting for Saturday ah what a challenge! Can't wait for you all to get there too! 

Haha no doubt I keep telling my dh he took after him, looks like he's enjoying the snuggle unlike me I need my space and stretch ;D 
Ah well, babies will do what they want after all , one can only try ;D


----------



## No Doubt

OMG...totally forgot to mention that I FINALLY had a pedicure and it was the best thing ever. Having that scrub put on my feet and legs then the massage and hot towel. And when this place does the massage they use hot stones! To die for...it was lovely. I want one every week, lol.


----------



## pinkwaters

Haha glad you enjoyed that!! I booked one for Friday! I just love them! 
A beautiful treat to end this journey! 
I hope I manage to sleep some ;P can't get baby H out of my mind!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

No Doubt said:


> Newest update for me. I went to my regular appt today and he did a check for me. He said he didn't feel much of cervix there. He said 50-60% effaced at this point which is up from 40% just a few days ago. So I'm hoping this means things are going to progress quickly. Definitely going walking tomorrow morning and Sunday morning before it gets hot and gonna continue on the ball and with bd as often as I can. He said I'm still not dialated any but is hoping the dilation begins soon. Come on Virtue...mama is so ready!

No doubt- my 36 wk checkup she did the internal exam and I was 50% effaced, not dilated at all. Doc says she doesn't so another internal until due date unless there's a reason to (contractions or broken water). 

Our hospital does walking epidurals (and has for about 15 years!). I'm really hoping the timing works out so I can have one. Also nitrous oxide (laughing gas). The one thing I learned was that IM injections of Demerol or morphine will drug baby too, and if they're given too close to delivery baby will need an antidote (narcan). So I think I will try and avoid the IM injections. 

Getting very very anxious. I think I will miss my belly, even though I'm getting unbelievably uncomfortable. It's the fear of the unknown, I think- my brain still can't QUITE wrap around what labour and delivery will be like. There are some upsides to a c section, pink! My brain GETS surgery! And you know when it will happen. And how. Lol 

Just hoping everything goes as well as can be expected.


----------



## No Doubt

A walking epidural would be ideal if I wasn't terrified of needles, lol. I'm still gonna try natural, but if need be I will try the gas. I was gonna stay away from the injections to for the same reason. I'm gonna labor at home as much as possible so that when I get to the hospital if I break down and want the epi it will be too late, lol. Truly, I don't think I could the epi anyway as I would just be too afraid of a needle in my spine. I think I'd say yes then freak when it was time and chicken out, lol. I'm a wuss, lol, but tattoos and piercings...no problem, lol.


----------



## pinkwaters

27 that's how I'm convincing myself that it's okay, knowing the date and more of what I expect helps! I still count the seconds now that it's literally 3 days away! 

I hope everything works out for the best for everyone whichever way things go! 
You ladies are two Weeks away that's so exciting!


----------



## No Doubt

My appt went fine...same as usual. No internal check today which is fine. I've been having a lot of pressure and cramps today though so who knows. Honestly its so hot right now all I want to do is relax and not move. And the tv in the office was on the fritz and they were backed up so I had to sit there for 45 mins watching the history channel and how Nostradamus predicted the end of the world and we're on the brink as almost all of his predictions have come true so I need to go get and underground bunker. Yeah...I'll get right on that.


----------



## No Doubt

The other girl at my job that was due 3 days after me had her baby early this morning. She went 2.5 weeks early with her first as well so I expected this. I guessed she would go yesterday, so I was close. I've been one day off with her and the other girl that went last month. I guessed Monday for myself, so we'll see what happens. People said I would probably be late though just cause I want him here so bad, lol. I told Virtue not to listen to those people, lol.


----------



## AsEn11

So I had a massage yesterday and it wasnt that pleasant :( she had a pillow for my prego belly but i couldnt get comftorable :( I almost passed out then thought I was going to puke so I had to go on my side then flip when the time is right.
I was really looking forward to it and being able to relax for an hour but I couldnt relax plus the lady loved to talk haha oh well I tried I will however go again when I get closer to my due date for her to rub on my pressure points and use her special oil :)


----------



## pinkwaters

Haha good on you no doubt for making sure baby virtue wasn't listening to them, what do they know!! 
Ashley get hubs to rub some oil on your baq to make up for it, I found that more relaxing than a professional massage :D 

My doctor left on emergency leave!! Just my luck! Luckily his replacement is free to do my c sect on Saturday and ill go meet him tomorrow, hope he's nice! Feels like I've seen a million doctors through this pregnancy?! Saturday just couldn't come sooner


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry your experience wasn't that great Ashley. I agree, have hubbs run you down. I had mine rub body butter all over my body one night and it was so perfect to just lay there and not have to do it myself. Putting on lotion is such a chore these days, so that was like heaven.

Pink, you really have been through a good amount of doctors. I just love having millions of people looking up my who-ha and jamming their fingers up there, lol. But you're almost there. Sucks that your doctor had to leave, but I hope you like the new one.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Ashley, I had one massage like that too- every 10 min she had to grab the garbage can because I thought I was going to vomit. Cold sweat. And the. It would go away. I think baby was just in a weird position and the pressure made it worse. But I went again and it was wonderful. So who knows! 

Nothing new in my world. Having full blown anxiety about labour and delivery. Looking up midwives in our city, for some reason I thought it was a paid service so we just kind of ignored it, but it's covered by our provincial healthcare. So now I'm wondering... I have lot of questions. Will try and get a hold of them today. From what I understand the biggest difference is the OB just shows up to catch. A midwife is there the whole time. Also, I still want drugs, lol. 

No doubt, I HATE needles as well (no tats for this girl), but I know myself enough to know I will be full blown hysterical in labour. The epidural is as much for everyone around me as it is for me. 

So soon Pink!!!!! I'm excited for you. 11 days to due date for me, OB says they'll let me go a week over before they induce. So it all still seems a long way off even though I know it could be any time.


----------



## No Doubt

2nd morning this week I've woken up telling my son his time has come. I lost a few hours of sleep so that I'm sure is why. My doctor will let me go two weeks over before inducing....I'm not waiting that long. I've tried bribing him...telling him it would be so much nicer out here where he can stretch out...and he can meet daddy and the dogs, lol.


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey ladies, no doubt you keep trying to convince virtue eventually something will work ;D it'd be very amusing if he ends up liking what you bribed him with for real ;p 

I saw the replacement doctor today, nice and friendly so that's good. The anesthesiologist kept trying to convince me to take epidural and I prefer the spinal needle, idon't want to be numb that long. Finally got him to just agree


----------



## pinkwaters

One more day !!!


----------



## No Doubt

Ok, so funny thing happened to me today. I came out of the bathroom with my dress stuck in my undies. And of all people a guy friend at my job pointed it out to me. Great! At least my whole ass wasn't hanging out...more just the bottom of one cheek. this has NEVER happened to me and I'm trying to be extra careful right now about that. EPIC FAIL!


----------



## pinkwaters

Omg! Haha ya I keep checking for that as it can easily happen now with vision compromised! 
At least it's one person who saw ;D


----------



## pinkwaters

One more sleep I'm so thrilled and anxious and worried and excited and happy and scared and basically EMOTIONAL EEK!!
Please god make this day fly by!!! My mani padi is today to kill some time but that won't be enough! 
Any good movies you guys recommend? Maybe a Harry potter marathon :D


----------



## No Doubt

I like the twilight series. One more day and we'll have our first baby! Don't forget to post pics and update when you can!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Can't wait for us to welcome the first baby of the thread!
Good luck pink!


----------



## AsEn11

Well pink..I cant believe this time has come for you 
I am at my desk tearing up for you i cannot believe how the time has flown by and you get to hold you baby tomorrow..WOW it is unreal!!
I cannot wait to see pictures of the first baby of the group!!
Best wishes and I hope you have a fast recovery :)


----------



## pinkwaters

Thank you so much for the kind words ladies and I will def update as soon as I'm up and aware of everything :D 
Don't think ill be sleeping much tonight haha! 
So excited and scared and just everything! Ill have family there but Ill tell friends after! 
Wish me luck and can't wait to update and hear about all of your experiences! 
This has been the best group ever! Such great support and a ventout venue ;D 

Lots of love! Updates soon!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Is baby number 1 here yet?? :D pink update us as soon as u can! Hope u had a safe delivery..


----------



## AsEn11

I can't wait for pictures and an update!!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

AsEn11 said:


> I can't wait for pictures and an update!!

Me too me too! 

Anyone having any labor pangs yet? Zilch happening with me.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Nothing for me ofcourse lol .. I hope things progress next week and I have her before my due date :)


----------



## No Doubt

No labor pains. More bh as the days to by and I'm pretty sure my mucus is thinking as I have to change my undies and panty liners sometimes and I've also had some watery discharge a couple of mornings. So just waiting for things to pick up and get going. I've been feeling a bit more crampy and today I had some pressure like I had to have a bowel movement but nothing was going on so maybe just things getting ready. On the upside I did lose pounds so at least that's kicking in early, lol.

Pink hope you and lo are doing well!


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey ladies!!! 
Yes sorry for the delay recovery has been tricky with the c sect and I'm still in process 
I had him on the 25th 10 am! Best moment in my life! Cried like crazy under the effect of the spinal and morphine 
I was out of it for most of that day but I managed to start breast feeding even though I barely remember doing so haha 
Visitors in and out can make things worse but I'm starting to feel a little better 

Having him in my arms is weird and amazing and just a bunch of emotions, day by day it clicks in more. 

As expected he wasn't 4.5 kg he was less ! 3.7kg and was less within the next day, poor baby was swollen because of being head down for so long and that messed up measurements but either way I'm just happy he's here 

Ill post a picture soon! Leaving hospital today!


----------



## pinkwaters

He still doesn't fully open his eyes but that's from day two 
Funny how most kids cries I find irritating and mine is like music to my ears 

Can't wait to hear about all your experiences and see your gorgeous bundles of joy 

Lots of love and hugs from baby Henry
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats pink! He is so adorable. Looks so peaceful there. Be sure to take care of yourself while recovering.


----------



## AsEn11

Oh my goodness Pink he is perfect!! Such a doll!! I am so happy everything went well!! 
Good luck on recovery and fyi you just amped up my anxiousness to see my little Graci!!

Ladies I dont know what to expect as far as labor pains..I have been so exhausted and wishing I could be done working already!! 
I have also went to the bathroom feeling like I am going to have a bm and nothing, I have been having pains in my tummy and if icould stay in bed until she got here Idont think I would complain haha


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Omg congrats!! He is sooo adorable!! Yay first baby of the thread is here.. Hopefully the others will come along soon.. Wishing u a fast recovery


----------



## No Doubt

So I've been feeling really nauseous all day. I think the OJ I had this morning was bad, even though it's supposed to be good until June 2. But I didn't even have a full glass cause I thought it looked weird. I only had a couple ounces I'd suppose. But I've also been having all this pressure today. It did get better, but then it got worse. It hurts to walk. It took a good few minutes just to get up to my front door from the car in the driveway. I actually want to cry from me not feeling well and all this pressure combined. I'd love it if this meant that Virtue was coming, but honestly I don't know what any of this means.


----------



## No Doubt

I just looked up how I'm feeling and everything I've seen says it's early signs of labor. Even my back hurts, but only on the right side. I just figured it was either because he's resting over there, which he is. He's always favored that side. Or it was because of that fibroid which is also on that side. Thank God my appt is tomorrow cause I want to cry right now. It's not that it's so horrible, but I'm tired, this pain is constant, the nausea is constant, and I still want to eat dinner, but I'm afraid to cause my tummy's upset.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

pinkwaters said:


> He still doesn't fully open his eyes but that's from day two
> Funny how most kids cries I find irritating and mine is like music to my ears
> 
> Can't wait to hear about all your experiences and see your gorgeous bundles of joy
> 
> Lots of love and hugs from baby Henry

CONGRATULATIONS PINK!!! he's BEAUTIFUL. 

I'm getting ready to go to my appointment now. Had bloody show in the middle of the night and contractions about a half hour apart, not painful at all just tight, then it all stopped. Sigh. At least I'm taking this as a sign that I won't be a week overdue. Hopefully.


----------



## No Doubt

Let us know what they say 27!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

I will, I promise. Honestly I'm not expecting much though. Sorry, I was just jumping in the shower, but I was going to reply to you, No Doubt.

I'm sorry you feel like crap- I just keep telling myself it will be over soon (although soon is relative). Nap lots if you can, if nothing else it helps the time pass.


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks 27.

Update from my appt today. He said that either the pain will continue and I'll go into labor or the pain will stop and I'll feel better. He did tell me how to sneak in under the radar though so I don't have to wait out the full 42 weeks. And he said they can induce, but I have to be 39 weeks, have a soft cervix, and be 2-3 cm. So as soon as that last one kicks in, I'm sneaking in under the radar. I am glad though that he did an nst cause of the less movement but he said everything looked great and he's not concerned at all. He too thought I was having a big baby and said that they will let me go to 11lbs!

I didn't even think to ask if there was more progression with the effacement cause I was so focused on the dilation and the fact that there was NONE! I know I'm effaced 50-60% from a couple weeks ago, but not sure what it is now.
He did say to go home and make whoopie cause that does help. Hubby wasn't too pleased to hear that, but I think he's more on board with the middle of the night sessions now.

Side note...thank God I turned on the air this morning cause I couldn't have coke home to this heat today.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

No Doubt said:


> Let us know what they say 27!

75% effaced, 1 cm? Dilated (she said a fingertip width). So I just hang out in the meantime! Was definitely bloody show. Nice to know its doing SOMETHING. she did tell me I can't hurt myself so if I want to do yard work and the like I can. Yay! 

Other than that, back for regular appointment next wed (which is 2 days past my due date) and if baby isn't here yet by then, I will have an appointment with the fetal assessment unit at the hospital to see if baby is still happy in there or of they need to induce right away.


----------



## No Doubt

Glad I'm not the only one with a lot going on but little progress. I don't get it either. But I guess we'll just hang out and wait.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Spotting started again around bedtime last night, so did cramps and mild, irregular contractions. Yeah baby! Definitely not hospital time yet, but I'll take what I can get! I've been trying to down play (or just plain not telling) my mom about some of this so she's not on my doorstep for days. 

Wife works a 12 hour day shift today (although her boss said she can leave at any time if I need her) and then she's off for two weeks holidays. So it would work out well if baby could come today or tomorrow!!


----------



## No Doubt

Hopefully that will work out for you guys. Hubbs is just working up until...so am I.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Did I tell you guys that I'm off work? (I'm on my phone and too lazy to click back through old posts). On sick time until baby is here and then mat leave will kick in. Unbelievably glad to not be at work. Kudos to you guys who are still working, I'm pretty sure I would have killed somebody. Also, I like napping several times a day, lol. 

Contractions have been about 10 min apart for the last two hours, but I think they're going to stop/taper off again. And they still don't hurt. My belly gets really really hard, and I ache, and that's it. The best period cramps I ever had we're still worse than this. Which is what makes me think this isn't the real thing yet!


----------



## No Doubt

I'd have to say I agree with that 27. Don't think af should feel worse than labor. Maybe these are just for the effacement and when the dilation kicks up the real contractions will start?


----------



## AsEn11

Went into the doctor today and he said I am a finger tip dialated..I was hoping he would say like 6 haha high hopes? maybe but I am ready
After he was done I got bad cramping and almost felt sick..normal?

Also as soon as I put my head down to sleep I start having bad thoughts..like what if something happens to her during labor or what if the cord is around her neck and we dont know about it? Or what if something happens to me while giving birth and I never get to meet her? 
My girlfriends with kids say its very normal to have these thoughts when you get close..but geeze they give me insomnia like crazy.


----------



## No Doubt

I've read that those thoughts are normal hun. I know how that can give you insomnia. I'm sure everything will be fine though. I'm like you and my mind has a tendency to run away with me. Look at all these people walking around...something has to be going right in the delivery room, lol.


----------



## No Doubt

So someting is definitely happening. Out of no where my boobs just started aching really bad. I had to hold them with my arms and apply pressure so it would stop. People keep thinking Virtue is gonna come this weekend. I hope they are right, but we'll see.


----------



## AsEn11

Wow maybe!!
I was hopong for this weekend to but i doubt it I have a weird feeling I will go over my due date :( I think she is stubborn haha


----------



## 27yrsTTC

AsEn11 said:


> Went into the doctor today and he said I am a finger tip dialated..I was hoping he would say like 6 haha high hopes? maybe but I am ready
> After he was done I got bad cramping and almost felt sick..normal?
> 
> Also as soon as I put my head down to sleep I start having bad thoughts..like what if something happens to her during labor or what if the cord is around her neck and we dont know about it? Or what if something happens to me while giving birth and I never get to meet her?
> My girlfriends with kids say its very normal to have these thoughts when you get close..but geeze they give me insomnia like crazy.

I've read spotting and cramping are normal after internal check. I've been queasy off and on with the contractions. As for the crazy thoughts, ask my wife how many full blown panic attacks she's had to talk me down from. Lol. Totally normal.


----------



## AsEn11

I just want her here and safe in my arms the anxiety is killing me..but I just try to go day by day in hopes it gets better :)


----------



## No Doubt

Came home yesterday and made the hubbs help me out. Woke up in the middle of the night with contractions every half hour so, which wasn't bad cause I could sleep in between them but then they started coming every 10-12 minutes. Just waiting right now. Still going to work today. Not really sure what's gonna happen.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

No Doubt said:


> Came home yesterday and made the hubbs help me out. Woke up in the middle of the night with contractions every half hour so, which wasn't bad cause I could sleep in between them but then they started coming every 10-12 minutes. Just waiting right now. Still going to work today. Not really sure what's gonna happen.

I'm going on 48 hours now of contractions every 12 min. Blah. They're getting more painful. I've lost my mucous plug. Pain is moving into my pelvis and back so I guess that's good. We'll see what today brings. Glad the wife is home with me now, she's being really sweet.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

No doubt maybe u should go to the hospital.. Dr told me whenever I have contractions 10-15 mins it's hospital time .. All the best girl!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Really Catxh? Mine was pretty specific about 5 min or less apart before going in (unless you live a ways from the hospital, we're in the same city so it's about a 10 min drive). Otherwise they just send us home.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Oh!! Maybe that's why for me every 10-15 mins.. Hospital is pretty far.. 
Good luck ladies all the best! I'm sure one of u will have her baby by tomorrow hehe at least one of u ;)


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Lol I call dibs!! Get this baby out!!

I think it's longer if it's not your first baby, too. I grew up in a small town where the closest delivering hospital was an hour away, a lot of my friends are in that situation where they have to plan VERY carefully when they go in to the hospital. You don't want to go too soon or you get stuck in the city- But if you wait too long you end up having the baby on the side of the road! I'm not usually grateful to live in a big city, but these days I am!!


----------



## No Doubt

No fair on calling dibs 27! I want this baby out too!

The contractions have waned a bit so still just waiting, but glad something is going on. Still hoping I'm just one of those people where it all comes on at once and then there's a baby in my arms.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

No Doubt said:


> No fair on calling dibs 27! I want this baby out too!
> 
> The contractions have waned a bit so still just waiting, but glad something is going on. Still hoping I'm just one of those people where it all comes on at once and then there's a baby in my arms.

I wish. I feel like there's not much hope for me that way. I just hope that the long drawn out part is at home and it goes quick once I'm at the hospital. 

Also, I just threw up. I HATE throwing up.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Since we r two weeks apart I can totally imagine how I'd feel at ur stage! I'm 37 weeks and already want to greet my baby anytime soon! I don't think it's gona happen before my due date though.. So I've decided to first wait eagerly for ur babies to arrive and then thinking about mine arriving would be a closer countdown from there! So come on baby virtue and baby boy 27 (sorry don't remember if u shared his name :) ) come on girls! Ur almost there hehe


----------



## No Doubt

Contractions are back to every 10 mins now. Just waiting though.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

I'm in hospital. I can't tell you how wonderful the epidural is. Do not be afraid. Seriously. 

Should have a baby sometime June 1!! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## No Doubt

Contractions got very regular 4-5 mins apart and I ended up in triage cause I couldn't get the on call after trying three times. They sent me home, but I've began to dilate and I've lost my plug. The doctor said she expected to see me back soon so hopefully this weekend will bring me my baby!

Good luck 27! Definitely getting an epidural after experiencing this, lol.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Omg yay one of u will have her baby soon or already did!!


----------



## No Doubt

My water just broke. I'm going in.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Good luck to both of u!! Hope to read some updates soon


----------



## No Doubt

AFM, only at 6 right now, but they just emptied my bladder which they think was providing a cushion for Virtue for they are hoping the dilation will pick up now. While I was here he'd had a bowel movement so there's a touch of meconium in my water. They said its not bad though as it's not dark, but will need to have a pediatric team here for the delivery. Other than that he's doing well in there and I'm able to rest off and on so I'm doing well too.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Any news?? 27?? No doubt??


----------



## No Doubt

I got to 7 and they gave me pitocin to finish me off. Will be pushing soon.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Omg good luck! Seems like a long labor .. All the best hun


----------



## No Doubt

He's here! 7lbs 12oz. Will update with more later. Ended up in cs.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

CONGRATZZZZZ!!!! Can't wait for the updates and a pic!! Welcome baby virtue ;) second baby of the thread! Can't wait for mine to arrive! Looks like it's not gona be before due date for me!

Come on baby Lea!!


----------



## No Doubt

The rest of the stats...21 inches, born at 1:13p. I will post more when I get home Wednesday as I'm on my phone along with pics. I will keep updating in the mean time though.

You still have 3 weeks catch so you never know. I didn't think it would be before due date for me.


----------



## AsEn11

No Doubt Congratulations!! I cant believe it!! 2 mommies already!! 
I am 39 weeks on Wednesday and go to the doctor on Thursday and I want to ask him if I can get a sweep or something.I want her so bad and cannot wait!!


----------



## No Doubt

We had an appt and I was uncomfortable so I asked the doc what could I do and he just pointed at my hubbs, lol. Not that night, but the next when we got home we dtd and in the middle of the night contractions started. I went to work that day and as soon as I got off they picked back up. The next morning I lost my plug then that afternoon my water broke. So that's my suggestion. Go jump your hubbys bones!


----------



## AsEn11

I have been!! haha I guess that works when you are ready so maybe I am not ready yet but I will keep trying!!


----------



## No Doubt

I actually saw that doctor this morning and he asked about it. I told him yeah we went home and made whoopie. He asked if me contractions started that night and I just said "yep"!


----------



## AsEn11

wow lucky I wish a one time thing worked for me haha but OH is enjoying it and doesnt mind when I tell him I am using him lol (joking of coarse)


----------



## 27yrsTTC

We had a girl!!!
Alexandra Kathleen Lucy was born June 1 at 1:15 pm by c section! She was 8 lbs 5 oz at birth. Mama, Mommy and Baby Lexie are all home now and doing really well!! Breast feeding is going well (she's eating away at the moment)!

So what happened? Well...

Contractions started really mild tues night. Went to my reg prenatal appt on wed. Q 10-20 min on wed through the night. Really painful contractions by Friday morning- I started vomiting with them. Went in fri at 8:30pm. Got an epidural within 5 min and didnt have to stay in The antepartum unit at all. We right straight to the delivery unit. NO PAIN after that. Was 2 cm. 3-4 cm 2 hours later. 5 cm after that until she was born sat at 13:15 by c section. I was stuck at 5 cm for hours. They gave me oxytocin to make my contractions stronger, but her heart rate would drop as soon as they turned up th medicine. Then my contractions would slow down again when they turned down the oxytocin. And round and round it went. She came out face up and huge so REALLY glad we didn't try pushing!!!!!!!

However- one nurse told me because of the crazy fluids they give you in a c section (I had over 6 litres, I was really dehydrated after puking), that their weight after 24 hours is actually more of a true birth weight (because by then they've lost some of the fluid they took on during labour). She was 7 lbs 10 oz at 24 hours. 

Oh and um I love her. Like- a lot. A lot a lot. :) :) :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Congratulations! She is beautiful... Thank u for sharing ur labor story.. Love her eyebrows lol so cute hehe

Btw , did u think it was a boy?? U have the boy emoticon in ur signature?? Lol


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats 27! I thought hiy for you too. Omg a girl. And she is precious! Love the pic!


----------



## No Doubt

AFM I still don't have any milk or colostrum so I have to supplement, but he's a greedy boy and doing well with it, lol. They have this SNS thing which allows you to still use it off of your own nipple so he won't get used to a bottle before my nipple. Bit honestly I've used both and he does fine with both so I don't think my breasts will be a problem when the milk does come in. They said cause I'm a first time mom and had a cs milk could be a few days late. One of my nurses was in the same hoag with her first and said her milk didn't come for 4-5 days.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Don't be too anxious No Doubt, when the milk comes in it hurts like a bit$h!! Lol. I can feel every single gland in both boobs. Ouchie!!


----------



## AsEn11

Yay 27!! She is beautiful!! And I am with the other girls were you expecting a boy?


----------



## 27yrsTTC

AsEn11 said:


> Yay 27!! She is beautiful!! And I am with the other girls were you expecting a boy?

Ok to be fair I do have the blue stork but I didn't realize there were two storks! I just liked the stork lol. Nope it was a surprise, we didnt want to know! Her name would have been Alexander if it was a boy.


----------



## pinkwaters

Congrats 27 & no doubt!!! So happy for you two! 
Can't wait for every one to have thier bundles already ;D 
I'm loving every second so far but it is a lot of work! 

No doubt I barely had any colostrum but I gave what I can and now ten days later milk is flowing and like 27 mentioned - pain! Haha but feels good to hold him close when he feeds! I'm still mixing between breast and formula to keep him from getting too hungry 

Glad mums around so I get to nap a bit here and there 

Hope you ladies are both recovering well from the c sect! The pain does ease off pretty fast


----------



## pinkwaters

27 your little girl is just precious!!


----------



## No Doubt

My boobs were looking exceptionally full so I checked and my colostrum is finally there! My bubba can have mommy's milk soon!


----------



## No Doubt

Hubbs stayed with me last night as I'm being discharged today! He got up with Virtue. Even though virtue obviously woke me the fact that I didn't have to stay awake really helped me get some sleep. The nurse I had is also an amazing swaddler and got him tucked right in there and showed me how. Virtue is already busting out of his swaddles...strong little thing he is, but she made it bigger and tighter and I think that helped him sleep longer and not be so fussy as last night. He slept 2.5 hours at one point then 2 at another. I know it's not what im used to lately but that sleep makes me feel like a million bucks. Gonna try to get in one more.


----------



## No Doubt

Hi ladies. Finally home. Here's a pic of my munchkin!


----------



## AsEn11

Aww he is such a doll!! I am green with envy and have baby fever more than ever now!! I cant wait to join you ladies


----------



## No Doubt

You're only a week out huh. Almost there! And maybe if won't even take that long!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

no doubt said:


> hi ladies. Finally home. Here's a pic of my munchkin!

he. Is. So. Cute.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Ok if I didn't mention it before, there's a book called Cherish the First Six Weeks, by Helen Moon. It's an awesome feeding/sleeping schedule system to get baby to stretch out night feedings. 

It's *WORKING*. 

We wake her to feed on schedule and she sleeps like a champ in between. What reinforced it for me was that it's the same span (2 1/2-3 hours) that the nurses in the hospital told me I should be working at. But I like that it gave me actual times. I feel a little more in control of the whole eating situation. It means being able to plan for visitors and walks etc and know more or less when she's going to be eating or not. She's only five days old today!!!

There are schedules for breast fed and bottle fed babies. 

Also has some awesome tips- my favourite so far (due to the fact that I have "excessive engorgement" says my nurse) is to use a disposable diaper, pour hot water on it and use it as a compress prior to feeding. 

Lexie is almost back to her birth weight already the little piggy!!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Ooo and it also means she's happy when she eats and she's not screaming herself sick first.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

One more thing! I looked 20 weeks pregnant when I left the hospital, to give the pregnant mamas an idea of what to expect. My belly this morning looks about 16 weeks. So it's going down but slowly.


----------



## No Doubt

27, thanks for all the great tips! Virtue is currently working off of a 3-4 hour schedule and with me and the hubbs switching feedings we are able to accomplish a decent amount of sleep. It may be different when he goes back to work but hopefully I'll be back in a groove myself as far as sleep so it won't be too hard for me to keep up with more feedings.

I agree about the schedule being able to plan for visitors. Its nice cause you know if he'll be hungry, sleepy, or whatever. And some people want to feed the baby, change the baby etc.

Same thing with me about the belly. I even noticed in the hospital that I had hips still, lol. So slowly but surely its going down.


----------



## AsEn11

Ladies with new babies how did you fee the days before labor what symptoms were you having? 
Also did you take birthing classes or any classes?
I am freaking out cuz i waited until to late (I called like a month ago) and there were none so now I am worried I wont do anthing


----------



## No Doubt

I just did the tour of tue hospital, but I plan on taking a cpr class. Hubbs has to be certified for his job so he already knows that. They will send out a lactation consultant for you so don't worry about that. The days before labor I had a lot of pressure and cramping that have me pause when walking. Felt nauseous too. That's really about it.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

No Doubt said:


> I just did the tour of tue hospital, but I plan on taking a cpr class. Hubbs has to be certified for his job so he already knows that. They will send out a lactation consultant for you so don't worry about that. The days before labor I had a lot of pressure and cramping that have me pause when walking. Felt nauseous too. That's really about it.

I felt literally the same way. Also did not do prenatal classes but took the tour of The hospital. Wife dispatches ambulance, was just recertified in CPR. I didn't retake mine but she taught me the baby basics again. 

I had contractions for several days (started Tuesday, she was born Saturday). But they were 10-20 min apart and was more like "ugh there's a contraction- ok anyways.." Until Thursday night/Friday morning which were extremely painful and I was vomiting.


----------



## 27yrsTTC

https://www.motherisk.org/women/updatesDetail.jsp?content_id=347

This is the link on how to safely drink while breast feeding.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm a bit bummed by I'm the fact that I'm not really making much milk. Im worried that I won't really be able to bf like I want. But im also a bit at peace with it as the formula method is working ok. I just want to make sure Virtue eats is all. That's obviously my main goal. But would really like him to get the benefits of breast milk. I put him to my breast and pump but I literally get maybe half an ounce total from both breast each feeding. Then yesterday I was sore I couldn't even pump after the fifth time. I just figure I'll give what I can as long as I can and hopefully that will help with all the good Virtue should get out of bf.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Asen, feeling the same thing!!! Can't wait to join!! I've been walking alooooooot! And I also had me some spicy food and other stuff too ;)

No doubt, ur baby is precious.. 

27, thanks for the tips! 

Girls pray we go into labor soon! Ugh I feel so far behind lol I'm too excited to wait!!


----------



## AsEn11

LADIES OMG!! I went to the doctor today and nothing has changed in a week :((((
I havent gained any weight I am still only a fingertip dialated and I am measuring the same even a little less (he thinks she dropped a little so my measurments went down) I feel so depressed like I will be pregnant forever!!
I asked if he would just do a c-section then and there lol the stuff you say when desperate
but on a good note iwas reading some docs let you go 42 weeks he said if I still havent had her by Wednesday (40 weeks) he will schedule me to be induced and I wont go over 41 weeks so I will take that as a positive.
I am eating pineapple, walking, bouncing on a ball an DTD but nothing so discouraging
And he couldnt even strip my membranes cuz my cervix is still so high up :(


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Asen, ur almost there!! Heheh
I'm having random period cramps... It's been going on since last week.. Haven't dilated at all.. So I don't know what they are...I know I'm only 38 weeks but I'm so ready for this baby! Due date is 14 days from now.. It's weird that feels alot eventhough we've waited alot longer before 

Do u cramp randomly like me??


----------



## No Doubt

Catch I used to feel like you on my other forum. All the ladies were having their babies and I was just sitting around waiting on Virtue, lol. You're close though!

Ashley, don't worry when my water broke I was only 1cm so practically no dilation at all, lol. It can happen so fast. I'd had an appt must a few days before and I was completely closed. You girls will get there!


----------



## AsEn11

that makes me feel better..that it can just happen and the reassurance!!
I am just so impatient i feel like they gave me a due date and then its taken away..idk how to say it but I still have 5 days until my due date so hopefully she will change her mind and want to come out and meet everybody!! 
and catch I will get those cramps every once in awhile they are false hope haha just teasing!! Hopefully we go soon time is dragging on


----------



## pinkwaters

No doubt virtue is so adorable!! 
I'm still pumping but there isn't much milk, I had a good amount for ten days or so but it's slowly decreasing, I'm happy giving him whatever I can get out! 

27 thank you for the tips! My main issue is burping, he takes a long time to burp and sometimes doesn't then throws up a little which makes him really upset he starts crying and I have to pat his back to calm him down! This is why sleeping has become a challenge between feeds! I'm up an hour after he feeds to wait for all that to finish ;/

Ashley and Catch, I hope both you ladies pop soon and of you can manage to sleep without issues then by all means load up on sleep time haha babies are work! I shift with my mum at the moment but were both exausted, it's great having him of course don't get me wrong ;p the older they get the easier this gets! I'm better with diapers now, gosh he's peed on me 3 times already haha :D 

Sleeping like an angel now :) I can't wait to play with him and take him out!


----------



## No Doubt

Pink I don't have a great milk supply either. I've had to supplement since the beginning seeing how I didn't have anything at all for the first couple days, not even colostrum. But like you I'm happy to give what I can, just don't know how long it will hold out. He's already eating more and more and I can't keep up though I try. But I guess it's ok. The doc said breast fee babies need a vit k supplement as that's just not something that gets passed down, but as long as he's getting about half and half he should be ok.


----------



## pinkwaters

Same here no doubt! I give him 2-3 times a day now the rest is formula. The main thing I found better with breast milk is that it's lighter and he burps faster. I was loving the bonding when he was latching on but with pumping its no fun at all. 
Ah well, happy baby happy mama ;)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Had a lovely mani/pedi pampering yesterday.. Feeling alot more patient this week for some reason lol

Breast feeding ladies, I want to ask u.. My nipples have gone super dry this week..I'm worried they crack later when i breastfeed i heard that's common ... Did any of u had this happen? What did u do?


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry Catch, can't help you with that one. A lot of people have tried lanolin, I think it's called. It's a breast cream. Don't know much about it so look it up and see if that can help.


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey catch, glad you got pampered &#55357;&#56845;
I didn't have dry nipple before but they did crack and bleed a little once I started breastfeeding anyway :/ I used a nipple cream from the hospital and rubbed some milk on them each time I pumped or breastfed, they were healed within 3-4 days! If yours are dry already apply some nipple cream from any pharmacy now ;))


----------



## AsEn11

No baby yet :(( and I am so tired!! I am at my desk right now and want to fall asleep and yell at my coworker all at the same time haha
My dad is my boss so I dont know how to tell him I am ready to go and relax a little before she gets here.
i feel like I am the only one here he can count one..everyone else is flacky and such plus I do the paperwork.
I know they will be fine without me I just feel guilty but I hurt and will be 10 months on wednesday so what to do?
I wanted to work until the end but I am at the end haha she just hasnt arrived yet..HELP PLEASE


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Thank u no doubt! I will try it out :)

Asen, where r u?? Did u go into labor?? Hope ur well


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Thanks pink!!

Asen, u r so strong to still be working!! I can hardly go for a walk and today I'm in so much pain down there.. No more false hope! I'm ignoring all pains lol.. Dr appointment on Thursday so will see if there is any sign of dilation cause been aching all week ..

I think u should tell ur dad that u need a break now...otherwise ull be too tired when baby comes.. Enjoy those days and do things for urself..

Take care everyone! :)


----------



## No Doubt

Catch that sounds promising! A few days before I went into labor I was really sore in my down stairs and I was crampy and achey to the point of having to stop in my tracks. I saw my doc that day who said that was good and to go home and have sex. We had sex the next day and in the middle of night the contractions started.


----------



## AsEn11

Ladies..still no baby! I go in tomorrow to be scheduled to be induced hopefully he doesn't make me wait to long!!
On another note I took today off to relax I ended up running around doing things all day then I came back to float in the pool and got myself a nice sunburnt belly haha I read that it doesn't affect baby and I was nice and cool while in the pool an had sun screen on so oops so much for relaxing haha
Just had to share :)) 
But work again tomorrow..thank you for caring catch it means a lot! 
Also I will update after my appointment :))


----------



## CatchBabyDust

No doubt, yay I hope so! Ima have me some sex tonight lol.. I hope labor is soon 

Asen, good luck hun.. Hopefully our girls come soon!


----------



## No Doubt

Ash did you talk to your dad about taking some time off now? I know working up until is exhausting...been there, lol. I'm sure he would understand. Everyone else will just have to step up.

Catch hope that does the trick for you!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

I am so worried.. At my appointment today everything was measuring on track except for FL.. It was shorter than last week!! Isn't this strange... Dr told me its not something to be concerned about.. But how can it be shorter than last week?? 
Last week it was 37+ which is on track
This week it was supposed to be 38+ but instead it's 36+..
I don't know if it makes a difference if he's measuring the right fl or the left?? What do u think.. Her weight is going up which is good cause last week she actually was smaller at abdomen than anywhere else.. I'm so confused about the FL going shorter.. I didnt think that was possible...


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry catch. Can't help you there. But I'm sure it's fine. Maybe last weeks measurement was off. You never know.


----------



## No Doubt

Oh yeah and about the sex. The doc said to make sure hubbs ejaculates. He said there's something in the ejaculate that starts contractions/dilation. He said the female orgasm doesn't hurt either, but it's more the male.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Ya I read about how sperms can soften the cervix and get things going!! 

Thanks Hun :) please pray for us.. We r so impatient!!


----------



## AsEn11

So here I am at 40 weeks and so sad when he told me there was nothing going on no dialation or anything I started balling its so discouraging!! And he scheduled me to be induced for next Wednesday so I will be at 41 weeks my heart is broken I want to meet her
On a good note I was so upset today I told my dad I am done working


----------



## No Doubt

Oh Ashley, I'm sorry hun. But stay positive. You never know how things will play out. Maybe you're one of those people where it all happens at once. If nothing else though at least now you're done with work and you know come next Wednesday one way or another things will be getting started by next Wednesday.


----------



## pinkwaters

So sorry to hear that Ashley! I have been told that things can happen over night though so don't loose hope and I hope time flys by and you'll have her in your arms before you know it!! Can't wait to see your and catchs babies !! 

Join the no sleep wagon soon haha -.- just burped him time for the shortest nap ever! Ta ;D


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Girls I cramped for almost an hour every 10-15 mins.. Then I went to the bathroom and when I wiped a huge chunk of mucus came out.. There wasn't blood in it.. It was yellowish and thick and mucusy.. That's the mucus plug right!!!? I wonder when labor is but I've stopped cramping..


----------



## No Doubt

Sounds like it Catch! Oohh exciting! You should be dilated at least a little bit to lose your plug. I was only a half cm when I lost mine. But now you could go into labor anywhere from now until 2 weeks from now. Hopefully that's not the case on the two weeks, lol. I went the afternoon I lost mine. They say most people will go within in the next couple days. Keep us posted!


----------



## No Doubt

Oh, and keep in mind that may not be all of it, you may lose more mucus and it's ok if it's tinged with pink or streaks of blood.


----------



## AsEn11

Wow catch best of luck! I am jelouse :) 
But yes keep us posted!!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

I hope not two weeks! I will sure keep u updated... Nothing new so far.. I hope things progress faster!!


----------



## Ylanda

Exciting times, hope everyone is doing ok...

I'm 39+2 now, very very impatient, have had loads of false alarms over the past few weeks and then the last three days nothing at all... :( The calm before the storm? I sure hope so!!! ;)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

An update.. Lost more of my plug.. Dilated two cms only.. Sent me home :( boooo! We might all have our babies at the same time lol


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Update: contractions are stronger and more regular (every 20 mins) for the past two hours.. Dr told me not to go in unless every 10-15 mins or if water breaks or I see blood..
I don't know what to do? I'm panicking and eager to Go to the hospital but don't wana be sent home like yesterday! This is stressful...


----------



## No Doubt

Hang in there hun. You're so close. I don't know if this helped me of not but I called the doctor and they told me not to come in yet so I decided to take a warm bath. Within 5 mins of me being in the tub my water broke. Try it and see. Let us know how things progress.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

They finally admitted me! Pray for me girls


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Will def say a prayer Catch! You'll be great and you'll be holding that sweet baby before you know it!!

You too Ylanda :)


----------



## 27yrsTTC

AsEn11 said:


> So here I am at 40 weeks and so sad when he told me there was nothing going on no dialation or anything I started balling its so discouraging!! And he scheduled me to be induced for next Wednesday so I will be at 41 weeks my heart is broken I want to meet her
> On a good note I was so upset today I told my dad I am done working

Hey, you never know, they were planning my induction and I went in two days later!! Soon soon. It will be ok, hang in there!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

pinkwaters said:


> Hey catch, glad you got pampered &#65533;&#65533;
> I didn't have dry nipple before but they did crack and bleed a little once I started breastfeeding anyway :/ I used a nipple cream from the hospital and rubbed some milk on them each time I pumped or breastfed, they were healed within 3-4 days! If yours are dry already apply some nipple cream from any pharmacy now ;))

Ugggghhh I cracked and bled and LO had a mouthful of blood (it was running down her face- I was near hysteria). Ended up pumping that side exclusively for a couple days and only feeding her on the other side, it finally healed. A friend told me to get vitamin E capsules and pop them open and put the oil on the nipples. That helped IMMENSELY, so much more than lanolin. It's been good on my c section scar too. 

I have a question for all of you- do you get home visits from public health nurses? Follow up after you leave the hospital? I've been really (pleasantly) surprised by how much support we've had. Aside from the excellent staff in hospital, we got a home visit on day 2 to help with breast feeding, weigh baby, check on my recovery etc. they left a phone number as well (which I've called twice, once with the bleeding and once when she was choking and gagging on the fast milk flow) and they were wonderful both times. We've gone for a (free) lactation consultant appt, and on Friday we got another call from public health checking in to see if we wanted another home visit, if we had any questions, etc. 

How does it work in the states/uk? Other provinces?


----------



## No Doubt

Nothing like that here 27, just going in for regular check ups.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Welcomed my baby girl to the world on 6/15 at 7pm.. Weighed about 6lbs she was sooooo tiny I'm in love!!! I was in labor from 9am till 6:00pm and then had the longest pushing session in my life..I went for the painfree birth and had an epidural.. it was really nice cause i got the chance to enjoy my labor.. they had to cut her out of me by the end cause i was too tired to push and I wasn't doing well and her heart rate was dropping.. I gotta say it's so painful down there at the moment but worth it ofcourse...

I will share pix as soon as I can!


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats catch! Rest up and take care of yourself. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## AsEn11

Wow congratulations! I am super jelouse but so
Happy you have a healthy baby girl
To hold! Can't wait to see pix


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Thank u ladies .. I'm so happy she's finally here ! 

Here's a pic! I'm using my phone to upload for the first time lol but I hope it works.. 

And ash, Ur baby will come before u know it!! I went in to check and they were about to dismiss me because I wasn't having enough contractions and the timing was far apart then all of a sudden they called my dr and he admitted me and when he came he said I was SOOO in labor lol! I was shocked and happy at the same time because I was still at 2cm and didn't actually feel much contractions .. Btw even if u don't go in naturally u will have her by Wednesday either way right? The induction is on Wednesday? Good luck Hun!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## No Doubt

So cute catch...and a head full of hair!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Yes I did NOT expect that! Lool how r u all doing? Breast feeding is getting better now she's finally latching ! I was so happy cause before she couldn't and would get hungry so we had to give her some formula after a bit of latching practice.. But I'm happy she's breast feeding now.. She sleeps sometimes for hours and I have to wake her up.. I feel terrible lol cause if she's like me and loves sleeping..she'll hate my guts lol


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Oh and when did ur milk come in girls..


----------



## No Doubt

Glad things are going better. I didn't have milk or colostrum until the night before I left the hospital so about 3 days. But it happened all of sudden. I woke up in the middle of the night and my boobs were hard and and round and full.


----------



## pinkwaters

Congratulations catch!! Beautiful baby girl god bless!! 
Ashley ur almost there !! 

I think 3/4 days for the milk to start flowing! I heard with c sect it takes a little longer for the milk to flow, not sure 

I'm just pumping now, my boy isn't latching on not even on the fake nipple I've been using, but pumping is drying out my milk and my boobs feel sore, trying to last as long as possible! 

Loving him more and more every day though, feel so blessed , hope ur all doing well!!


----------



## No Doubt

It can take longer with a section...like 5-6 days. Luckily that didn't happen to me.

I'm pumping too cause im not making enough for him. I'll latch him sometimes but to be honest I don't really enjoy that experience like other women say they do. Plus because I've gotten so used to pumping and giving the bottle I don't know how much he gets when I bf. And the other day I felt so bad cause I fed him from both sides and that still wasn't enough for a feeding. Then I didn't know how much more he needed. I'm hoping I can keep giving him at least what I give now, but I feel like I'm drying up too.


----------



## AsEn11

Hey ladies! Catch she is beautiful!! 
I went to my doctor today he said I have made a little progress 50% effaced and dialated more than a fingertip haha not much but I will take it :) 
I go in in the morning to get Induced I am so nervouse and exhausted haven't been sleeping well but so excited the day is almost here! 
It is still very surreal like I can't believe it were you ladies like that? I am a see it to believe it kind of person so maybe it's jut me but eeek..I cannot wait


----------



## 27yrsTTC

Eek!! Almost there Ash! Thinking of you lots. 

Catch, my milk came in early, on day 2. We've been really blessed breast feeding, she latches well and eats like a horse. Still pumping and giving her one bottle a day, gives my nipples a break and then my wife gets to feed her too. She had her 2 wek check up yesterday and she weighs 9 lbs 4.5 oz! YIKES! Soooooo she's definitely eating enough. 

We're still waking her to feed as well, but she does SO well with the routine. I feel bad waking her sometimes too, but she cries less and less now! She'll pop her eyes open and start smacking her lips, lol. 

Here's a pic from yesterday, grandma had her propped up in the window we were waving bye to mommy when she left for her night shift.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Aww 27 such an adorable picture! She's beautiful..

My milk came in yesterday .. 4 days after birth.. And today I can see more of it.. However, my baby girl hasn't pooped in 2 days now so we took her to the dr and he said she's probably not getting enough.. So I have to give her some formula next to bf just to make sure she's getting enough until I have more milk to offer.. I hope she'll get more milk from me soon! Also, I'm having so much trouble getting her to latch at night .. We both get so tired and helpless.. But she latches after several tries..

Ashley, how u going now? Hope ur holding ur baby already :)

And where's yoshy?


----------



## No Doubt

Yoshy had her baby about a week ago. I've seen her on another thread. She is doing well.

Cute pic 27!

Ash hope everything went well and your munchkin is here!


----------



## AsEn11

No baby yet I have been here since 8am yesterday 
Oh what a long process!! Still working on it


----------



## No Doubt

Just wanted to check in and see how everyone and their little ones are doing.

Ash you never updated. Hope everything went well!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Ash we need an update! ;) hope all is well

Well, we r doing great! I'm having worries about her stump.. It fell 5 days ago and u know the dry left over? It still has some blood.. Her dr said just to put a dap of cotton soaked in alcohol .. It looks like it's falling off but little by little .. Any ideas?


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry catch, I got nothing. I would do what the doctor said.


----------



## AsEn11

Hey ladies so after over 50 hours in labor I ended up having to get a csection I was in the hospital 5 days and still sore but it was so worth it!!!
Graci was born 10lbs 1 oz and 22" big girl!!
She is amazing and the most beautiful thing I have ever seen!!
The only down thing is I can't breast feed her :( I couldn't feed the first 24 hours I had no strength left and she isn't a strong sucker so she got spoiled and doesn't want to work totally bummed but I pump and give her my milk from a bottle and supplement with formula when I don't have enough but as long as she is healthy that's what matters
I wish I knew how to do a picture on here maybe I can figure it out I love showing her off!!


----------



## AsEn11

View attachment 635713


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats hun! Sorry things were so long and exhausting but like you said she's here and safe. I couldn't see the link but I'm on my phone so I'll have to look on my computer.


----------



## pinkwaters

Very late but congrats Ashley!!! 
I've been so busy with my boy! Circumsision was dramatic! He had a cold from his cousin too ;/ thankfully better now 
Hope your all loving motherhood and enjoying it! 
Tiring but very worth it!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Congrats Ashley!! I can't see the attachment but hopefully soon ull send us a picture of ur little one!

My sweet girl is one month old and 2 days!! I want her to grow grow grow! I love her so much but I wana be able to play with her already lol hopefully healthy and happy!

How's everyone else doing? Everything is so worth it! The sleep deprivation , the no social life and the tacky clthes because of the "boob on demand" situation lol 
All all worth it :D


----------



## No Doubt

I want Virtue to grow too, but I want him to stay little forever. He was hulking out of his onesies the other day and I couldn't figure out why they are so tight, then it dawned on me...he's grown and therefore outgrown that size. It was bitter sweet to realize this.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Speaking of babies outgrowing their clothes, I bought a bunch of onesies from mothercare (packs of three) anyone noticed that they rnt all the same size eventhough from the same pack?? Like one fits perfect, one is too small and one is a little loose! Lol what's going on?! My girl was tiny when she was born so "new baby" were all lose.. But now they r getting tight so she's wearing 0-3 but as I said the same pack seems to be having different sizes lol I don't get it


----------



## pinkwaters

Haha I feel the same way! I want to play with him already but want him to stay tiny ! I already miss him as a tiny new born 
He'll be two months in a few days! Time flies, I get some nice smiles and a few giggles every now and then and it's just precious! 

Very true about mothercare catch, I can't seem to predict what size to buy, sometimes thier 0-3 is perfect and other times itd be shorter than usual ;/ ah well! 
Mamasandpapas are amazing! Expensive though, got a few onsies as gifts and they fit great and are great quality!


----------



## 27yrsTTC

How are all you mamas????


----------

